# ACT/Canberra state sponsorship applicants Jul-2017



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I'm starting this thread for people applying for Canberra state sponsorship this coming July.
If you have any news or updates pleas share here.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

I will be applying under Architectural draftsperson occupation ANZSCO 312111, any one finding difficulty finding evidence of sufficient employment?


----------



## henry.eub (Jun 10, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> I will be applying under Architectural draftsperson occupation ANZSCO 312111, any one finding difficulty finding evidence of sufficient employment?


Hi Bishoyerian,

I read your post and know that you apply assess draftsperson and over-qualified and I notice that you get a -ve however, you successfully got a reassess and a +ve. Could you please let me know how you make this +ve? I am in the same boat overqualified


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> I will be applying under Architectural draftsperson occupation ANZSCO 312111, any one finding difficulty finding evidence of sufficient employment?


Hi bishoyerian,
How do you find and submit the evidence of sufficient employment?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

henry.eub said:


> Hi Bishoyerian,
> 
> I read your post and know that you apply assess draftsperson and over-qualified and I notice that you get a -ve however, you successfully got a reassess and a +ve. Could you please let me know how you make this +ve? I am in the same boat overqualified


Hi Henry,

sorry for my late response, I all did was that I attached one extra document a "reference letter from my boss" it stated clearly that my rule includes drafting and computer based applications.
you have to submit for a re-assessment man whatever they told you the reason it is rejected, submit a re-assessment, it will be assessed by a different team and they might have a different opinion about your case, don't give up.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

ND01 said:


> Hi bishoyerian,
> How do you find and submit the evidence of sufficient employment?


try looking through seek.com.au or linkedin and print the webpage as pdf


----------



## ND01 (Jan 9, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> try looking through seek.com.au or linkedin and print the webpage as pdf


Great thanks !

Do you think this occupation will be removed from the list?


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, I will be part of this thread. ACT Migration has just opened its occupation list. Does anyone know when by any chance would it be closed again? And reopen?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

chiffonscarf said:


> Hi, I will be part of this thread. ACT Migration has just opened its occupation list. Does anyone know when by any chance would it be closed again? And reopen?




It’ll start tomorrow, they wrote on the site that they have some technical issues. No idea when it’s closing, my occupation is closed though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

the applications are now open for ACT SS for overseas applicants.......good luck everyone.


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks too, saw it. When do you think it'd close to overseas?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

chiffonscarf said:


> Thanks too, saw it. When do you think it'd close to overseas?


no idea.....but the sooner you apply the better.


----------



## HervyES (Jul 7, 2017)

Sorry for my question, but where i can found that info? if the process still open or closed? 

Thx for the Info.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

HervyES said:


> Sorry for my question, but where i can found that info? if the process still open or closed?
> 
> Thx for the Info.


it's written on their website www.canberrayourfuture.com you can also try searching where your occupation is open on anzscosearch


----------



## HervyES (Jul 7, 2017)

Thx


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi bishoyerian,

How did you apply if your occupation is not currently on ACT nomination list?

I have noticed that even closed occupations can apply, but it has nothing to do with the final outcome as ACT occupation list is very clear.

Don't you think it is risky to apply for a closed occupation, or have you changed your occupation recently?


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Hi Henry,
> 
> sorry for my late response, I all did was that I attached one extra document a "reference letter from my boss" it stated clearly that my rule includes drafting and computer based applications.
> you have to submit for a re-assessment man whatever they told you the reason it is rejected, submit a re-assessment, it will be assessed by a different team and they might have a different opinion about your case, don't give up.


Hello bishoyerian and Henry, did you use masters degree or doctoral degree for the draftperson assessment?

I await your prompt response, thanks.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Sucess said:


> Hello bishoyerian and Henry, did you use masters degree or doctoral degree for the draftperson assessment?
> 
> I await your prompt response, thanks.


I have a bachelor degree in Architectural Engineering and by the time I applied 1.5 years experience as an Architect


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Egyman said:


> Hi bishoyerian,
> 
> How did you apply if your occupation is not currently on ACT nomination list?
> 
> ...


don't really see any risk, I got nothing to lose.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

bishoyerian said:


> don't really see any risk, I got nothing to lose.



I was talking about the non refundable fees of the application. If it doesn't bother you, then no problem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

*ACT State Sponsorship (2017-2018)*

Hi all,

I am trying to find any thread/top discussing on ACT State Sponsorship for this year 2017-2018 which opens in July 2017 but I cannot find. Therefore, I have started this thread for everyone who is applying for ACT State Sponsorship 2017-2018 to log in and start discussion here. Let's update on each other with the news and process. Cheers!


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

*232414 Occupation Designer*

Hi is there any web designer applied for ACT


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

I applied on 11th July 2017, and received a payment confirmation mail on 13th July 2017.

ANZSCO 233512, 65 points (without SS)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

EthanHan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to find any thread/top discussing on ACT State Sponsorship for this year 2017-2018 which opens in July 2017 but I cannot find. Therefore, I have started this thread for everyone who is applying for ACT State Sponsorship 2017-2018 to log in and start discussion here. Let's update on each other with the news and process. Cheers!




Dude! The thread is already there you just made a post  you’re welcome here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

I applied on 9th of July 2017 and received confirmation on 12-7-2017 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beuler (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi,
Is there any technical writer on this thread who has applied/planning to apply for ACT SS (subclass 190)?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

beuler said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any technical writer on this thread who has applied/planning to apply for ACT SS (subclass 190)?




Apparently you’re the first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Bishoyerian,

You applied on 9th means... you are onshore application, right? Any CO assigned to you already? 

I applied on 11th and received confirmation on 13th.



bishoyerian said:


> I applied on 9th of July 2017 and received confirmation on 12-7-2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

EthanHan said:


> Hi Bishoyerian,
> 
> You applied on 9th means... you are onshore application, right? Any CO assigned to you already?
> 
> I applied on 11th and received confirmation on 13th.


Actually Ethan am offshore, they opened applications on the 9th at 10am UAE time (which is about 3:00pm canberra time), and no CO assigned.


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi All,

I am new at this forum, I had applied on 14 and got the confirmation on the same day 
I had applied under 232414 (Web Designer) with 65 points (Without SS )
As you had applied much earlier than I let me know when CO assigned to you 

I didn't found any web designer or multimedia designers participating in this forum

Thanks,
CKS


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Quick question. Can we apply for positions which are currently showing up as closed in ACT? My job is showing closed at the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

csschimp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new at this forum, I had applied on 14 and got the confirmation on the same day
> I had applied under 232414 (Web Designer) with 65 points (Without SS )
> ...




Check the current processing time.

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/current-processing-times/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Quick question. Can we apply for positions which are currently showing up as closed in ACT? My job is showing closed at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You can apply if you are living in Canberra or if you have a job offer.

Refer to ACT 190 nomination guide:

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-july-17.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Quick question. Can we apply for positions which are currently showing up as closed in ACT? My job is showing closed at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to wait till it reopens 

Keep checking every few days

Cheers


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Quick question. Can we apply for positions which are currently showing up as closed in ACT? My job is showing closed at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well.....you can I apply if you have a job offer or close ties in canberra


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Well.....you can I apply if you have a job offer or close ties in canberra
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no exception 
Check the link

https://migration.qld.gov.au/latest-news/bsmq-update-qsol-engineering-technologist/

Cheers


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

newbienz said:


> There is no exception
> 
> Check the link
> 
> ...




Hi,

This thread is about ACT not Queensland.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread is about ACT not Queensland.
> 
> ...


I am sorry
My bad

Cheers


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

anyone for July 2017 application on SS has any CO allocation yet?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

You can check that yourself.


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks.



andreyx108b said:


> You can check that yourself.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

EthanHan said:


> anyone for July 2017 application on SS has any CO allocation yet?




Check the current processing time.

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/current-processing-times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Egyman said:


> I applied on 11th July 2017, and received a payment confirmation mail on 13th July 2017.
> 
> ANZSCO 233512, 65 points (without SS)
> 
> ...


hey egyman,

can you provide the sources from where you have collected the available job matchings?

TIA

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

buntygwt said:


> hey egyman,
> 
> can you provide the sources from where you have collected the available job matchings?
> 
> ...




Hi,

All jobs were from seek.com.au


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Just got a CO assigned today :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Just got a CO assigned today


Nice... when did u submit EOI?


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> Just got a CO assigned today :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


congrats man!


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Just got a CO assigned today :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congrats


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> Nice... when did u submit EOI?


Hi,

He submitted on the 9th 

Thanks,


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

csschimp said:


> EthanHan said:
> 
> 
> > Nice... when did u submit EOI?
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the fast response. It is moving... great


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

EthanHan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the fast response. It is moving... great


I'am sure you mean the application, not the EOI  it was indeed on the 9th

Thank you all for congratulating me but this is just a CO not the approval lol


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> EthanHan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Haha... Yes. Application. Believe they acknowledge you on 11th. At least you can see your progress. A lot of us are still waiting for CO allocation.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

EthanHan said:


> Haha... Yes. Application. Believe they acknowledge you on 11th. At least you can see your progress. A lot of us are still waiting for CO allocation.


yea you're right....They acknowledged on 12th actually


----------



## lunalovegood (Jul 24, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Just got a CO assigned today :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congratulations! I am relieved to see an active ACT 190 related forum! 

Do you mind sharing the amount specified in financial settlement document?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

lunalovegood said:


> Congratulations! I am relieved to see an active ACT 190 related forum!
> 
> Do you mind sharing the amount specified in financial settlement document?


I only showed the amount of cash I have since I don't have any properties or what so, I hope they don't have any specific number in mind.


----------



## lunalovegood (Jul 24, 2017)

Cool. 

I wrote to the migrations email ID, and they replied back saying there is no minimum amount. Just specify what is required to move and settle. 

---- 



By the way, (I am being optimistic here) what is everyone's opinion about doing the medical and PCC now itself and keep the documents ready? Is that a smart move or is it worth waiting till nomination is accepted?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

lunalovegood said:


> Cool.
> 
> I wrote to the migrations email ID, and they replied back saying there is no minimum amount. Just specify what is required to move and settle.
> 
> ...


in all cases at least wait till a CO is assigned, cuz your visa once issued will be valid until one year from the date of PCC or medical (whichever is earlier).


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> anyone for July 2017 application on SS has any CO allocation yet?


applied for ACT nomination on 13th July , got payment acknowledgement on 17th July. no CO allotted yet, i am overseas candidate. waiting for ITA.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

WOW. that was quick. as you are overseas candidate,
you got CO allotted in two weeks. that means any candidate who has complete documentation can get CO allocation within 2 weeks. I was under impression that it might take 4 months. so some sigh of hope... congrats in advance. normally after co allocation, you should get your decision within 4 days. keep us posted. many thanks.



bishoyerian said:


> Just got a CO assigned today :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## lunalovegood (Jul 24, 2017)

Submitted my application today! 

Waiting for payment confirmation. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2017)

:llama::llama::rockon::rockon:


lunalovegood said:


> Submitted my application today!
> 
> Waiting for payment confirmation.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2017)

hi guys, those who are waiting for ACT decision/ thinking of applying, this whole process requires lot of patience. i would recommend to apply and then forget about waiting time. the more you think, the more restless you would be. i started thinking about moving to canberra two years before. so i learned to soften my excitement as time passed. i still remember waiting for vetassess decision, then trying to clear IELTS with 7 in all but couldn't get 7 band in all, afterwards i started preparing for PTE, was very close in clearing PTE in first attempt but missed a big part of exam due to poor time management. Alhamdulillah, cleared PTE in second attempt and got very good marks , the result which i always wanted to get. the moral of the story is patience pays off. 
Just be patient, and all of you will succeed. even if you don't , remember the best always come after the worst. so you all have time and opportunity to get the best.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2017)

PCC can be done earlier if you plan to move to australia early. but no need to hurry if you want to wait after your grant. medicals should be done only after lodging the application with DIBP as you would need HAP ID to process your medicals and then confirm online that medical results are sent. 
the best time to upload PCC and medicals is after you pay and submit online application in immiaccount. better to upload that time as CO will ask for it later on and you might experience some delay.



bishoyerian said:


> in all cases at least wait till a CO is assigned, cuz your visa once issued will be valid until one year from the date of PCC or medical (whichever is earlier).


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Austimmiacnt said:


> PCC can be done earlier if you plan to move to australia early. but no need to hurry if you want to wait after your grant. medicals should be done only after lodging the application with DIBP as you would need HAP ID to process your medicals and then confirm online that medical results are sent.
> the best time to upload PCC and medicals is after you pay and submit online application in immiaccount. better to upload that time as CO will ask for it later on and you might experience some delay.


Actually, you can make a health declaration before applying for the visa through online.immi.gov.au you'll make an application online and get an HAP number and do everything from there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2017)

really. but that would complicate things as CO might request again. i think it is most recommended to do medicals only after lodging the application. applicant maybe allowed to do medicals before even lodging application, but i would never recommend doing medicals before lodging the actual application. it wont make difference anyway. 
initially i was tempted to do medicals much earlier, infact i got my PCC in february this year. but i might have to request a new one as i haven't got any state nomination yet. so it doesnt make any difference to have these docs so much in advance. hope you agree with me on this one.
also if you do medicals earlier, case decision can take longer sometimes, your medicals validity will expire and you will have to to medicals again and that can cause further unnecessary delay in the application process.
so my BEST recommendation is to do medicals only after lodging the application. a good idea to do PCC earlier if it takes longer in your country. for example, in UAE, it takes only 2 days to receive your PCC certificate in the email. in India, it probably takes much longer to get PCC.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Austimmiacnt said:


> really. but that would complicate things as CO might request again. i think it is most recommended to do medicals only after lodging the application. applicant maybe allowed to do medicals before even lodging application, but i would never recommend doing medicals before lodging the actual application. it wont make difference anyway.
> initially i was tempted to do medicals much earlier, infact i got my PCC in february this year. but i might have to request a new one as i haven't got any state nomination yet. so it doesnt make any difference to have these docs so much in advance. hope you agree with me on this one.
> also if you do medicals earlier, case decision can take longer sometimes, your medicals validity will expire and you will have to to medicals again and that can cause further unnecessary delay in the application process.
> so my BEST recommendation is to do medicals only after lodging the application. a good idea to do PCC earlier if it takes longer in your country. for example, in UAE, it takes only 2 days to receive your PCC certificate in the email. in India, it probably takes much longer to get PCC.




It’s recommended in the DIBP website to do the medicals before lodging the application as it will speed the process, once you do the PCC or the medicals the date of your visa will be one year from the first issue of either so you either do all of them after lodging the application or all of them before lodging the application, in all cases all you might lose is money so whoever us okay with that can do them, or at least wait till a CO is assigned.....it doesn’t matter much now any way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2017)

As we were on this topic, i created immiaccount today and yes you can create HAPID before lodging application. so option is available, i just checked with authorized clinic and it is 10 mins walk from my home. so guess will get it done. not a bad idea, not ideally recommended though. it can save 5 days because results get posted in 5 days. hmm still thinking whether to go for it or not?



bishoyerian said:


> Actually, you can make a health declaration before applying for the visa through online.immi.gov.au you'll make an application online and get an HAP number and do everything from there.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

hello everyone.. i am mechanical engineer and have applied for 189 with 60 points on december 2016 .. NSW In january 2017 60+5 ; got rejected in VIC. .. have tried to improve my score but could get 79+ in pte.. , should i apply for ACT ? and what is tje process ? i have to pay at time of EOU?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jollywanna (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi everyone,

nice to join the forum. here is my timeline up to now...

applied for ACT SS (overseas): 09/07/2017 
payment confirmation: 12/07/2017
CO assigned/assessment commenced: 18/07/2017 
anxiously waiting for any news

should I be worried it`s been 6 working days now from CO assigned?

wish us all good luck...


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

jollywanna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Offshore or onshore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jollywanna (Jul 25, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Offshore or onshore?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


offshore


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

jollywanna said:


> offshore


what is your point score guys ?? can you plz tell me ..

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jollywanna (Jul 25, 2017)

sharv said:


> what is your point score guys ?? can you plz tell me ..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


60p, ACT SS included


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

jollywanna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> nice to join the forum. here is my timeline up to now...
> 
> ...


I applied for ACT SS (overseas): 10/07/2017 
payment confirmation: 12/07/2017
CO assigned/assessment commenced: pending

should I be worried as no CO has been assigned yet? ?


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

jollywanna said:


> 60p, ACT SS included


Hi Jollywanna,

Mind sharing on your location and your trade? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2017)

dont worry. we are all in same boat. lol. patience is the key bro. 
maybe they got lot of applications so CO assignment can take bit longer. wait for few more days, you should get it. 



EthanHan said:


> I applied for ACT SS (overseas): 10/07/2017
> payment confirmation: 12/07/2017
> CO assigned/assessment commenced: pending
> 
> should I be worried as no CO has been assigned yet? ?


----------



## jollywanna (Jul 25, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> Hi Jollywanna,
> 
> Mind sharing on your location and your trade? Thanks.


ANZSCO 232111 - Architect, applying from Serbia


----------



## lunalovegood (Jul 24, 2017)

Applied ACT SS (overseas): 25/07/2017 
payment confirmation: 27/07/2017

Waiting, very patiently (I believe)


----------



## lunalovegood (Jul 24, 2017)

jollywanna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> nice to join the forum. here is my timeline up to now...
> 
> ...



Good luck!  

Looks like one gets the CO assigned within 2 weeks! Already 2 members in this forum got their CO assigned. Wonder how long does it take after that.. Any idea?


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

lunalovegood said:


> Applied ACT SS (overseas): 25/07/2017
> payment confirmation: 27/07/2017
> 
> Waiting, very patiently (I believe)



Job trade and location?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

as i can see in this post, you are the only lucky person so far 


bishoyerian said:


> Just got a CO assigned today :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

As far i read forums online, it shouldn't take much longer after CO assignment. as two people got CO allocation, they will be best guidance for us in terms of timeline how much time it would take to get a decision finally.



lunalovegood said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Looks like one gets the CO assigned within 2 weeks! Already 2 members in this forum got their CO assigned. Wonder how long does it take after that.. Any idea?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

jollywanna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> nice to join the forum. here is my timeline up to now...
> 
> ...


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

good luck!!!! hope to hear your good news soon! are you moving alone or with family ?


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> jollywanna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

lucky bcos you dont have to worry. we are still waiting for it. technically i submitted my application on 12th and paid same time. so i think they assess application on case by case basis. that is just an assumption and i am not sure about it. based on queue management, i should get CO allocation also very soon. lets keep fingers crossed



bishoyerian said:


> jollywanna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

can you let us know what documents DIBP ask you as they requested additional docs for you. your answer will help us to prepare docs in more organized manner.



tortilla said:


> bishoyerian said:
> 
> 
> > good luck! are you going to canberra alone or with family ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

was looking at your timeline, it only tells me one thing you have lot of patience in the whole process. you are in the process since 2015, i became involved in the process only in February this year. so i guess i can safely wait for atleast a year before getting restless. 



bishoyerian said:


> jollywanna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


----------



## gusig0036 (Jul 27, 2017)

Dear Friends,

I am new to this forum. Please find below my points breakdown

Age - 30
English - 10
Degree - 15
Exp - 0 (overall 4 yrs of exp but ACS deducted 2 yrs so 0 pt for remaining 2 yrs.)

Total = 30+10+15 = 55

I wanted to go for 189 but as i am having shortage of 5 points so thinking to get 5 point by ACT SS via 190 for Developer Programmer 261312
Wanted to check if i stand a chance to get 5 points by ACT SS. 
I would be grateful for your kind guidance.


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

gusig0036 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Please find below my points breakdown
> 
> ...


Brother, you have pasted same message on every old and new discussion, some even from 2016. Not a good thing to create noise all over forum. Put your query only in recent and relevant thread. You did not even waited someone to answer you question for ten minutes. How do you think you will handle increased waiting time? 

Age: 26 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Practice A: LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Practice B: LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam : LRSW 73 85 65 85 (10 points) (19 June)
ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS In progress status: 20th July
ACS With Assessor: 26th July
PTE Second attempt: 7th Aug


----------



## gusig0036 (Jul 27, 2017)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Brother, you have pasted same message on every old and new discussion, some even from 2016. Not a good thing to create noise all over forum. Put your query only in recent and relevant thread. You did not even waited someone to answer you question for ten minutes. How do you think you will handle increased waiting time?
> 
> Age: 26 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> ...


Sorry brother. Actually by mistake i posted it in older forum and as i am trying to delete it from there but no luck. Looks like some issue at my end.


----------



## jollywanna (Jul 25, 2017)

gusig0036 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Please find below my points breakdown
> 
> ...


HI gusig0036, 

as I understand, your occupation is `closed`. So to get SS you would need to either already reside in ACT or have close ties to Canberra. You have everything explained in the Guidelines-190 ACT nomination.

If you decide to apply I would advise to do it asap. I missed my chance last year  i


----------



## gusig0036 (Jul 27, 2017)

jollywanna said:


> HI gusig0036,
> 
> as I understand, your occupation is `closed`. So to get SS you would need to either already reside in ACT or have close ties to Canberra. You have everything explained in the Guidelines-190 ACT nomination.
> 
> If you decide to apply I would advise to do it asap. I missed my chance last year  i


Thank you Sir.

You are correct my occupation is closed. Additionally, i neither have close ties nor residing in Canberra. So looks like i am out of luck.


----------



## jollywanna (Jul 25, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> lucky bcos you dont have to worry. we are still waiting for it. technically i submitted my application on 12th and paid same time. so i think they assess application on case by case basis. that is just an assumption and i am not sure about it. based on queue management, i should get CO allocation also very soon. lets keep fingers crossed
> 
> I am sure you will have a CO appointed very soon. They updated processing time on the web site to July 12 for overseas applicants... it


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2017)

Where to see this info that they are processing application for 12th July.


jollywanna said:


> I am sure you will have a CO appointed very soon. They updated processing time on the web site to July 12 for overseas applicants... it


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Where to see this info that they are processing application for 12th July.




http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/current-processing-times/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2017)

Egyman said:


> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/current-processing-times/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Maybe my turn will come soon


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2017)

still waiting for CO allocation. hopefully it will happen this week.


----------



## M4rm1te (Apr 14, 2015)

csschimp said:


> Hi is there any web designer applied for ACT


I am a Web Designer and planning to apply for ACT State Sponsorship. Currently having a hard time finding at least 5 job ads related to Web Designer without security clearance/Australian Citizenship.

How did you go about finding those job ads?


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

M4rm1te said:


> I am a Web Designer and planning to apply for ACT State Sponsorship. Currently having a hard time finding at least 5 job ads related to Web Designer without security clearance/Australian Citizenship.
> 
> How did you go about finding those job ads?


I am also a web designer can you please share me your timeline just look at the jobs online there are not many jobs in the market showing the web designer Jobs

Thanks,
CSS Chimp


----------



## M4rm1te (Apr 14, 2015)

csschimp said:


> I am also a web designer can you please share me your timeline just look at the jobs online there are not many jobs in the market showing the web designer Jobs
> 
> Thanks,
> CSS Chimp


 haven't applied yet. In the process of gathering documents for ACT sponsorship. I already got Vetassess positive outcome. The only thing that's blocking me is the employability proof. Almost all the job ads for a Web Designer need security clearance. Not too sure what to do now...

Have you applied yet?


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

What is your experience? and points


----------



## M4rm1te (Apr 14, 2015)

csschimp said:


> What is your experience? and points


Same as yours...

My bank refuse to sign the Declaration of Financial Capacity form, but they are willing to give a signed and stamped bank statements + a letter of reference.

Does anyone know if that's valid as far as my submission of Declaration of Financial Capacity?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

M4rm1te said:


> Same as yours...
> 
> My bank refuse to sign the Declaration of Financial Capacity form, but they are willing to give a signed and stamped bank statements + a letter of reference.
> 
> Does anyone know if that's valid as far as my submission of Declaration of Financial Capacity?



you can witness it at the Australian embassy or consulate, it's even free here in Dubai, not sure about other countries, about your job search, it does take some time, it took me about a month and a half to find relevant jobs, just keep on looking, good luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2017)

bishoyerian, any good news regarding the nomination approval? i hope you get it soon as this will help us know approximate timeline for ACT sponsorship.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Austimmiacnt said:


> bishoyerian, any good news regarding the nomination approval? i hope you get it soon as this will help us know approximate timeline for ACT sponsorship.




I’ll sure wright once there are any news.


----------



## JacquelineKing (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi, for my financial document for ACT I just had to fill in Attachment B and get it attested by a notary public by showing him the documents of my fixed deposits and pass books. I also attached another declaration by a certified chartered accountant on his letter head. This was what my agent advised me to submit. Hope this helps..


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2017)

yes that is sufficient for financial declaration. if they need anything additional, they will advise you.


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

*worried..*

Hi, I am not sure if I am in the right thread or not, but anyhow, I already applied on 9th of July as overseas applicant to obtain state nomination from ACT. as a fact I had received an email stating that there is a CO assigned on 19th July, till now I did not receive any reply or an outcome regarding my application which worries me, I wonder if anyone had received any invitation yet from ACT?


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

kay84N said:


> Hi, I am not sure if I am in the right thread or not, but anyhow, I already applied on 9th of July as overseas applicant to obtain state nomination from ACT. as a fact I had received an email stating that there is a CO assigned on 19th July, till now I did not receive any reply or an outcome regarding my application which worries me, I wonder if anyone had received any invitation yet from ACT?


Be patient. At least you had CO allocated to your case. I applied on 10th July and till now I have not receive any email from ACT yet. Hope I will get CO soon.


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> Be patient. At least you had CO allocated to your case. I applied on 10th July and till now I have not receive any email from ACT yet. Hope I will get CO soon.


patience is a virtue indeed, as a fact that is ee the OP and another guy who are in the same boat as mine whom wrote throughout this thread that they are assigned with CO, will be valuable to share the update once any of us had received it.

I wish you a good luck to you and I hope that a CO will be assigned to you shortly

speaking of which I wonder if we do share the same CO or not, mine is a lady and I am not sure if it is ok to share her name or not, but yea it will be vital to know if we share the same CO


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

kay84N said:


> Hi, I am not sure if I am in the right thread or not, but anyhow, I already applied on 9th of July as overseas applicant to obtain state nomination from ACT. as a fact I had received an email stating that there is a CO assigned on 19th July, till now I did not receive any reply or an outcome regarding my application which worries me, I wonder if anyone had received any invitation yet from ACT?




Kinda same here...


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

kay84N said:


> patience is a virtue indeed, as a fact that is ee the OP and another guy who are in the same boat as mine whom wrote throughout this thread that they are assigned with CO, will be valuable to share the update once any of us had received it.
> 
> I wish you a good luck to you and I hope that a CO will be assigned to you shortly
> 
> speaking of which I wonder if we do share the same CO or not, mine is a lady and I am not sure if it is ok to share her name or not, but yea it will be vital to know if we share the same CO


I was wondering the same if we share the same C.O. mines' initials are P.D is that the same as yours?


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

Mine is different, M.L


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

kay84N said:


> Mine is different, M.L


Good, that's a bit of a relief, I was starting to think there is only one C.O. handling all the cases, whats your occupation by the way?


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

I am pharmacist applied on retail pharmacist, but I am worried now, as my friends whom got the nomination last year, they said usually takes 3-4 days after the CO has been assigned, anyhow it's good that I have someone else on the same boat like mine.
Today as well, there is no email from the CO.
Do you know if there is any one who got an invitation ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

It's long waiting game now. So far only three people confirmed CO allocation on this forum. So guess people are not sharing much info these days. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

kay84N said:


> I am pharmacist applied on retail pharmacist, but I am worried now, as my friends whom got the nomination last year, they said usually takes 3-4 days after the CO has been assigned, anyhow it's good that I have someone else on the same boat like mine.
> Today as well, there is no email from the CO.
> Do you know if there is any one who got an invitation ?


nope, we're the first people to submit and nothing has happened yet since July, my C.O. was allocated on 24/7 and my application was submitted on the 9th just like you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

bisho, what i am trying to say not many people are active on the forum, maybe people are lazy share who applied after 9th July. do you think only 5-6 people applied for ACT state sponsorship after 9th July? I don't think so. just a few bunch of people like us who are active and updating on daily basis as you shared your story.


----------



## Vishal24 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi everyone .

I am 29 year old single applicant. 

I have done bachelors of science from india . Have 3 years of marketing experience of india . I Have completed mba in marketing from sydney . And have one year of post qualification experience in same marketing field .

I got 6.5 bands when i applied for study visa but its already expired so i am aiming for 65 each in pte which i hope is not a hard task if I concentrate . 

Already applied for skill assessment to vettassess . Waiting for reply. Fingers crossed ?. 
I get for age 35 points.
Australian studies 10 points
Work experience 10 points 
I hope act ss also give me 5 points.
Pte 10 points. 

I wanted to ask if anything else you guys could suggest me to make profile strong because my occupation is in closed list but i am already in canberra since last 14 months ao i meet their criteria. And i am working in the same field of marketing .

Can anyone suggest me anything to add on please??


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Austimmiacnt said:


> bisho, what i am trying to say not many people are active on the forum, maybe people are lazy share who applied after 9th July. do you think only 5-6 people applied for ACT state sponsorship after 9th July? I don't think so. just a few bunch of people like us who are active and updating on daily basis as you shared your story.


bro......no one is obligated to share anything.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Vishal24 said:


> Hi everyone .
> 
> I am 29 year old single applicant.
> 
> ...



looking good to go bro, good luck.


----------



## Vishal24 (Feb 26, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Vishal24 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone .
> ...



Thanks bro. Can you please tell me one more thing ? Is there any advantage of being onshore ? 

And good news is vettassess already called me yesterday and my current employer as well .


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

I have an off topic question, I created immi account, but I figured out that I can't link it with the EOI account. My question is, if I receive the state nomination, how can the EOI and immi account will be linked together?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kay84N said:


> I have an off topic question, I created immi account, but I figured out that I can't link it with the EOI account. My question is, if I receive the state nomination, how can the EOI and immi account will be linked together?


If you receive the state nomination, The state will send the invite through the EOI you have created 
From the EOI you go the Immiaccount and lodge the visa application 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

yes i know. obviously. so definitely lot of applied but we don't know how long it is taking for all people to get nomination recently. so our benchmark is only your application:fish2:


bishoyerian said:


> bro......no one is obligated to share anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2017)

even i created immiaccount couple of days ago. now will do medicals and upload it. 
once we get invitation, then from EOI account we should be able to lodge application and complete other details.



kay84N said:


> I have an off topic question, I created immi account, but I figured out that I can't link it with the EOI account. My question is, if I receive the state nomination, how can the EOI and immi account will be linked together?


----------



## samloveelvis (Apr 19, 2017)

Hey people, 
I am a 212413 with 70points in total offshore. I applied to ACT ss on July 10, payment confirmed on 12, and co assigned on 18. 
Hope any could help me with one question:
The job ads I submitted are not 100% the same as my accessed occupation. For example, I am a print journalist but some ads are media and communication jobs that require people have experience in journalism. Wonder will ads like this be accepted? I wrote almost one page for each ads, and got eight of them... Many thanks!


----------



## samloveelvis (Apr 19, 2017)

And in the job statement, I refer to some experience that are not gained from the accessed occupation, but some other jobs. I enclosed all the jobs in my CV, but only provided employer reference for the accessed occupation. Hope they will accept those job ads and statement, because 100% exact jobs are so hard to find and companies are demanding people to perform multiple duties, but we only can apply as someone with ONE occupation!


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

samloveelvis said:


> Hey people,
> I am a 212413 with 70points in total offshore. I applied to ACT ss on July 10, payment confirmed on 12, and co assigned on 18.
> Hope any could help me with one question:
> The job ads I submitted are not 100% the same as my accessed occupation. For example, I am a print journalist but some ads are media and communication jobs that require people have experience in journalism. Wonder will ads like this be accepted? I wrote almost one page for each ads, and got eight of them... Many thanks!


Payment confirmed on 12 and CO assigned on 18. That's pretty fast. Until now, I have not get any CO assigned to my case. It's pretty much worrying. I thought ACT will access the application as per queue. Wondering why it takes so long on my case to assign CO.


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello All,
I already applied for 189 with 65 points and 190 nsw with 70 points for management accountant occupation 2211. I know for 189 with 65 points its impossible to get the invite. I am thinking to apply for canberra but my immigration agent told me that they will ask us to show for funds. I just want to know whether it is correct and if yes, please let me know how much i have to show for myself and wife. Processing time as well?
Appreciated..


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> I was wondering the same if we share the same C.O. mines' initials are P.D is that the same as yours?


i think you have the same CO as me. Mine is also P.D (<*SNIP*>) *kaju/moderator*


----------



## JacquelineKing (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey people, I have applied for a 190 visa from ACT as a well, my occupation is 391111(hair dresser), I have 75 points (Age - 25, Education - 15, PTE - 20, Experience - 10, SS - 5) and I submitted my application on 10th July in India but was considered as the 11th. 
I've also submitted 8 job offers that match my occupation with detailed explanations for each. 
I received a confirmation of payment on 13th but still no CO has been assigned..


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

As per the email acknowledgment from ACT, I received email on 12th July 9.23am. As it says the application is now lodged and in the queue for processing, I hope they are already processing it.... and really hope to see email about CO assignment. Or hopefully, get direct invite... lol


----------



## JacquelineKing (Jul 30, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> As per the email acknowledgment from ACT, I received email on 12th July 9.23am. As it says the application is now lodged and in the queue for processing, I hope they are already processing it.... and really hope to see email about CO assignment. Or hopefully, get direct invite... lol


Hi Ethan, where do u have to go to check the status of the application? Is it the skill select page?


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

JacquelineKing said:


> Hi Ethan, where do u have to go to check the status of the application? Is it the skill select page?


Hi Jac,

1. Email acknowledgement from ACT
2. Canberra website on processing time

There is no exact information that they are processing my application. I am just referring to information from above 2 points and assuming that they are processing my application. lol... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

tortilla said:


> i think you have the same CO as me. Mine is also P.D (<*SNIP*>) *kaju/moderator*



Finally.... i got my CO... the same CO. P.D


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

EthanHan said:


> Finally.... i got my CO... the same CO. P.D


congrats!


----------



## JacquelineKing (Jul 30, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> JacquelineKing said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ethan, where do u have to go to check the status of the application? Is it the skill select page?
> ...


Lol  I tot there some link where we can see that..


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

Congrats so passed another hurdle. when did you applied


----------



## JacquelineKing (Jul 30, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> tortilla said:
> 
> 
> > i think you have the same CO as me. Mine is also P.D (<*SNIP*>) *kaju/moderator*
> ...


Congrats Ethan? hope we r are all not far behind..


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

tortilla said:


> i think you have the same CO as me. Mine is also P.D (<*SNIP*>) *kaju/moderator*


tortilla what exactly is your situation, are you in Canberra or offshore? your signature says that you already have a visa grant and you've been nominated in 2016!!


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Vishal24 said:


> Thanks bro. Can you please tell me one more thing ? Is there any advantage of being onshore ?
> 
> And good news is vettassess already called me yesterday and my current employer as well .


yea, your application should be processed faster and you can apply anytime and no need to show any job advertisements....if your read the guide lines it's so much better to be onshore, hope VETASSESS give you a positive assessment soon.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

samloveelvis said:


> Hey people,
> I am a 212413 with 70points in total offshore. I applied to ACT ss on July 10, payment confirmed on 12, and co assigned on 18.
> Hope any could help me with one question:
> The job ads I submitted are not 100% the same as my accessed occupation. For example, I am a print journalist but some ads are media and communication jobs that require people have experience in journalism. Wonder will ads like this be accepted? I wrote almost one page for each ads, and got eight of them... Many thanks!


they don't have to be the same title but they have to relevant to your experience, not below or over your experience level either.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

EthanHan said:


> Finally.... i got my CO... the same CO. P.D


congrats mate..


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

csschimp said:


> Congrats so passed another hurdle. when did you applied


I applied on 10th and payment acknowledged on 12th.


----------



## samloveelvis (Apr 19, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> samloveelvis said:
> 
> 
> > Hey people,
> ...


Thank you for replying.


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, congrats to all who have been assigned a CO and wishing you guys get the nomination and ITA soon. 

This forum has been very helpful to us to get details to be able to apply ourselves without an agent. Thanks for that.

We, applied on the 19th of July for a closed occupation but because we have a close family member based in Canberra.

I just have a small query, a lot of you have applied on the 9th and gotten acknowledgement on the 12th. Is the payment receipt not the acknowledgement and the lodging of the application ? If not, Do we get an email ? We got our payment receipt as soon as we submitted.

TIA


----------



## Vishal24 (Feb 26, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Vishal24 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bro. Can you please tell me one more thing ? Is there any advantage of being onshore ?
> ...



Hello bro . I got my postivi skill assesment yesterday night . I applied the assessment on friday and only in three days i got a positive result . 
Thanks a lot for wishes.

Now booked a test for pte . Aiming 65+ and then i will apply for closed occupation marketing specialist. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

Oh man ur scaring me. I only wrote one paragraph for each job but all of my jobs were relevant to my career profile . So I guess my Cv will further justify skills required for the role. I only submitted 5 jobs .


samloveelvis said:


> And in the job statement, I refer to some experience that are not gained from the accessed occupation, but some other jobs. I enclosed all the jobs in my CV, but only provided employer reference for the accessed occupation. Hope they will accept those job ads and statement, because 100% exact jobs are so hard to find and companies are demanding people to perform multiple duties, but we only can apply as someone with ONE occupation!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

Congrats. I'm still in the queue. No updates so far.


EthanHan said:


> Finally.... i got my CO... the same CO. P.D


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Ind2ozdream said:


> Hi everyone, congrats to all who have been assigned a CO and wishing you guys get the nomination and ITA soon.
> 
> This forum has been very helpful to us to get details to be able to apply ourselves without an agent. Thanks for that.
> 
> ...


As long as your payment go through, you receive one acknowledgement. You will receive one more payment acknowledgement from ACT on their confirmation of receipt of payment and your application is put in queue.


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Oh man ur scaring me. I only wrote one paragraph for each job but all of my jobs were relevant to my career profile . So I guess my Cv will further justify skills required for the role. I only submitted 5 jobs .


don't worry mate, I remember that they do request 5 as a minimum and 8 as maximum. Besides, typing a comment is better than nothing at all, as I do recall they request a comment how the job matches your expertise. so bottom line you had done that.

don't worry, even if they had a comment, they will not reject the application and request further details and that will be the worst case scenario.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2017)

thanks for the encouraging words. for a moment i was scared as i didn't write full page on each job. but i tried to explain how my skills and expertise are relevant to job and how i fit the criteria for selected job. i was lucky to find jobs that were matching exact job code and also had same job description which i practice every day. Also my CV was very detailed showing all the work experience and qualification matching the job criteria.



kay84N said:


> don't worry mate, I remember that they do request 5 as a minimum and 8 as maximum. Besides, typing a comment is better than nothing at all, as I do recall they request a comment how the job matches your expertise. so bottom line you had done that.
> 
> don't worry, even if they had a comment, they will not reject the application and request further details and that will be the worst case scenario.


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> As long as your payment go through, you receive one acknowledgement. You will receive one more payment acknowledgement from ACT on their confirmation of receipt of payment and your application is put in queue.


Thank you


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

Got the acknowledgement on the 25th of July. Looks like it's going to be a long wait.


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

Ind2ozdream said:


> Got the acknowledgement on the 25th of July. Looks like it's going to be a long wait.


So far it has been 9 business days that my CO working on my application, and ive been checking my mail every now and then.. I really hope it won't take 4-5 month since the CO assignment to my case..


----------



## rafaella (May 19, 2016)

Hi All!

I applied for ACT 190 SS on 11th July, got payment confirmation on 14th July. Applying from overseas. How do I find out if a CO has been allocated? Is it through an email, I mean will they email me? Or possibility to check through the application number?

thanks!


----------



## JacquelineKing (Jul 30, 2017)

rafaella said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I applied for ACT 190 SS on 11th July, got payment confirmation on 14th July. Applying from overseas. How do I find out if a CO has been allocated? Is it through an email, I mean will they email me? Or possibility to check through the application number?
> 
> ...


You will get an email when a CO has been assigned to you..


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

I have a question. I was trying to submit the state nomination application online from the ACT website for Skill code 224711 ( Management Consultant). While this code is not open in the SOL, but I was able to proceed with the application since it accepted this code. I want to know whether I can apply for the state nomination or not in this case. Any information would be really helpful.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> I have a question. I was trying to submit the state nomination application online from the ACT website for Skill code 224711 ( Management Consultant). While this code is not open in the SOL, but I was able to proceed with the application since it accepted this code. I want to know whether I can apply for the state nomination or not in this case. Any information would be really helpful.




You can apply for closed occupation if you have job offer or close family ties to Canberra. Otherwise they will reject your application if occupation is not open 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vishal24 (Feb 26, 2017)

I got my skills assessment result as positive . No aiming for my pte test . 

Can someone please help me out with one question please??

What are the chances of getting a invitation of pr visa if you get nominated by act ?? 
I mean have you ever heard of getting anyone rejected even after getting nominated by state or territory?? Please help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vishal24 said:


> I got my skills assessment result as positive . No aiming for my pte test .
> 
> Can someone please help me out with one question please??
> 
> ...


If you make any false claim in your application for state sponsorship, your PR application will be rejected, and your visa fees forfeited in addition to a 3 year ban

There would be many cases of PR applications getting rejected, as the states do not do a very thorough verification of the applicants claims as is done by the DIBP department

Please do not submit any false documents under the impression that once you have the invite you have gotten away with it and you practically have the grant


Cheers


----------



## Vishal24 (Feb 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Vishal24 said:
> 
> 
> > I got my skills assessment result as positive . No aiming for my pte test .
> ...



Thats what i was asking bro . If my all documents are sorted and i am not lying about anything which they require... will there be any problem ?? I mean if all documentation will be sorted in proper manner with nothing fake then there could be any reason they can deny pr ??


----------



## mrgalfield (Oct 23, 2016)

Vishal24 said:


> Thats what i was asking bro . If my all documents are sorted and i am not lying about anything which they require... will there be any problem ?? I mean if all documentation will be sorted in proper manner with nothing fake then there could be any reason they can deny pr ??




I don't think they will reject your case if you are providing the truthful documents as you claimed. Unless you or your family have diseases in the health check procedure such as Tuberculosis, Hepatitis or HIV. Check bolder website for health requirements.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes if you can prove what you claimed, CO won't reject ur case. They are very reasonable people. So don't worry dear 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

there is a theory that a friend of mine came up with saying if the case officer wanted to reject the nomination he/she won't wait that long since the assignment of the case and would send the decline through email and it is just a matter of time to finalise the invitation with DIBP.. do you guys agree?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2017)

Both rejection and approval can take longer time depending on the complexity of the case. We really can't predict if rejection comes faster or approval. Some cases got approved in matter of two week. Some took almost a year to finalize . Lot of factors have an impact on the processing timeline of case decision. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Both rejection and approval can take longer time depending on the complexity of the case. We really can't predict if rejection comes faster or approval. Some cases got approved in matter of two week. Some took almost a year to finalize . Lot of factors have an impact on the processing timeline of case decision.


As far as I know that there is no invitation took place yet from ACT, and whoever lodged the application from 9-12 got case officer assigned. As a fact comparing with previous years; the decision took place within days but so far it is taking weeks. I am trying to find a reasonable answer regarding the delay. I really wish it will not take months for a reply. I am trying to be positive that's all.


----------



## rafaella (May 19, 2016)

kay84N said:


> As far as I know that there is no invitation took place yet from ACT, and whoever lodged the application from 9-12 got case officer assigned. As a fact comparing with previous years; the decision took place within days but so far it is taking weeks. I am trying to find a reasonable answer regarding the delay. I really wish it will not take months for a reply. I am trying to be positive that's all.


I applied on 11th July, haven't been allocated with a CO yet, but I'm wondering if they go by the date payment was processed? 

As to the decision taking longer, perhaps too many applications these days so they might be being more selective in their approach. It does say 4-5 months for processing which is a bit too long, IMO. They are definitely having a different strategy this time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2017)

welcome to the boat. they need enough water to push the boat further deep into the sea. i think now there are delays as compared to last year probably due to recent changes that are introduced. but i think they should give ITA within 2 months to anyone who applied in July. that's my fair guess. lets see what they do in coming days.



rafaella said:


> I applied on 11th July, haven't been allocated with a CO yet, but I'm wondering if they go by the date payment was processed?
> 
> As to the decision taking longer, perhaps too many applications these days so they might be being more selective in their approach. It does say 4-5 months for processing which is a bit too long, IMO. They are definitely having a different strategy this time.


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

rafaella said:


> I applied on 11th July, haven't been allocated with a CO yet, but I'm wondering if they go by the date payment was processed?
> 
> As to the decision taking longer, perhaps too many applications these days so they might be being more selective in their approach. It does say 4-5 months for processing which is a bit too long, IMO. They are definitely having a different strategy this time.


Are you onshore or offshore applicant? I assume and not sure once the payment is processed, anyhow keep us posted regarding the allocation of CO. Their strategy is totally different this year and it is obvious, I thought they might delay till DIBP release the ceiling of occupation, or maybe my theory is wrong..

anyhow, all I do wish a reply soon like within this week regarding the status, because according to my understanding the processing time of 4-5 month is the allocation of CO to judge the case and the response within days-weeks, and once CO is assigned the 4-5 month processing time is waived, hence in their website they are saying for offshore they are processing for 12th July applicant.

well yea, lets wait what will be happening this week, another week of restless checking on mail by god's grace I hope it is already finalised and it is just matter of time and we receive our invitation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2017)

Hope so. My application was lodged on 13th and still no case officer allocated. Once it is allocated then I have to wait for another month or two depending on how quickly they make decisions. Can't even email them as it is too early. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2017)

Going for medicals tom. Thinking of preparing docs for next stage. Already got pcc 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Going for medicals tom. Thinking of preparing docs for next stage. Already got pcc



Do you mind if you explain how did you initiate and start this stage? So far I created immi account and have no idea what to do next.


----------



## rafaella (May 19, 2016)

Kay, I'm offshore.

AustImmi, isn't it too early for PCC and medicals? If you are offshore, the medical and PCC will hurry up the date you have to arrive to Australia. I heard DIBP when granting visa will give you the latest date to arrive to Australia based on 1 year expiry of the medical/PCC. 190 Visa processing time is about 9 months or perhaps more. So I would wait at least until you get the ACT grant or even until CO asks them to be added.

I have read in some other forum, how people had to rush to come to Australia because of the entry date set for them, had hardly time to resign from jobs. Caused stress for sure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2017)

rafaella said:


> Kay, I'm offshore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes true. It depends when u plan to travel . I'm hoping to get grant by the end of this year. Pcc n medicals are valid for one year. So I have ample time to resign n move to Australia. In uae notice period is only one month if u want to leave job. Once I get grant I should be able to move within two months. I'm doing this only as waiting for state nomination is taking ages. So saving time to prepare everything for next stage. Once I get ITA , I can apply and upload docs same time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Yes true. It depends when u plan to travel . I'm hoping to get grant by the end of this year. Pcc n medicals are valid for one year. So I have ample time to resign n move to Australia. In uae notice period is only one month if u want to leave job. Once I get grant I should be able to move within two months. I'm doing this only as waiting for state nomination is taking ages. So saving time to prepare everything for next stage. Once I get ITA , I can apply and upload docs same time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are being too optimistic about the grant period

The department has either become to cautious and is subjectingnthe application to greater scrutiny then before or due to manpower shortage, the processing time has considerably increased 


I applied on 26th July and have uploaded most documents but stilll to get any confirmation from the department 
My application is still in the received stage after nearly 2 weeks

What I am trying to say is, that you will have plenty of time to upload documents before any CO is allocated on your case 
Don't get the PCC and medicals done too early

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

Than you for kind advice. Yea maybe doing PCc too early wasn't good idea. Anyways will get pcc again if they required. It is valid for one year so maybe I can get grant within a year. Just finished medicals today , it is expensive and I hope they don't request again. Medicals are also valid for a year. The reason I'm gathering all docs is to keep my application "decision ready " . As soon I get ITA, will apply same day. Medical process also take 10 days so I'm cutting down delays in processing . It took me 2 weeks to gather all payslips as had to search from my old files. Filling up form80 took me an hour as I had to search all travel history. I'm planning to frontload all docs upon getting ITA.


newbienz said:


> You are being too optimistic about the grant period
> 
> The department has either become to cautious and is subjectingnthe application to greater scrutiny then before or due to manpower shortage, the processing time has considerably increased
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi guys I just created what'sapp group. If u like to be added pm me


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Than you for kind advice. Yea maybe doing PCc too early wasn't good idea. Anyways will get pcc again if they required. It is valid for one year so maybe I can get grant within a year. Just finished medicals today , it is expensive and I hope they don't request again. Medicals are also valid for a year. The reason I'm gathering all docs is to keep my application "decision ready " . As soon I get ITA, will apply same day. Medical process also take 10 days so I'm cutting down delays in processing . It took me 2 weeks to gather all payslips as had to search from my old files. Filling up form80 took me an hour as I had to search all travel history. I'm planning to frontload all docs upon getting ITA.


What you mean it took you days to gather payslips? and what is form80? and I had asked you before what did you do to prepare for the docs once ITA arrives, yet did not receive any reply back


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

Because I didn't have payslips for 7 years as I archive my old documents. I couldn't find some payslips so had to request for copy from the company . That's why it took two weeks. Form 80 is for character requirements, family details and travel history . So all docs that you submit to vetassess plus form 80 plus pcc plus medicals , that's all u need 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Because I didn't have payslips for 7 years as I archive my old documents. I couldn't find some payslips so had to request for copy from the company . That's why it took two weeks. Form 80 is for character requirements, family details and travel history . So all docs that you submit to vetassess plus form 80 plus pcc plus medicals , that's all u need


why do you need payslips? is it mandatory to attach all the payslips from past companies iw worked with? won't the experience certificate is enough?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

You do need to submit payslips. At least one payslip for every quarter . For me it was around 28 payslips 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

Depending on case officer , if u can submit bank statement for all years they might not ask payslips 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

Better to prepare docs in advance to avoid delay 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

ok just noticed your post.
when you create immiaccount, you can upload medicals. once you get ITA, then you can progress to application and upload all necessary docs.
at the moment, you won't be able to lodge the application as you still have to receive ITA from ACT. Once you get nomination, using your EOI account you will select the link then it will take you to immi account, there you enter username and passowrd to continue the application. you will use same immiaccount which you created now for lodging the application after ITA. hope this helps.
in short, you don't need to take any action until you receive nomination. However, if you wish, you can upload medicals now.



kay84N said:


> Do you mind if you explain how did you initiate and start this stage? So far I created immi account and have no idea what to do next.


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

I just figured out that there is wrong information regarding the date of entry of my university and the date of my graduation, thanks for my ex-agent who put this info wrong, now the EOI already submitted, I still can see edit EOI, will the edit affect the outcome of ACT for the invitation? I did not receive the invitation yet, however I have a CO assigned.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

no bro, it wont affect your outcome. you can edit EOI multiple times without any issues. However, make sure to edit information immediately before you get invitation. Once you get invite, your EOI will be locked and you will not have option to edit it further.
So you are safe and still have time to edit. Good Luck.



kay84N said:


> I just figured out that there is wrong information regarding the date of entry of my university and the date of my graduation, thanks for my ex-agent who put this info wrong, now the EOI already submitted, I still can see edit EOI, will the edit affect the outcome of ACT for the invitation? I did not receive the invitation yet, however I have a CO assigned.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kay84N said:


> I just figured out that there is wrong information regarding the date of entry of my university and the date of my graduation, thanks for my ex-agent who put this info wrong, now the EOI already submitted, I still can see edit EOI, will the edit affect the outcome of ACT for the invitation? I did not receive the invitation yet, however I have a CO assigned.


Edit the EOI immediately with the correct dates

Secondly to avoid a chance of miscommunication, inform the CO in ACT by email also of the changes you have made in the EOI
As he may not download the latest version of the EOI when processing your case and may rely on the old dates available with him
Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

yes as your CO is allocated, send him updated copy of EOI so that he can update his records his well. that is very good suggestion by newbienz.



newbienz said:


> Edit the EOI immediately with the correct dates
> 
> Secondly to avoid a chance of miscommunication, inform the CO in ACT by email also of the changes you have made in the EOI
> As he may not download the latest version of the EOI when processing your case and may rely on the old dates available with him
> Cheers


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks brothers for your prompt reply and help, I had done as you had advised, I had updated the EOI and emailed them with attached copy of the EOI. I don't know why but I feel this week we might get some news regarding the invitation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

kay84N said:


> Thanks brothers for your prompt reply and help, I had done as you had advised, I had updated the EOI and emailed them with attached copy of the EOI. I don't know why but I feel this week we might get some news regarding the invitation.




Yes let's hope for the best. Give us the good news 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

ielts score Has anyone with speaking 7 and overall 6.5 got nominated


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

bishoyerian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm starting this thread for people applying for Canberra state sponsorship this coming July.
> If you have any news or updates pleas share here.


My IELTS score speaking 7 overall 6.5
PTE-A speaking 6 overall 7

Has anyone successful in nomination with the above english score.


----------



## lunalovegood (Jul 24, 2017)

How's everyone today? How's the waiting game going?


----------



## lunalovegood (Jul 24, 2017)

I am processing the application by myself, no agency involved. I am making a check-list of what documents are required once the nomination is received. Can anyone give ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## samloveelvis (Apr 19, 2017)

Nothing... applying offshore, co assigned on July 18...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)

hmm it depends on requirement of particular state. some states would require minimum 6 in all depending on occupation. for canberra you need to get 7 in speaking and 7 overall. if you don't meet this requirement, chances are highly unlikely to get a nomination.



pradeeshkumar said:


> ielts score Has anyone with speaking 7 and overall 6.5 got nominated


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

lunalovegood said:


> I am processing the application by myself, no agency involved. I am making a check-list of what documents are required once the nomination is received. Can anyone give ideas?
> 
> Thank you.


Old post but still is relevant: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html*


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I have a query in relation to ACT sponsorship criteria. I am an accounting graduate from a university in NSW. However, my brother is a PR holder in Canberra who lived in Canberra for a few years now. I was wondering if I can be nominated by ACT on the basis of close family ties? Do you reckon it is possible?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)

Yes you have close family ties in canberra and you are eligible to apply. 


muz068 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a query in relation to ACT sponsorship criteria. I am an accounting graduate from a university in NSW. However, my brother is a PR holder in Canberra who lived in Canberra for a few years now. I was wondering if I can be nominated by ACT on the basis of close family ties? Do you reckon it is possible?


----------



## muz068 (May 24, 2015)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Yes you have close family ties in canberra and you are eligible to apply.
> 
> 
> muz068 said:
> ...


Thanks so your reply. However I don't think I will meet the criteria because I am currently living in state other than ACT. It would only have been possible had I been overseas or in ACT for the past 12 months


----------



## Noodyghaly (Jul 24, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm starting this thread for people applying for Canberra state sponsorship this coming July.
> If you have any news or updates pleas share here.


I'm also from Egypt and trying to get "True Copies" from my documents for assessment. I'm in UAE and seem to be going in circles. I have all attested originals and trying to get " True copies" to send to Australia for assessment. Do you know where or how I can get that??
Thanks in advance


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

Search terms...
Search
SEARCH IN THE CURRENT
FORUM
EVERYWHERE
AND SHOW ME
POSTS
THREADS
Index
Australasia
Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia
namnguyen
Jul 14, 2017 · #531
saravanasathya said:
Original Post
Hi All,
I am a mechanical engineer, lodged my EOI in 15-Dec-2016 (189 and 190 selected) with (65 points and 70 points) respectively, till now i have not received any invitation. Expecting invite in future invitation rounds starting in July-2017. Any one experiencing same situation.
If anyone received invitation for mechanical engineering who lodged EOI in the same time?
Please help me.

Saravanakumar D, 
ANZSCO Code: 2335 Mechanical Engineer

EA: Applied on 10-Sep-2016, (+ve) result on 21-Nov-2016
Experience: 6 years (10 points)
Education: BE Mechanical Engineering - India (15 points)
Age: 31 years (30 points)
PTE-A (2nd Attempt): L71, R71, S71, W70;
EOI Lodged (DOE): 15-Dec-2017 , 189 (65 Points)
Invitation Received: I am waiting
VISA Lodged: I am waiting
Medical: I am waiting
PCC: I am waiting
VISA Grant: I am waiting


Hi Saravan, from what I have known, isn't Mechanical Eng requires IELTS 7+ / PTE 79+ for 189/190?
mrgalfield
Jul 14, 2017 · #532
namnguyen said:
Original Post
Hi Saravan, from what I have known, isn't Mechanical Eng requires IELTS 7+ / PTE 79+ for 189/190?




No, IELTS 6.0 or PTE65 individual band are sufficient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
namnguyen
Jul 17, 2017 · #533
mrgalfield said:
Original Post
No, IELTS 6.0 or PTE65 individual band are sufficient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but without English then how can we get 65+ (I'm talking about offshore applicants), and as I've read all states require IELTS 7/PTE 79 for state sponsorship, for Mech Engineering.
mrgalfield
Jul 17, 2017 · #534
Mechanical Engineers Club
namnguyen said:
Original Post
Yes but without English then how can we get 65+ (I'm talking about offshore applicants), and as I've read all states require IELTS 7/PTE 79 for state sponsorship, for Mech Engineering.




Yep, indeed, threshold for DIBP is IELTS 6, some states require IELTS 7.0. to get the invitation, you should increase your English to PTE 65 or even 79 coz mechanical engineer competition is quite high at the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
namnguyen
Jul 17, 2017 · #535
mrgalfield said:
Original Post
Yep, indeed, threshold for DIBP is IELTS 6, some states require IELTS 7.0. to get the invitation, you should increase your English to PTE 65 or even 79 coz mechanical engineer competition is quite high at the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you applying for state sponsorship? which state do you aim at? My English is quite the same with yours.
mrgalfield
Jul 17, 2017 · #536
Yes, but only through EOI, 189,190 NSW and VIC. Not sure get enough luck or not...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
jassi_singh
online
Jul 17, 2017 · #537
Hi everyone.. I am new in this page.. I a mechanical maintenance engineer ( offshore) with 4 years and 11 months experience..
right now I have 60 points that will increase to 65 next month.. 
Is there any hope of getting invitation from 189 class with 60 or 65 points.. or I should go state 190 class.. please guide me
jaideepssingh
Jul 30, 2017 · #_
Message deleted by kaju

dark_horse
1 day ago · #538
Hi members,

Need your advise here:

I passed my mechanical engineering in 2007 and then worked in business development and then moved to IT.

My question is can I apply for 233512, ie mechanical engineering with no relevant experience? I checked my points and see that i can get a score of 60.

I plan to apply for 189 but im unsure as i do not have any relvant experience and if there would be any possibility of a positive skill assessment.

Waiting for all your inputs.

Many thanks
RICTON
1 day ago · #539
dark_horse said:
Original Post
Hi members,

Need your advise here:

I passed my mechanical engineering in 2007 and then worked in business development and then moved to IT.

My question is can I apply for 233512, ie mechanical engineering with no relevant experience? I checked my points and see that i can get a score of 60.

I plan to apply for 189 but im unsure as i do not have any relvant experience and if there would be any possibility of a positive skill assessment.

Waiting for all your inputs.

Many thanks


Apply for assessment with Engineers Australia for skills only
Conaern
about 20 hours ago · #540
Hello people. I just saw this topic, I was waiting for a long time for the invitation, I think as my PTE score has risen, I will get one very soon. I really wonder about the job opportunities and how to land a good one without being in AU first... It's a leap of faith without any pre-planned auditions and so risky. What do you think?
dark_horse
about 20 hours ago · #541
RICTON said:
Original Post
Apply for assessment with Engineers Australia for skills only


Thanks for your reply mate! Much appreciated.
dark_horse
about 15 hours ago · #542
Hi,

Ive another question - since i do not have any relevant experience, do i need to submit any project work to Engineers Australia? If I have to is it just one single project or multiple of them? I believe it is called a CDR.

Many thanks
vivkamboj
online
about 13 hours ago · #543
Hi

I am a mechanical engineer from India.
My points are as follow
Qualification 15
Age 30
PTE 10

Already applied for ACT SS on 12th of July.
My question is that in which other state I can apply for sponsorship simultaneously?

Can I file more than one EOI for diiferent states?

Final question is that I gave PTE 5 times and all times I got 79+ in all modules except reading in which my lowest is 74 and maximum is 77. Should I try once more so that I would be eligible for 189 and what are chances as if i get 79+ than I will submit my EOI in September?


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi

I am a mechanical engineer from India.
My points are as follow
Qualification 15
Age 30
PTE 10

Already applied for ACT SS on 12th of July.
My question is that in which other state I can apply for sponsorship simultaneously?

Can I file more than one EOI for diiferent states?

Final question is that I gave PTE 5 times and all times I got 79+ in all modules except reading in which my lowest is 74 and maximum is 77. Should I try once more so that I would be eligible for 189 and what are chances as if i get 79+ than I will submit my EOI in September?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

muz068 said:


> Thanks so your reply. However I don't think I will meet the criteria because I am currently living in state other than ACT. It would only have been possible had I been overseas or in ACT for the past 12 months




Yes correct.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Any invite on those July applicants who already got CO allocated?


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> Any invite on those July applicants who already got CO allocated?


So far no, still waiting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

looks like we will get invite in bulk. im still not in the queue.
CO not allocated yet, then the wait for invite will start.
still long way to go.


EthanHan said:


> Any invite on those July applicants who already got CO allocated?


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

kay84N said:


> As far as I know that there is no invitation took place yet from ACT, and whoever lodged the application from 9-12 got case officer assigned. As a fact comparing with previous years; the decision took place within days but so far it is taking weeks. I am trying to find a reasonable answer regarding the delay. I really wish it will not take months for a reply. I am trying to be positive that's all.


Work force of DIBP have been reduced this year.... I dont know about any news on work force reduction in each state. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Hi guys I just created what'sapp group. If u like to be added pm me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have PM you my details. Please add me there. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Depending on case officer , if u can submit bank statement for all years they might not ask payslips
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is alternative to bank statements. 
If someone have cash paid salary, so does a salary certificate on employers letter head with seal and stamp of company works ? 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sury (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi guys
I'm new to this forum.
I submitted my SS application on 23 July and got acknowledgment on 25th.. still waiting for CO allocation. Will it really take 4-5 months? 
Any other technical writer in this group?


----------



## Sury (Aug 8, 2017)

Guys this forum is very useful, please take time to update your timelines... getting some encouragement thru this ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

deepak225412 said:


> What is alternative to bank statements.
> If someone have cash paid salary, so does a salary certificate on employers letter head with seal and stamp of company works ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk




Either bank statement or payslips must be provided . Even assessment authority would request the same. More evidence means faster processing for CO , failure to provide enough documentation can cause unnecessary delay. I would highly recommend to submit altst 4 payslips for every year u worked. Rest decision is always urs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Noodyghaly said:


> I'm also from Egypt and trying to get "True Copies" from my documents for assessment. I'm in UAE and seem to be going in circles. I have all attested originals and trying to get " True copies" to send to Australia for assessment. Do you know where or how I can get that??
> 
> Thanks in advance




From the Australian consulate general in dubai or the Australian embassy in abu dhabi I think they charge au$30 per document (not per page)


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

Bisho you should give us good news first as u applied first. Hope you get it this week.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## samloveelvis (Apr 19, 2017)

We share the same timeline. Good luck to us all!!



jollywanna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> nice to join the forum. here is my timeline up to now...
> 
> ...


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

I am starting to believe it maybe take for real 4-5 month since the allocation of case officer.. it has been almost 19 business days since I got assigned by CO and one full month since lodging the application.
anyone got any feed back from their case officer or even any information if there is a ITA has been released from ACT for offshore since july 2017?


----------



## Fifteen57 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi guys
I submitted my SS application on 10th of July and got payment acknowledgment on 13th July, CO assigned on 8th August.
Can anyone tell how long it will take to get final decision.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Fifteen57 said:


> Hi guys
> I submitted my SS application on 10th of July and got payment acknowledgment on 13th July, CO assigned on 8th August.
> Can anyone tell how long it will take to get final decision.


Nobody knows as this year is unpredictable.

It used to take around 2-3 working days last year to receive the outcome, but this year is completely different as no one has been invited yet.

Would you clarify at what time you received the payment confirmation mail on 13-7? I received it on 13-7 at 9:07 AM but no CO has been assigned yet!


----------



## Fifteen57 (Aug 9, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Nobody knows as this year is unpredictable.
> 
> It used to take around 2-3 working days last year to receive the outcome, but this year is completely different as no one has been invited yet.
> 
> Would you clarify at what time you received the payment confirmation mail on 13-7? I received it on 13-7 at 9:07 AM but no CO has been assigned yet!


Actually it was 12-7 at 9:20, so i think you will have one very soon.


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Either bank statement or payslips must be provided . Even assessment authority would request the same. More evidence means faster processing for CO , failure to provide enough documentation can cause unnecessary delay. I would highly recommend to submit altst 4 payslips for every year u worked. Rest decision is always urs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What in the case of Cash Paid Salary. ? As its not deposited in bank or Bank Transfer from Employer. What will i need to submit in this case. ? 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2017)

Get a letter from your employer stating that all salaries were paid in cash


----------



## EGH (Aug 10, 2017)

Do we need a letter from the employer for ACT's nomination?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

EGH said:


> Do we need a letter from the employer for ACT's nomination?




Yes....a reference letter from your current employment only stating your position, read the guidelines


----------



## EGH (Aug 10, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Yes....a reference letter from your current employment only stating your position, read the guidelines




Ok, Thanks


----------



## Chowdhury (Aug 10, 2017)

*No CO allocation yet*

Hi,
I am new to the forum. I applied for SS on July 18. Received confirmation of payment on July 21, but no news since then. The current processing times are stuck at 12th July for overseas residents. Has anyone who applied close to that time received a CO allocation yet? My ANZSCO code is 212499 and my points are 65 (60+SS 5).


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

....


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2017)

Chowdhury said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I applied for SS on July 18. Received confirmation of payment on July 21, but no news since then. The current processing times are stuck at 12th July for overseas residents. Has anyone who applied close to that time received a CO allocation yet? My ANZSCO code is 212499 and my points are 65 (60+SS 5).




Yes they are stuck. We are all waiting. Check on Friday this week, there might be an update


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chowdhury (Aug 10, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Yes they are stuck. We are all waiting. Check on Friday this week, there might be an update
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, living in hope.


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

any invite today? I am really hoping that those who got CO allocated in July have invitations already...


----------



## JacquelineKing (Jul 30, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Fifteen57 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


I received my payment confirmation on 13/7 at 9:03 Am (Australian time), 04:34 Am (Indian Time). Still no CO allocated ?


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

JacquelineKing said:


> I received my payment confirmation on 13/7 at 9:03 Am (Australian time), 04:34 Am (Indian Time). Still no CO allocated ?


Wow... yours is only a day behind mine (12/7). I got CO allocated on 3rd August. Hope yours will come within this week.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2017)

my payment confirmation was on 17th. but applied and paid on 13th australia time.
that means i should forget about it. they are very slow this time. its been a month already and no CO allocated.



JacquelineKing said:


> I received my payment confirmation on 13/7 at 9:03 Am (Australian time), 04:34 Am (Indian Time). Still no CO allocated ?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Guys,

Has anyone been contacted by CO for any required documents/clarifications?

It is really bizarre!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Has anyone been contacted by CO for any required documents/clarifications?
> 
> ...


No... not at all...


----------



## tayyab.bashir26 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi,
I have a few questions regarding Skilled Nominated Visa subclass 190.


I am currently living in Canberra, AU, and I am going to apply for Skilled Nominated Visa subclass 190. 
I am also going to include my wife as secondary applicant who is currently outside of Australia.
Currently I have Temporary Graduate Visa subclass 485 which expires in Nov 2018. (This visa does lets me re-enter AU)

My questions are as follow:

Q1: After applying for the visa, while the application is under process, for how long can I travel outside of Australia? Can I stay outside of Australia for indefinite time while my 190 application is under processing? 
For e.g. Just after filing the visa application can I leave the country and return when the visa is granted? 

Q2: Can I travel outside AU and stay outside for 6 consecutive months while my 190 visa application is under process.

Q3: As I mentioned my wife is the secondary applicant, so during the time 190 visa application is under process, can I (or my wife) file for a visitor's visa to Australia?
Can a second visa be filed for in addition to 190 visa? 

Q4: If I go outside of Australia, would it take more time for my application to be granted? 

I would be very thankful if someone could help me out with these questions. 

Many thanks and regards,
Tayyab


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

tayyab.bashir26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a few questions regarding Skilled Nominated Visa subclass 190.
> 
> ...




Read carefully this link https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visi/Visi/Bridging-visas

As far I know, you need a bridging visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayyab.bashir26 (Aug 10, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Read carefully this link https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visi/Visi/Bridging-visas
> 
> As far I know, you need a bridging visa
> 
> ...


Hi,
Why would I need a bridging visa? 
I have a 485 visa that expires next year, so why would I need a bridging visa to replace it?
485 lets me re-enter and live in Australia, my question is related to for how long can I be outside the country while my application is under process? Can I stay for 6-8 months outside consecutively?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

tayyab.bashir26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why would I need a bridging visa?
> 
> ...




Sorry, I read it Nov 2017 not 2018.

In such case, you don’t need such bridging visa and you can go outside Australia as long your visa is still valid.

Furthermore, being in Australia or outside Australia has nothing to do with processing time of SC190 visa.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi
Dear All,
My agent told me that it is not mandatory that the CO will be allocated, sometimes, you might also receive invitation with out it ?
How correct is this information ?
Thanks in advance,
Regards


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

shaz3698 said:


> Hi
> Dear All,
> My agent told me that it is not mandatory that the CO will be allocated, sometimes, you might also receive invitation with out it ?
> How correct is this information ?
> ...


thats correct. Most complete application and all docs frony loaded is the key


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for the promt reply
So does that mean , allocation of CO is for incomplete applications or dicumentations ?
Do you know people who got invitations without the CO allocation ?
Regards


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

shaz3698 said:


> Hi
> Dear All,
> My agent told me that it is not mandatory that the CO will be allocated, sometimes, you might also receive invitation with out it ?
> How correct is this information ?
> ...




It depends on the procedure of each state.

Victoria, for example, never notifies you that CO has been allocated for your application unlike ACT.

As per my knowledge, ACT automatically notifies you once CO has been assigned, and accordingly, it is impossible to be invited without prior notification for CO assignment. That was the trend for previous years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

shaz3698 said:


> Thanks for the promt reply
> So does that mean , allocation of CO is for incomplete applications or dicumentations ?
> Do you know people who got invitations without the CO allocation ?
> Regards


Its not like that. Sometimes CO get allocated even without you knowing. CO will contact you if something is needed. else they may forward your case for grant as well.


----------



## shaz3698 (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh ok,
Thanks
I submitted my EOI on 12th july
With 55+5 points
Non prorata occupation
134213
Acknowledgement receipt received on 13th July 2017
No co allocation yet ?
Any expert comments ?
Thanks


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

sharma1981 said:


> Its not like that. Sometimes CO get allocated even without you knowing. CO will contact you if something is needed. else they may forward your case for grant as well.




This is the trend of Victoria, but ACT always notifies the applicant once CO has been allocated, and this is for all applications not only the incomplete ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

shaz3698 said:


> Oh ok,
> Thanks
> I submitted my EOI on 12th july
> With 55+5 points
> ...




Still no CO has been assigned yet for all applicants who received the payment confirmation mails on 13-7.

I received it on 13-7 at 9:07 AM (Australian time). What about you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaella (May 19, 2016)

tayyab.bashir26 said:


> Hi,
> I have a few questions regarding Skilled Nominated Visa subclass 190.
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should talk to a migration agent to get correct answers, but I will give you my 2 cents.

As you have a substantive visa which is 485 you can travel outside of Australia and stay there and return while its still valid, you can apply for a new visa within Australia or outside of Australia, but if you apply for 190 visa outside of Australia you will have to be outside of Australia when you are granted this visa. The DIBP will then contact you to leave the country to receive the grant of the 190, that is if you are in Australia at that time.

Your bridging visa will kick in only after your substantive visa has expired. If you leave the country and do not return during the time your 485 is valid then you will have to get a visitor visa after Nov 2018, so does your wife. If you apply for 190 within Australia, you will enter bridging visa after 485 expires, and you can leave the country on bridging visa but you need to get bridging visa C I think, its temporary just to visit family and then return.

If you apply for 190 within Australia and then leave, you probably have to return before your 485 expires. Or else things get complicated. If you apply from within Australia, you have to be in Australia when you are granted the visa. But double check this with an agent. If you really want to go back home, then why don't you apply from overseas? 

190 visa takes about 9-13 months to process, this is not including the state sponsorship time. So consider this. I don't know whether you can apply for 2 visas at the same time. 

hope this helps!


----------



## samloveelvis (Apr 19, 2017)

Contacted co today, and she says the case is with delegate for signing off, reults will be out in a few more weeks. co assigned on 18th, applying offshore.


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

ACT released invitation 30 mins ago. Friends got the invitation whom applied from 9-10 july.
I am expecting an email anytime soon today.


----------



## doubtfire (Jul 22, 2017)

kay84N said:


> ACT released invitation 30 mins ago. Friends got the invitation whom applied from 9-10 july.
> I am expecting an email anytime soon today.


Great news, good luck.
Got my payment confirmation on Aug. 9, still a long way to go.


----------



## samloveelvis (Apr 19, 2017)

kay84N said:


> ACT released invitation 30 mins ago. Friends got the invitation whom applied from 9-10 july.
> I am expecting an email anytime soon today.


Thanks for sharing! May I ask if he is onshore or offshore?


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

They were offshore, haven't received an email yet from them.


----------



## samloveelvis (Apr 19, 2017)

kay84N said:


> They were offshore, haven't received an email yet from them.


Thanks. Neither have I, waiting......


----------



## JacquelineKing (Jul 30, 2017)

kay84N said:


> They were offshore, haven't received an email yet from them.


When did u submit ur EOI and receive payment confirmation?

I submitted mine on 11th July, Payment confirmation received on 13th, still no CO alloted..


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

That's great news. Finally, things seem to be moving. Congrats to all who got the invite and all the best for the rest.


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

kay84N said:


> ACT released invitation 30 mins ago. Friends got the invitation whom applied from 9-10 july.
> I am expecting an email anytime soon today.


Positive news for today..... I applied on 10 July. CO assigned on 3 August. Am I suppose to be in the queue right after them who applied on 9-10 July? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

I think they will send more invites by this Friday. hope they clear previous backlog and then we can get our turn :dance:


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> I think they will send more invites by this Friday. hope they clear previous backlog and then we can get our turn :dance:


hopefully...... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## samloveelvis (Apr 19, 2017)

kay84N said:


> They were offshore, haven't received an email yet from them.


Dear kay84N,

Have you heard from your friends who got the invites? Could you provide more details? Many thank!


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

kay84N said:


> ACT released invitation 30 mins ago. Friends got the invitation whom applied from 9-10 july.
> I am expecting an email anytime soon today.


Congratulations! that's very good news.


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

doubtfire said:


> Great news, good luck.
> Got my payment confirmation on Aug. 9, still a long way to go.


The same here. I received the confirmation on Aug. 9, and I guess we have to wait till the end of Sep.


----------



## Andybear (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi all,
I know this might be a stupid question. But it happens to me. My occupation, retail pharmacist is in the list in ACT nomination and I just started the application of immigration.So registered and login to immiaccount, but I could not visa 190. Did I miss anything or there is somethjng wrong. Please help and your effort is appeeciated.
Andy


----------



## samloveelvis (Apr 19, 2017)

Andybear said:


> Hi all,
> I know this might be a stupid question. But it happens to me. My occupation, retail pharmacist is in the list in ACT nomination and I just started the application of immigration.So registered and login to immiaccount, but I could not visa 190. Did I miss anything or there is somethjng wrong. Please help and your effort is appeeciated.
> Andy


Hi Andy,

Which stage are you at? Have you done the following: Language test, occupation assessment, gathering of employment evidence, EOI?
I suggest you read the ACT 190 guideline.
Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

you can only apply thru immi account once you get invitation from the state.
step1: get your assessment done, finish with IELTS requirement
Step2: lodge eoi, apply for state sponsorship, get nomination
step3: after ITA, apply for 190 visa with DIBP using immiaccount and pay the fees and upload all docs



Andybear said:


> Hi all,
> I know this might be a stupid question. But it happens to me. My occupation, retail pharmacist is in the list in ACT nomination and I just started the application of immigration.So registered and login to immiaccount, but I could not visa 190. Did I miss anything or there is somethjng wrong. Please help and your effort is appeeciated.
> Andy


----------



## jaschd (Aug 16, 2017)

*jaschd*

I applied on 10th July. I got two pdfs for submitted and paid. After 3 days, I checked my account and the payment was off, but I didn't get any confirmation of payment. Also, no CO has been allocated yet. Kindly answer to my query. I am bit worried.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

normally you get payment confirmation. check in your junk mail.
maybe you got it and missed it somehow.


jaschd said:


> I applied on 10th July. I got two pdfs for submitted and paid. After 3 days, I checked my account and the payment was off, but I didn't get any confirmation of payment. Also, no CO has been allocated yet. Kindly answer to my query. I am bit worried.


----------



## jaschd (Aug 16, 2017)

*jaschd*

I applied on 10th July. I got two pdfs for submitted and paid. After 3 days, I checked my account and the payment was off, but I didn't get any confirmation of payment. Also, no CO has been allocated yet. Kindly answer to my query. I am bit worried.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

you posted same question twice. the answer is that you need to send them email to clarify this issue.



jaschd said:


> I applied on 10th July. I got two pdfs for submitted and paid. After 3 days, I checked my account and the payment was off, but I didn't get any confirmation of payment. Also, no CO has been allocated yet. Kindly answer to my query. I am bit worried.


----------



## balabala (Aug 15, 2017)

Halo guys, 

I submitted my EOI and application for ACT nomination on 4th August. Happy to see a dedicated group for ACT nomination. 

Occupation: Civil Engineer, 
Points: 55+5,
offshore, 
Single applicant, 

My points will reduce this December due to my age slab. Any advice guys? Is it possible to get an invite through ACT/DIBP before December? 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andybear (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you very much guys here for your kind help. Actually, I studied pharmacy and get eeg as pharmicist in Australia almost 3 years ago. But most of the documents are expired. So need to prepare again. 
Anyone have an idea that in my case, do I have to fo skill assessment again?

Again, very glad that I join this group and this forum. It makes my life much easier.
Andy



samloveelvis said:


> Andybear said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...





Austimmiacnt said:


> you can only apply thru immi account once you get invitation from the state.
> step1: get your assessment done, finish with IELTS requirement
> Step2: lodge eoi, apply for state sponsorship, get nomination
> step3: after ITA, apply for 190 visa with DIBP using immiaccount and pay the fees and upload all docs
> ...


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

samloveelvis said:


> Dear kay84N,
> 
> Have you heard from your friends who got the invites? Could you provide more details? Many thank!


Did You got your email or have more information about the Invitation


----------



## samloveelvis (Apr 19, 2017)

csschimp said:


> samloveelvis said:
> 
> 
> > Dear kay84N,
> ...


CO says it will take a few more weeks to "sign off". I applied offshore on July 9.


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

samloveelvis said:


> CO says it will take a few more weeks to "sign off". I applied offshore on July 9.


Thanks for the info I think the kay84N has got some wrong information regarding the invite as most of the guys on forum has not got any invitation


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

samloveelvis said:


> CO says it will take a few more weeks to "sign off". I applied offshore on July 9.


A few more "WEEKS"..... arrr.... that's pretty long.
When did you receive payment confirmation?


----------



## samloveelvis (Apr 19, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> samloveelvis said:
> 
> 
> > CO says it will take a few more weeks to "sign off". I applied offshore on July 9.
> ...


July 12, co assigned on 18.


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

balabala said:


> Halo guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI and application for ACT nomination on 4th August. Happy to see a dedicated group for ACT nomination.
> 
> ...


yes, whether you receive an invitation or not will be finalized until December'17.


----------



## Sury (Aug 8, 2017)

Guys, This waiting period really stressful...but positive to see your messages..let's hope for the best


----------



## JacquelineKing (Jul 30, 2017)

*Waiting Period*

Yes, it is stressful. Fingers crossed waiting for a positive response from ACT.


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

Came across this data 

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

It says ACT has given a grand total of 14 nominations in July 17 ? That's pretty slow for us, at this rate, even 8 months might not be enough ?

Also, read somewhere that DIBP is updating their systems till the 20th of August. Could that be a reason for ACT to be slow ? If yes, can we expect a deluge of invitations post the 20th ? 

Keeping the faith


----------



## kaniltoraman (Feb 18, 2017)

Ind2ozdream said:


> Came across this data
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> 
> ...


Regardless of the system update that you mentioned, no of invitations will increase, but I am not sure we can call it a "deluge."


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2017)

September would be month of news and changes. lets hope for the positive and welcome news for everyone.


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

JacquelineKing said:


> When did u submit ur EOI and receive payment confirmation?
> 
> I submitted mine on 11th July, Payment confirmation received on 13th, still no CO alloted..


I have submitted my application throughout an agent on 9.7.17 and I am not sure when I received the confirmation as by that time I was still with the agent whom was dealing with the corresponding.
However, after mutual agreement to terminate the contract, I am the righteous person to have a direct contact with ACT.
I figured out error typing regarding my university throughout the EOI including the date of joining and graduation day.
I had updated my EOI and I sent an email through the enquiry of ACT, received email back from the designated CO about confirmation regarding the updated EOI.

Later, I had received updated skill assessment from APC ( Australian pharmacy council) as I wanted to update my years of experience to be written within the outcome letter. I've sent the updated copy to the CO and she replied back with confirmation as well.

the reply back took almost 10 days from my CO for the confirmation. The fact is that, friends whom applied on same day like me, all of us were with the same agent, they got the invitation and I did not yet.

I am still waiting for the ITA email from ACT, I thought that due to the update that I had done I might got back on the queue again for verification, or maybe I am wrong.

Anyhow, the people whom got the ITA, they are not aware whom they were assigned with ; I mean the CO, and they do not know when they receive the payment confirmation neither the assigned date of the CO. that fact is due to that they were been held by the agent.

Bottom line, I am still waiting for the ITA, and I do believe it is very soon to happen for the people who had applied especially on 9 and 10.7.17

Good luck lads.


----------



## mustafa.iqbal87 (Aug 19, 2017)

Please add me as well...can u pm me please


----------



## mustafa.iqbal87 (Aug 19, 2017)

I have questions regarding act application as i am about to submit in couple of days, as you know any time they might close for overseas. I need help in regards to financial capacity declaration. I have been receiving cash since past 3 years and if i show letter from my company that i have been receiving cash and pay slip as a proof..will it be fine? And how do i get the witness sign? I tried lawyer advocate and none helps me. And now i am thinking to declare my car as an assent and jewellery i own as well. Will it be fine if i get stamp from either of them?and about the current emploment reference letter, can we submit our company's contract letter stating my position and so, including pay slip as well. please let me know.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2017)

Here are answers
1.financial declaration has to be notarized or you can get it signed by bank manager. you can show your property also as your asset . anything you show as asset must be attested by relevant authority.
2. contract copy is not suffient, get a reference that shows salary, date of joining, roles and responsibilities and must be signed by your supervisor. the same letter that you will submit to vetassess.



mustafa.iqbal87 said:


> I have questions regarding act application as i am about to submit in couple of days, as you know any time they might close for overseas. I need help in regards to financial capacity declaration. I have been receiving cash since past 3 years and if i show letter from my company that i have been receiving cash and pay slip as a proof..will it be fine? And how do i get the witness sign? I tried lawyer advocate and none helps me. And now i am thinking to declare my car as an assent and jewellery i own as well. Will it be fine if i get stamp from either of them?and about the current emploment reference letter, can we submit our company's contract letter stating my position and so, including pay slip as well. please let me know.


----------



## mustafa.iqbal87 (Aug 19, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Here are answers
> 1.financial declaration has to be notarized or you can get it signed by bank manager. you can show your property also as your asset . anything you show as asset must be attested by relevant authority.
> 2. contract copy is not suffient, get a reference that shows salary, date of joining, roles and responsibilities and must be signed by your supervisor. the same letter that you will submit to vetassess.
> 
> ...


Thank you...can u pm me ur number bro as I am new to this forum...i live in sharjah as well and I could call you and asked few more questions please....
I wasnt required to send any reference letter for engineer australia during skill assesment.
I wanted to know that I take my salary as cash and showing reference letter from my company and pay slip not enough?
Secondly if i notorised from australia embassy in uae as they are willing to sign as witness with ofcourse fees...will they ask for proof of the amount i declare or how it goes bro?or the case officer will ask for the proof? My bank said they will issue my current statement or fund but will not sign or stamp the form..dats the issue


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2017)

your bank statement would be also sufficient to support the claim. normally they do not require evidence only if CO requests you, then you can submit. 
along with employment reference, you can submit payslips or bank statement showing salary credits. if salary is paid in cash, you need to show payslip as a evidence to support your claim.


----------



## rahulddam (Sep 28, 2016)

I am looking for Visa 190 - ACT
ANZSCO: 233411 Electronics Engineer
My Details are as under:
D.O.B: 05 October 1984
Education: B.E. Electronics 2006
MBA-Marketing and IT in 2009

Work Experience: Bank for past 8 years (Customer service, Relationship Manager, Branch Head)
Since my work exp is not relevant to Electronics Engineering, will there be any problem is EA assessment???(considering 10 yrs gap after education)

I can score 60 for 189; and 65 in visa 190.
Can I apply for visa 190 under ANZSCO: 233411 Electronics Engineer ?

Do you think these points score will be sufficient or not?

Please guide,


----------



## mustafa.iqbal87 (Aug 19, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> your bank statement would be also sufficient to support the claim. normally they do not require evidence only if CO requests you, then you can submit.
> along with employment reference, you can submit payslips or bank statement showing salary credits. if salary is paid in cash, you need to show payslip as a evidence to support your claim.


Thank you...much appreciated...


----------



## jaschd (Aug 16, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> normally you get payment confirmation. check in your junk mail.
> maybe you got it and missed it somehow.


Thank you for this info.


----------



## jaschd (Aug 16, 2017)

rahulddam said:


> I am looking for Visa 190 - ACT
> ANZSCO: 233411 Electronics Engineer
> My Details are as under:
> D.O.B: 05 October 1984
> ...



Yes please move forward. These points are sufficient


----------



## jaschd (Aug 16, 2017)

jaschd said:


> Thank you for this info.


....


----------



## jaschd (Aug 16, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> normally you get payment confirmation. check in your junk mail.
> maybe you got it and missed it somehow.


Could you please check this attached link? Is this the confirmation from Canberra? My agent has sent this to me.
https://prnt.sc/gapdks


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2017)

You get this message same time when you apply and pay. You receive another email confirming payment and advising application is in process. Usually you get that email after 3 days of making payment. I'm confident your agent has received that email.


jaschd said:


> Could you please check this attached link? Is this the confirmation from Canberra? My agent has sent this to me.
> https://prnt.sc/gapdks


----------



## mustafa.iqbal87 (Aug 19, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Get a letter from your employer stating that all salaries were paid in cash


I have the letter from my company that all salaries were paid in cash and also have most of my payslip to claim my evidence as cash money. however as my visa is under renewal in dubai now and the australian counsular will only witness (sogn)once i have my orignal passport.
I would like to alternatively who can stanp or seal or witness my financial statement beside the notary officer.


----------



## jaschd (Aug 16, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> You get this message same time when you apply and pay. You receive another email confirming payment and advising application is in process. Usually you get that email after 3 days of making payment. I'm confident your agent has received that email.


I have had words with my agent. He, initially, said that submission and paid receipt has with us and there is no such another email from Canberra side. He, later on, sent this to me. I am having submission and paid receipt.

What to do? I am bit worried. Kindly suggest something.

EOI submitted on 8 July 2017, applied on 10 July 2017. Received this above mentioned letter on 11 july 2017


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

jaschd said:


> I have had words with my agent. He, initially, said that submission and paid receipt has with us and there is no such another email from Canberra side. He, later on, sent this to me. I am having submission and paid receipt.
> 
> What to do? I am bit worried. Kindly suggest something.
> 
> EOI submitted on 8 July 2017, applied on 10 July 2017. Received this above mentioned letter on 11 july 2017



No this is the payment information this is not the confirmation he must have got the another email from ACT. May I know the name of the agent as I am also from Chandigarh and I had also hired an agent for this and he has forwarded me the confirmation email


----------



## jaschd (Aug 16, 2017)

csschimp said:


> no this is the payment information this is not the confirmation he must have got the another email from act. May i know the name of the agent as i am also from chandigarh and i had also hired an agent for this and he has forwarded me the confirmation email


wwics mohali


----------



## jaschd (Aug 16, 2017)

csschimp said:


> I Hope you must have got the same email like that


No dear, I didn't receive the same email. Now it's matter of worry.


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

jaschd said:


> No dear, I didn't receive the same email. Now it's matter of worry.


Talk to your agent as the email screenshot you shared was of the payment page, not the confirmation page


----------



## rafaella (May 19, 2016)

rahulddam said:


> I am looking for Visa 190 - ACT
> ANZSCO: 233411 Electronics Engineer
> My Details are as under:
> D.O.B: 05 October 1984
> ...



If you have overseas qualifications with no experience in your own field then I don't see how you can get nomination as an Electronic Engineer. You need to be able to get skills assessment as an Electronic engineer, I don't think you will get positive skills assessment. Perhaps you can try getting skill assessment as Bank manager or something related and see if you can get 189 or 190 through that. Contact an agent and figure out what to do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2017)

dont worry. maybe for agents, they do not send additional email. for me i got one email same time (similar email which you showed me) when i paid and other email i got after 3 days about payment acknowledgement. 



jaschd said:


> I have had words with my agent. He, initially, said that submission and paid receipt has with us and there is no such another email from Canberra side. He, later on, sent this to me. I am having submission and paid receipt.
> 
> What to do? I am bit worried. Kindly suggest something.
> 
> EOI submitted on 8 July 2017, applied on 10 July 2017. Received this above mentioned letter on 11 july 2017


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2017)

get your visa stamped first. don't be in hurry.


mustafa.iqbal87 said:


> I have the letter from my company that all salaries were paid in cash and also have most of my payslip to claim my evidence as cash money. however as my visa is under renewal in dubai now and the australian counsular will only witness (sogn)once i have my orignal passport.
> I would like to alternatively who can stanp or seal or witness my financial statement beside the notary officer.


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

another week has started. hope to see some get invites this week...


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes, and hoping to get a CO allocated. It will be a month on the 25th since acknowledgement for us. 

Good luck for those waiting for an invite.


----------



## Sury (Aug 8, 2017)

Ind2ozdream said:


> Yes, and hoping to get a CO allocated. It will be a month on the 25th since acknowledgement for us.
> 
> Good luck for those waiting for an invite.



Me too it will be a month on 25th.... keep hoping guys....fingers crossed


----------



## JacquelineKing (Jul 30, 2017)

Ind2ozdream said:


> Yes, and hoping to get a CO allocated. It will be a month on the 25th since acknowledgement for us.
> 
> Good luck for those waiting for an invite.


Nearing one n half month for me now, beginning to get worried, hope we all hear some good news this week..


----------



## Chowdhury (Aug 10, 2017)

I complete month since the acknowledgment mail today. Was so hoping for news between then and now. On Myimmitracker, I see people being invited in a week to 10 days in other states and wonder, why couldn't I have such luck, man! ray:


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

It seems like there are a lot more seniors have been waiting for invite much longer than me. Hope you guys get the invites real soon (especially within this week). Please do update us your good news here once you get it so that we will also be able to hope for our turn... have a nice day ahead.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Guys whats the current waiting times for getting an ACT nomination? Am planning to apply for one in a couple of days. 

Their website says its around 2 months; however, it used to be way faster in the past.


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Guys whats the current waiting times for getting an ACT nomination? Am planning to apply for one in a couple of days.
> 
> Their website says its around 2 months; however, it used to be way faster in the past.


During my time, I waited 3 weeks to get CO allocated and now, it's almost one and half month on waiting for invite counting from the date I received payment acknowledgement.

So far, below is the list of people who are waiting for ITA and also waiting for CO allocation. 

JacquelineKing – One and Half month (waiting for invite)
jaschd - One and Half month (waiting for invite)
Austimmiacnt – One and Half month (waiting for invite)
EthanHan – One and Half month (waiting for invite)
Sury – One month (waiting for invite)
Ind2ozdream – One month (Waiting CO allocation)

As per above list, what website says (2 months) is possible.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> During my time, I waited 3 weeks to get CO allocated and now, it's almost one and half month on waiting for invite counting from the date I received payment acknowledgement.
> 
> So far, below is the list of people who are waiting for ITA and also waiting for CO allocation.
> 
> ...


This does not look good.


----------



## Sury (Aug 8, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> parth1310 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys whats the current waiting times for getting an ACT nomination? Am planning to apply for one in a couple of days.
> ...


I'm also waiting for CO to be allocated for past one month


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

So why is it taking so long? Can we request an update on our application?


----------



## balabala (Aug 15, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> During my time, I waited 3 weeks to get CO allocated and now, it's almost one and half month on waiting for invite counting from the date I received payment acknowledgement.
> 
> So far, below is the list of people who are waiting for ITA and also waiting for CO allocation.
> 
> ...




Guys, I have applied on August 4 as a Civil Engineer. No info yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

List updated..... hopefully, we can update this list with (INVITED) soon....

JacquelineKing – One and Half month (waiting for invite)
jaschd - One and Half month (waiting for invite)
Austimmiacnt – One and Half month (waiting for invite)
EthanHan – One and Half month (waiting for invite)
Sury – One month (waiting for invite)
Ind2ozdream – One month (Waiting CO allocation)
Sury – One month (Waiting CO allocation)
balabala – 3 weeks (Waiting CO allocation)


----------



## mustafa.iqbal87 (Aug 19, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> M4rm1te said:
> 
> 
> > Same as yours...
> ...


Hii
Where can we get it stamped by witness for free in dubai..?
I am trying to show my gold assest as well.i have few questions in that regards. The gold evaluator asked do you need a certificate with total weight and its curreent or a detail valuation stating for each items of gold, but this requires time and is expensive.and if I get tgeir signature as a witnes will it b okay?
And if are granted the visa do we need to take this gold and declare it to immigration?or the certiificate is just for the case officer to verify from the concerned atthority.
..


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> List updated..... hopefully, we can update this list with (INVITED) soon....
> 
> JacquelineKing – One and Half month (waiting for invite)
> jaschd - One and Half month (waiting for invite)
> ...


Austimmiacnt Did you get the CO allocation


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

no CO allocation yet. Applied on 13th july.


----------



## balabala (Aug 15, 2017)

Friends I have created a spreadsheet containing basic details of ACT nomination. Kindly I request you all to update your details. All of us can edit this file online. 

Unfortunately, I can't able to share the link here. The server pops out an error to share the link of our spreadsheet. 

Also, guys if you wish, can we create a whatsapp group dedicated for ACT nomination? If so this is my contact number +97430039727. Kindly say hi then we can create a group in whatsapp. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

hi bala, we already have whatsapp group. i will make admin and you can add people who are interested in ACT SS. 




balabala said:


> Friends I have created a spreadsheet containing basic details of ACT nomination. Kindly I request you all to update your details. All of us can edit this file online.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't able to share the link here. The server pops out an error to share the link of our spreadsheet.
> 
> ...


----------



## balabala (Aug 15, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> hi bala, we already have whatsapp group. i will make admin and you can add people who are interested in ACT SS.




Thanks a bunch my friend! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enke77 (Aug 18, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> hi bala, we already have whatsapp group. i will make admin and you can add people who are interested in ACT SS.




Could u share the WhatsApp group number please? Am waiting for co too,thank you


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## lunalovegood (Jul 24, 2017)

Are you in Qatar?


----------



## lunalovegood (Jul 24, 2017)

balabala said:


> Friends I have created a spreadsheet containing basic details of ACT nomination. Kindly I request you all to update your details. All of us can edit this file online.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't able to share the link here. The server pops out an error to share the link of our spreadsheet.
> 
> ...



Sorry, my post earlier didn't show your quote. Are you in Qatar?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

send me PM and will add you.


enke77 said:


> Could u share the WhatsApp group number please? Am waiting for co too,thank you
> 
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

bishoyerian, send me PM pls if you would like to be added to the group. many thanks.


----------



## enke77 (Aug 18, 2017)

lunalovegood said:


> Are you in Qatar?




No,what Qater is? Am in China and maybe the apps we use r different, I just download a WhatsApp, can u tell me how to join u please?


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> bishoyerian, send me PM pls if you would like to be added to the group. many thanks.


Please add me on whatsup group


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> hi bala, we already have whatsapp group. i will make admin and you can add people who are interested in ACT SS.


Please add me in whatsup group.....


----------



## enke77 (Aug 18, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> bishoyerian, send me PM pls if you would like to be added to the group. many thanks.




I have send you a message,thanks a lot


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## balabala (Aug 15, 2017)

lunalovegood said:


> Sorry, my post earlier didn't show your quote. Are you in Qatar?




Hi yes, I'm in Qatar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sajjad137 (Jun 15, 2017)

enke77 said:


> I have send you a message,thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


How to send a private message


----------



## lunalovegood (Jul 24, 2017)

balabala said:


> Hi yes, I'm in Qatar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Awesome! Me too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balabala (Aug 15, 2017)

lunalovegood said:


> Awesome! Me too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's good. Bro just Do update more! Are u part of our whatsapp group? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunalovegood (Jul 24, 2017)

balabala said:


> That's good. Bro just Do update more! Are u part of our whatsapp group?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I was active till last week.. actually no updates to update  Waiting for CO.

Not in Whatsapp group, please add. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WightTotoro (Aug 22, 2017)

How can i join the whatsapp group.
233512
60 base points


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

send me PM and i will add you as well if you haven't joined yet.


----------



## praisecharacter (Nov 13, 2016)

sajjad137 said:


> please add me on whatsup group


please can i be added on the whatsapp group?


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> send me PM and i will add you as well if you haven't joined yet.


I pm you. Please add me in the whatsapp group.


----------



## jinqueeny (Aug 22, 2017)

I cannot send PM right now. Don't know why... How could I join the What's app group?


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

THE ACT MIGRATION PROGRAM IS NOW CLOSED TO OVERSEAS APPLICANTS: EFFECTIVE 23 AUGUST 2017

However, if you are living overseas and you have close ties (either family or genuine job offer) in Canberra; OR you have completed a PhD at an ACT university, you can still apply for ACT nomination if you meet the criteria. 

If you have already submitted an application and paid the service fee before 23 August 2017, the application will be processed in queue order. 

CANBERRA RESIDENTS - if you are living in Canberra, you can apply for ACT 190 nomination as soon as you meet the nomination criteria.


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

Hope that this brings some news for Invites as well


----------



## chinmaice (Aug 23, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> send me PM and i will add you as well if you haven't joined yet.


HI..
How can i join in your whatsapp group?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

I am an onshore applicant residing in ACT for past 2 years. Planning to apply for ACT nomination this week.

What documents do I need to submit with the nomination application?


----------



## AD1982 (Nov 19, 2016)

HI EVERYONE.......
hope everyone is doing good.... just came across this thread and wanted to say that you guys are doing great job here..... i mean taking time out of busy schedules and helping out others..... just wanted to share my case details.... my wife has applied in the category Print Journalist(212413) and i have been handling her case.

VETASSESS applied 23 Dec 2016
Outcome Positive 9 Feb 2017
PTE LRSW(81,85,65,90)
ACT SS applied 9 July 2017 with 65 points
CO allocated on 17 August 2017
Waiting for Invite


----------



## AD1982 (Nov 19, 2016)

congrats to everyone who has got CO allocated...... hope good news is just around the corner......

:fingerscrossed: CHEERS


----------



## enke77 (Aug 18, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> I am an onshore applicant residing in ACT for past 2 years. Planning to apply for ACT nomination this week.
> 
> What documents do I need to submit with the nomination application?




Just follow the guideline in Canberra web,all the docs are clear there


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## chinmaice (Aug 23, 2017)

ANZSCO Code: 272114

IELTS: jan 2017
VETASSESS Skills assessment:dec 2015

EOI-190 ACT APPLIED ON 14/07/2017

RECEIVED ACKNOWLEDGEMENT ON 19/07/2017


----------



## chinmaice (Aug 23, 2017)

ANZSCO Code: 272114

IELTS: jan 2017
VETASSESS Skills assessment:dec 2015

EOI-190 ACT APPLIED ON 14/07/2017

RECEIVED ACKNOWLEDGEMENT ON 19/07/2017

There is no upadtes since then.Can anyone one tell the current status ?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

the ACT application is closed for overseas applicants from today....good luck to all those who applied


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

one print journalist got an invite today from ACT.



AD1982 said:


> HI EVERYONE.......
> hope everyone is doing good.... just came across this thread and wanted to say that you guys are doing great job here..... i mean taking time out of busy schedules and helping out others..... just wanted to share my case details.... my wife has applied in the category Print Journalist(212413) and i have been handling her case.
> 
> VETASSESS applied 23 Dec 2016
> ...


----------



## AD1982 (Nov 19, 2016)

Austimmiacnt said:


> one print journalist got an invite today from ACT.


Thanks for the info buddy.... i would like to get in touch with the person..... will you please add me in the whatsapp group of ACT/Canberra????

Thanks in anticipation...


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> one print journalist got an invite today from ACT.


Can you please provide me the more information on this may I know the name of the person who got invite and source from where you got information. As you applied on 13th and I applied on 14th so you are the one whom I am looking for information


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

ok send me PM and will add you also to the group. Jiyahi got the invite today.


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> ok send me PM and will add you also to the group. Jiyahi got the invite today.



I had sent you the PM can you please add me in the group


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> one print journalist got an invite today from ACT.


What was his DOE and date of ACT nomination application?


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> the ACT application is closed for overseas applicants from today....good luck to all those who applied


Where did you get this information? I can still try to apply from offshore on ACT website.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

EthanHan said:


> Where did you get this information? I can still try to apply from offshore on ACT website.




It’s written on their we site....in a notification box up top


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> It’s written on their we site....in a notification box up top


Got it. Thanks.... I skipped the top portion when I checked the website... haha...


----------



## jinqueeny (Aug 22, 2017)

Anyone has any news today?


----------



## jinqueeny (Aug 22, 2017)

The only reason that I sign up this forum is because of this thread. Good job, guys! Thanks for all the updates.


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

*New Update*

Overseas resident processing date for lodged applications: 10 July 2017


----------



## Fifteen57 (Aug 9, 2017)

csschimp said:


> Overseas resident processing date for lodged applications: 10 July 2017


Earlier it was 12 a bit surprise now.


----------



## Fifteen57 (Aug 9, 2017)

csschimp said:


> Overseas resident processing date for lodged applications: 10 July 2017


So far only 1 invite recorded uptill now.


----------



## Fifteen57 (Aug 9, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> the ACT application is closed for overseas applicants from today....good luck to all those who applied


Bro no news from your side?? as you are the 1st one to get CO nomination.


----------



## umika (Aug 21, 2017)

csschimp said:


> Overseas resident processing date for lodged applications: 10 July 2017




i submitted on 10 july，but so far no CO allocated


从我的 iPad 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## venupadma (Aug 7, 2017)

hi!i hav gotten a positive remark from Vet,but my consultant says there r no openings for my skills..i.e architectural draftsperson.
whats ur status?


----------



## Fifteen57 (Aug 9, 2017)

venupadma said:


> hi!i hav gotten a positive remark from Vet,but my consultant says there r no openings for my skills..i.e architectural draftsperson.
> whats ur status?[/QUOTE
> 
> I believe you are an overseas applicant, currently nominataions are closed for overseas applicant for ACT.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Are the processing times any different for onshore and offshore applicants?


----------



## Fifteen57 (Aug 9, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Are the processing times any different for onshore and offshore applicants?


Yes onshore applcations get faster processing. You can check the processing times at www.canberrayourfuture.com.au


----------



## Fifteen57 (Aug 9, 2017)

venupadma said:


> hi!i hav gotten a positive remark from Vet,but my consultant says there r no openings for my skills..i.e architectural draftsperson.
> whats ur status?


You can check the occupation list on below website. Further if you are overseas applicant you can still apply if you have close family ties in canberra or job offer from canberra.
www.canberrayourfuture.com.au


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Fifteen57 said:


> Bro no news from your side?? as you are the 1st one to get CO nomination.


nope.....not a thing...


----------



## HTRAN (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi 

I am waiting for ACT nomination, too. I am an external auditor, applying onshore, base points 55+5.

Lovely to join the forum. Could you please add me to the whatsapp group? 

Thank you,


----------



## HTRAN (Aug 24, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> no CO allocation yet. Applied on 13th july.


Hi Austimmiacnt,

Could you please inbox me and I reply with my number. Can't send PM from my profile.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

I am filling out the ACT Nomination online application at the moment; and had a couple of questions;

1. How to fill the Work Experience section. I have 5 years relevant Overseas experience, and 2 years of relevant Australian experience. Both had been assessed by VETASSESS.

However, I do not wish to claim any points on my experience. In that case; do I still need to mention as "relevant", or not?

2. English ability Section. It asks for the date of the test result. Just confirming whether it the date I took the test? Or the date the result was available?


----------



## Jamaloo786 (Nov 10, 2016)

hello guys i applied on 25th July ,lets hope best for all ,myself an industrial engineer .
Looking forward to meet you people via the whatsapp and all .


----------



## Jamaloo786 (Nov 10, 2016)

People i want you to participate actively and form a group on whatsapp where we can share our results and views


----------



## Jamaloo786 (Nov 10, 2016)

*whatapp number*



lunalovegood said:


> I was active till last week.. actually no updates to update  Waiting for CO.
> 
> Not in Whatsapp group, please add.
> 
> ...


bro i am new to this forum ,thus dont know how to PM the number .
I HV APPLIED TO ACT 25th july 
WANNA ADD UP TO THE WHATSAPP group .please send me your number


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> I am filling out the ACT Nomination online application at the moment; and had a couple of questions;
> 
> 1. How to fill the Work Experience section. I have 5 years relevant Overseas experience, and 2 years of relevant Australian experience. Both had been assessed by VETASSESS.
> 
> ...


Anyone help with this query?


----------



## doubtfire (Jul 22, 2017)

For questtion 1, my guess would be "relevant", because that is the only true answer, but I don't understand why you do not want the points.

For 2, I have no idea, because on my PTE report they are the same date.

Sorry for not much help



parth1310 said:


> I am filling out the ACT Nomination online application at the moment; and had a couple of questions;
> 
> 1. How to fill the Work Experience section. I have 5 years relevant Overseas experience, and 2 years of relevant Australian experience. Both had been assessed by VETASSESS.
> 
> ...


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

doubtfire said:


> For questtion 1, my guess would be "relevant", because that is the only true answer, but I don't understand why you do not want the points.
> 
> For 2, I have no idea, because on my PTE report they are the same date.
> 
> Sorry for not much help


I do not wish to go through any employment verification, thats all.


----------



## doubtfire (Jul 22, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> I do not wish to go through any employment verification, thats all.


Then I guess you could choose "not relevant". They probably will not bother to verify a work experience that is not relevant. But that's only my guess. 

I myself have been working freelance for more than one year and I just choose "not relevant" for this period, but it is just because it is irrelevant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> I am filling out the ACT Nomination online application at the moment; and had a couple of questions;
> 
> 1. How to fill the Work Experience section. I have 5 years relevant Overseas experience, and 2 years of relevant Australian experience. Both had been assessed by VETASSESS.
> 
> ...


1. If you do not wish to claim points for experience, you can always mark it as non relevant. No one can force you to claim points which you don't want

But all said and done, it does not totally exempt you from experience verification 
In my opinion CO can still ask you for evidence of your employment because if you had no experience at all maybe your degree and skills assessment would not have been positive 

This is my personal opinion, and I don't know if there is any evidence for it or against it

2. No idea

Cheers


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

doubtfire said:


> Then I guess you could choose "not relevant". They probably will not bother to verify a work experience that is not relevant. But that's only my guess.
> 
> I myself have been working freelance for more than one year and I just choose "not relevant" for this period, but it is just because it is irrelevant.


Yeah I know. Unfortunately I got the invite before I could change it. Hence; the second EOI.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. If you do not wish to claim points for experience, you can always mark it as non relevant. No one can force you to claim points which you don't want
> 
> But all said and done, it does not totally exempt you from experience verification
> In my opinion CO can still ask you for evidence of your employment because if you had no experience at all maybe your degree and skills assessment would not have been positive
> ...


The reason am avoiding claiming experience points is because except 1 year, all of my other Overseas and Australian experiences are PhD/post-doctoral research fellowships. And Iv'e come across a few posts on this forum as well as elsewhere that DIBP wont consider such fellowships as experience. So, till I am just keeping my 189 visa lodgement on hold till am absolutely sure about this.

And looking for other options in the meantime.


----------



## Jamaloo786 (Nov 10, 2016)

Anyone made a group on whatsapp for applicants of ACT for JULY ????
Please PM the number


----------



## HervyES (Jul 7, 2017)

Anyone made a group on whatsapp for applicants of ACT for July 2017 ????
Please PM the number

I made my application on July 22.


----------



## rafaella (May 19, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> The reason am avoiding claiming experience points is because except 1 year, all of my other Overseas and Australian experiences are PhD/post-doctoral research fellowships. And Iv'e come across a few posts on this forum as well as elsewhere that DIBP wont consider such fellowships as experience. So, till I am just keeping my 189 visa lodgement on hold till am absolutely sure about this.
> 
> And looking for other options in the meantime.


If you have enough points without your work experience, then maybe you can write 'not relevant' but since your skills assessment mentions your work experience the CO might ask for clarification. But all in all, as long as you have 60 points should be fine. Also you have to think that the ACT CO may want to choose someone who has work experience than one who doesn't, if the choice was between you and someone else with same ANZCO code. ACT has limited spaces to fill, compared to other states, so think about that.

For English test, you always use the test date, the actual date you took the test.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

rafaella said:


> If you have enough points without your work experience, then maybe you can write 'not relevant' but since your skills assessment mentions your work experience the CO might ask for clarification. But all in all, as long as you have 60 points should be fine. Also you have to think that the ACT CO may want to choose someone who has work experience than one who doesn't, if the choice was between you and someone else with same ANZCO code. ACT has limited spaces to fill, compared to other states, so think about that.
> 
> 
> 
> For English test, you always use the test date, the actual date you took the test.




I talked with someone at the ACT Nomination office. They told me to mention all experience as relevant; irrespective of whether I am claiming points or not. 

They explained your point exactly. The CO will need relevance of my experience to nominate me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csschimp (Jul 12, 2017)

Any Guesses or information on how many total files there for Act 190 visa?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, I just received my outcome today, it’s rejected, as I expected, cuz I applied on a closed occupation without a job offer or any close family members in Canberra.
Guess I’ll have to wait till February and see what happens.


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear Brother,

Sad to hear that.
I wish you best of luck and i will pray for your sucess. All the best brother


----------



## chinmaice (Aug 23, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Well, I just received my outcome today, it’s rejected, as I expected, cuz I applied on a closed occupation without a job offer or any close family members in Canberra.
> Guess I’ll have to wait till February and see what happens.


oh sad to hear that ...hope you can apply to some other state...


----------



## Fifteen57 (Aug 9, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Well, I just received my outcome today, it?s rejected, as I expected, cuz I applied on a closed occupation without a job offer or any close family members in Canberra.
> Guess I?ll have to wait till February and see what happens.


Sad to hear and best of luck for future endeavours.


----------



## Chowdhury (Aug 10, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Well, I just received my outcome today, it’s rejected, as I expected, cuz I applied on a closed occupation without a job offer or any close family members in Canberra.
> Guess I’ll have to wait till February and see what happens.


It is a setback but it's not the end of the road. I hope you have applied to NSW Stream2. Tasmania is also open for your profession if you want to apply. All the best my friend.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

Sorry to hear that bro, i suggest you apply to SA or NT if eligible if occupation is available. 
It's sad news to hear about your rejection.



bishoyerian said:


> Well, I just received my outcome today, it’s rejected, as I expected, cuz I applied on a closed occupation without a job offer or any close family members in Canberra.
> Guess I’ll have to wait till February and see what happens.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

Man, why you are complicating things. if you think you were not eligible, maybe you shouldn't have applied. just a friendly advice, be always sure when you apply. you are making your case more weak based on assumptions and predictions. my suggestion is that accept 189 , don't think what DIBP will consider or not, as you have Australian experience and you claimed, there is no harm in that. why you want to travel in so many boats when you already got ticket to travel? just think about it and decide urself.
just lodge application for 189 and forget about scenarios 2,3,4,5. honestly, this won't get you anywhere.



parth1310 said:


> The reason am avoiding claiming experience points is because except 1 year, all of my other Overseas and Australian experiences are PhD/post-doctoral research fellowships. And Iv'e come across a few posts on this forum as well as elsewhere that DIBP wont consider such fellowships as experience. So, till I am just keeping my 189 visa lodgement on hold till am absolutely sure about this.
> 
> And looking for other options in the meantime.


----------



## chinmaice (Aug 23, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Hi guys I just created what'sapp group. If u like to be added pm me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi..i donot know how to get added to your group, could you please send me your number through PM.


----------



## chinmaice (Aug 23, 2017)

please check your PM.


----------



## chinmaice (Aug 23, 2017)

chinmaice said:


> hi..i donot know how to get added to your group, could you please send me your number through pm.





austimmiacnt said:


> hi guys i just created what'sapp group. If u like to be added pm me
> 
> 
> sent from my ipad using tapatalk


please check your pm.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2017)

ok sent you pm. will add you. no worries.


chinmaice said:


> Hi..i donot know how to get added to your group, could you please send me your number through PM.


----------



## doubtfire (Jul 22, 2017)

Still waiting for a CO, want to join your group too. Can I get a pm too?



Austimmiacnt said:


> ok sent you pm. will add you. no worries.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

I think you already joined the group using weblink. Let me know if you haven't. Inbox me further if any issues.


doubtfire said:


> Still waiting for a CO, want to join your group too. Can I get a pm too?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

Anyone who applied to ACT for state sponsorship or waiting for decision , can send me PM and I can add you to the whatsapp group. When you message me , please make sure to reveal when you applied to ACT. 
This group is useful for people who applied to Canberra for state nomination. Let me know. Thanks .


----------



## doubtfire (Jul 22, 2017)

Sorry for the trouble but I just downloaded whatsapp and haven't joined yet, and it seems I don't have access to sending private message at this forum.



Austimmiacnt said:


> I think you already joined the group using weblink. Let me know if you haven't. Inbox me further if any issues.


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi guys, I've been a silent observer of this thread and forum in general for the last few weeks. Its interesting to see and hear from people in a similar situation as yourself. 
But for the last few days I've not seen much update and all the conversation seems to taken to a different platform.(whatssapp mainly). I would kindly request to keep this thread active and alive and any conversation/query/update be also posted here. It sure helps a lot of people. Thanks
As for me here is my timeline:
ACT: applied 10 July
Payment Confirmation mail: 12th July
CO Allocated: 8th Aug
Offshore


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2017)

we are using all platforms for communication. whatsapp group is for people who need specific info as some people don't share all case details publicly due to privacy and security reasons. i am very active on expat forum despite handling multiple whatsappgroups. you can inbox me as well if you want to join the group. we are all here to help each other and expatforums helps us to connect to all people.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2017)

the main reason forum is so quiet bcos nobody got nomination yet.
so we are all in waiting stage.



Oldsoul said:


> Hi guys, I've been a silent observer of this thread and forum in general for the last few weeks. Its interesting to see and hear from people in a similar situation as yourself.
> But for the last few days I've not seen much update and all the conversation seems to taken to a different platform.(whatssapp mainly). I would kindly request to keep this thread active and alive and any conversation/query/update be also posted here. It sure helps a lot of people. Thanks
> As for me here is my timeline:
> ACT: applied 10 July
> ...


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> . we are all here to help each other and expatforums helps us to connect to all people.


Ya absolutely! I can see that its really helpful too. And great to see everyone putting in their bit.  
Just wanted to make sure all conversations hasn't been taken offline and not missing out on anything, thats all. 
All the best to everyone awaiting their ACT nominations. Has anyone received one yet? 
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2017)

among 40 people in my whatsapp group didn't receive nomination yet.i can confidently confirm that. only one person received nomination so far.




Oldsoul said:


> Ya absolutely! I can see that its really helpful too. And great to see everyone putting in their bit.
> Just wanted to make sure all conversations hasn't been taken offline and not missing out on anything, thats all.
> All the best to everyone awaiting their ACT nominations. Has anyone received one yet?
> Thanks


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Yes, this place will light up the moment people start getting their invitations. Just be patient like everyone else here.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Updated processing date for Onshore applicants: 8 Aug.

Hope to see some movement for overseas applicants as well.


----------



## Chowdhury (Aug 10, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> Updated processing date for Onshore applicants: 8 Aug.
> 
> Hope to see some movement for overseas applicants as well.


I have a feeling they're going to deal with the onshore applicants first and then get down to offshore. I may be wrong.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Chowdhury said:


> I have a feeling they're going to deal with the onshore applicants first and then get down to offshore. I may be wrong.


I think so too. Either way, overseas applicants will be seeing invitations soon.


----------



## Chowdhury (Aug 10, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> I think so too. Either way, overseas applicants will be seeing invitations soon.


Fingers crossed!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi all, its nice to see some movement with grants coming in. 
However I came across these stats. Wonder where it leaves us guys applying to ACT. 

State Nomination( source: migration expert ACACIA) 

State nomination numbers for July 2017 are available. Insights from these are as follows:
ACT: small number of 190 nominations approved.
NSW: large number of 489 nominations approved, but only a small number of 190 nominations. NSW has not yet released its state migration program, so we expect 190 nominations increase in number after this
Northern Territory: nominations for both 190 and 489 visas being issued. Still to update their state migration plan
Queensland: very large number of 190 and 489 nominations being issued
South Australia: large number of 489 nominations being issued compared to 190. Last year, there were about 50% more 190 nominations were issued as compared to 489, so suggests a change in policy by SA
Tasmania: large number of nominations. More 489 than 190 but that is consistent with last year
Victoria: very large number of 190 nominations issued - no 489 nominations.
Western Australia: zero state nominations issued - consistent with WA tightening their program after the recent state election

Table for july 2017 
Visa subclass	190	489
ACT 14	0
NSW 9	63
NT 19	14
Qld 96	26
SA 66	314
Tas. 30	58
Vic. 185	0
WA 0	0
Total 419	475


----------



## akifiqbal (Sep 3, 2017)

hi ,

I have applied on 8th Aug for the state nomination, I am awaiting reply. Usually how much time it takes. my total score is 55 without 5 state nomination. with State nomination it will be 60 points. 

I dont know the exact process. can anyone tell me how it works.

thanks in advance


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

akifiqbal said:


> hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Offshore- 4-5 months. Currently processing applications lodged on 10 July

Onshore- 2 months. Currently processing applications lodged on 8 Aug


----------



## alukojoshfx (Sep 6, 2017)

*Update on ACT190*

I have read this thread from page 1 to the end and I feel its right time for me contribute

Application submitted July 29
Payment confirmation received August 2
Case officer assigned August 29
Case officer Requested for more Information September 1st
Requested Information submitted and CO satisfied September 4th
Contacted Co for update on Application September 6th.

That is my time line up there!

The CO responded that my file has been passed to the Delegate since 4th of September awaiting sign off.

Really dont understand what the sign off means in terms of positive or negative response? any idea?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## alukojoshfx (Sep 6, 2017)

alukojoshfx said:


> I have read this thread from page 1 to the end and I feel its right time for me contribute
> 
> Application submitted July 29
> Payment confirmation received August 2
> ...


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

alukojoshfx said:


> alukojoshfx said:
> 
> 
> > I have read this thread from page 1 to the end and I feel its right time for me contribute
> ...


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Really dont understand what the sign off means in terms of positive or negative response? any idea?

Not sure. But from the sound of it, seems like the final stage of your application. Just need the final sign off or stamp on their decision. Probably will be sent off to DIBP by the state. May be I'm totally wrong. Just an calculated guess. 
BTW, im guessing you are Onshore right?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> Really dont understand what the sign off means in terms of positive or negative response? any idea?
> 
> Not sure. But from the sound of it, seems like the final stage of your application. Just need the final sign off or stamp on their decision. Probably will be sent off to DIBP by the state. May be I'm totally wrong. Just an calculated guess.
> BTW, im guessing you are Onshore right?




Yes, seems about right. Maybe its in the final stages of getting an official approval after positive assessment by the COs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> Yes, seems about right. Maybe its in the final stages of getting an official approval after positive assessment by the COs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Parth,

Wanted to ask you since your located in ACT.

Can i apply for ACT as my profession is open there?
Currently I have applied for NT and waiting their response.
My agent says you cannot apply for 2 states at a time through state sponsorship.

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## Fifteen57 (Aug 9, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> parth1310 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, seems about right. Maybe its in the final stages of getting an official approval after positive assessment by the COs.
> ...


You can apply to many states as u wish. But if you are offshore u can only apply to ACT if u have close ties to ACT.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

chubs3 said:


> Hey Parth,
> 
> Wanted to ask you since your located in ACT.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately ACT Nominations are closed for overseas applicants at the moment. You can apply however, if you have close ties with ACT; either a family member residing here, or a job offer, or if you have a PhD from an ACT University.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> Unfortunately ACT Nominations are closed for overseas applicants at the moment. You can apply however, if you have close ties with ACT; either a family member residing here, or a job offer, or if you have a PhD from an ACT University.


Thanks,
Parth


----------



## rafaella (May 19, 2016)

chubs3 said:


> Hey Parth,
> 
> Wanted to ask you since your located in ACT.
> 
> ...


Your agent is right. You risk having your application to NT being refused, if you apply to any other state. You need to wait for the outcome of your NT application before applying to another. These minor states are very picky, you are showing them why you chose them in your application, but then you go and apply to another state, this will be seen negatively by them. NT especially wants someone who can show them strong commitment for the longterm. They refused my application even though I fulfilled all criteria - their reasoning was because I had a family member living in another state. I assured them that I would stay the full 2 years for the 489 visa that they ask for, but they told me they want someone more longterm, not just 2 years. Lets face is, NT is a state no one wants to go to. And they know it.

So I would advice you to not jeopardise your application. Have patience.


----------



## Chowdhury (Aug 10, 2017)

rafaella said:


> Your agent is right. You risk having your application to NT being refused, if you apply to any other state. You need to wait for the outcome of your NT application before applying to another. These minor states are very picky, you are showing them why you chose them in your application, but then you go and apply to another state, this will be seen negatively by them. NT especially wants someone who can show them strong commitment for the longterm. They refused my application even though I fulfilled all criteria - their reasoning was because I had a family member living in another state. I assured them that I would stay the full 2 years for the 489 visa that they ask for, but they told me they want someone more longterm, not just 2 years. Lets face is, NT is a state no one wants to go to. And they know it.
> 
> So I would advice you to not jeopardise your application. Have patience.


I have heard that the average turnaround time for NT applications is six months to a year, and that's why I decide to try NT as the last option. Did it take that long for you?


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

rafaella said:


> Your agent is right. You risk having your application to NT being refused, if you apply to any other state. You need to wait for the outcome of your NT application before applying to another. These minor states are very picky, you are showing them why you chose them in your application, but then you go and apply to another state, this will be seen negatively by them. NT especially wants someone who can show them strong commitment for the longterm. They refused my application even though I fulfilled all criteria - their reasoning was because I had a family member living in another state. I assured them that I would stay the full 2 years for the 489 visa that they ask for, but they told me they want someone more longterm, not just 2 years. Lets face is, NT is a state no one wants to go to. And they know it.
> 
> So I would advice you to not jeopardise your application. Have patience.


Thanks Rafella.
Will wait for the outcome.

So did you get your visa and for which state.

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## sahil1984 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi folks,

Wanted to check if anyone overseas candidate has submitted application for 190 for Canberra? and whats the status.

thanks
Sahil


----------



## shsinsin (Jul 20, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> ok sent you pm. will add you. no worries.


Hi forum admin, I am not sure how to get added myself to the whatsapp group that you have created. Could you please share with me your number through PM.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shsinsin said:


> Hi forum admin, I am not sure how to get added myself to the whatsapp group that you have created. Could you please share with me your number through PM.


As far as I know, the Forum or the admin is not involved in The whatsapp group 
They are created by individual members catering to their country , profession or application class

Cheers


----------



## K Haider (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi guys,

Nice to see such an active forum on ACT SS  

Here is my timeline:

Applied for ACT SS (offshore) : 24th July 17
Payment confirmation: same day
Total points: 55
Industrial Engineer (2335)
CO allocated: not yet


----------



## alukojoshfx (Sep 6, 2017)

*Update on ACT sponsorship*



Oldsoul said:


> Really dont understand what the sign off means in terms of positive or negative response? any idea?
> 
> Not sure. But from the sound of it, seems like the final stage of your application. Just need the final sign off or stamp on their decision. Probably will be sent off to DIBP by the state. May be I'm totally wrong. Just an calculated guess.
> BTW, im guessing you are Onshore right?



Yeah Onshore


----------



## sahil1984 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi guys i am in the same boat like most of you in the forum. My payment was processed on 18 July for Canberra ACT 190 subclass visa. Since then no confirmation.

Till which date they have allocated a CO?

Has any one got invite?

And please add me to the whatsapp group

thanks
Sahil


----------



## sahil1984 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am in the same boat as most of you are. My payment was confirmed on July 18, and since then i have not heard from the ACT. No case officer yet.

Any idea up to which date the application lodged for Canberra has been assigned a case officer. I see some people in this forum have been assigned a CO. However the website says offshore applications lodged on July 10 are currently under process.

Also has any one in the group, who was assigned a CO, been granted invitation. What was the timeline.

Requesting the gropu admin/or whatsapp admin to also include me in the whatsapp group.

thanks 
Sahil


----------



## sahil1984 (Jul 9, 2017)

Sury said:


> Guys this forum is very useful, please take time to update your timelines... getting some encouragement thru this ?


We really need some updates from those who applied before us. That would be really encouraging.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Does anyone here have any idea about what to write in the statement that explains the reason you’re applying for another state after you’ve previously applied to another one?


----------



## sahil1984 (Jul 9, 2017)

Bisho whats the update on your application with ACT


----------



## sahil1984 (Jul 9, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Its not like that. Sometimes CO get allocated even without you knowing. CO will contact you if something is needed. else they may forward your case for grant as well.


Dear,

I don't think so. It is clearly written in the mail that the applicant will be intimated when CO is assigned. I have not come across any case when the ITA was allocated without CO assessing the case.


----------



## sahil1984 (Jul 9, 2017)

*add to whatsapp group*



Austimmiacnt said:


> Anyone who applied to ACT for state sponsorship or waiting for decision , can send me PM and I can add you to the whatsapp group. When you message me , please make sure to reveal when you applied to ACT.
> This group is useful for people who applied to Canberra for state nomination. Let me know. Thanks .


Dear Austimmiacnt,

I am unable to send you a PM. Can you please add me to Whatsapp group. 
thanks


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

sahil1984 said:


> Bisho whats the update on your application with ACT


it got rejected on the 31st of August, my occupation is closed


----------



## rafaella (May 19, 2016)

Chowdhury said:


> I have heard that the average turnaround time for NT applications is six months to a year, and that's why I decide to try NT as the last option. Did it take that long for you?


I applied September last year, got response 10-11 weeks later and that was the timeline mentioned on their website. I don't know what the timeline is now.

Good luck to you! I hope you have better luck with NT than I did.


----------



## abothomas (Sep 8, 2017)

kay84N said:


> alukojoshfx said:
> 
> 
> > I am offshore, I've emailed migration service, and she said exactly " my case has been referred to a delegate since 2nd of august, and waiting for his decision"
> ...


----------



## rafaella (May 19, 2016)

abothomas said:


> kay84N said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Bro,
> ...


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

I applied on the 10 of july as well! Got CO on the 9th or 10th of aug. Rest same.....Waiting!!


----------



## abothomas (Sep 8, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> I applied on the 10 of july as well! Got CO on the 9th or 10th of aug. Rest same.....Waiting!!


do you mean they are waiting for CO assigned or waiting for nomination ?!


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

abothomas said:


> Oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > I applied on the 10 of july as well! Got CO on the 9th or 10th of aug. Rest same.....Waiting!!
> ...


CO allocation mail received around the 9th or 10th of aug. Cant recall exact date. And been waiting for further communication since. Havent asked for any more docu or clarification yet. Have to be patient. No other choice really.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

They are saying the delays are due to high volume of applications they received in the past couple of months. 

ACT is a small territory with a very small fraction of nominations given as compared to other states. However, due to recent DIBP changes they saw a dramatic rise in applications. 

Maybe they are just overwhelmed by the extra applications at the moment, which they are not equipped to handle. 

Have some patience and give them some time to sort things out. Every application will be processed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umika (Aug 21, 2017)

abothomas said:


> kay84N said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Bro,
> ...


----------



## sahil1984 (Jul 9, 2017)

umika said:


> abothomas said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my application on 10th july and hasn't got CO so far，I sent an Email to ACT，they wrote back stating that there were more than 100 applicants ahead of me in the queue。Hope this would be usedful for you
> ...


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

sahil1984 said:


> umika said:
> 
> 
> > Umika that is not very encouraging. By this speed they will take at least two months to clear the files lodged in July.
> ...


----------



## sahil1984 (Jul 9, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> sahil1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Not discouraging either. You have a realistic number now. They will reach your application once this backlog is cleared.
> ...


----------



## sahil1984 (Jul 9, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> it got rejected on the 31st of August, my occupation is closed


Really sorry to hear that sir. All the best. My wishes are with you.

Best
Sahil


----------



## Chowdhury (Aug 10, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Does anyone here have any idea about what to write in the statement that explains the reason you’re applying for another state after you’ve previously applied to another one?


As far as I know, you don't need to mention in your statement that you had applied to another state. The statement needs only to say what you find appealing about the lifestyle in that state and why you want to move there. You don't need to explain about the other application.


----------



## visaguru (Aug 23, 2017)

can't send PM to austimmiacnt. im new member. how to send a msg to him?


----------



## kay84N (Aug 2, 2017)

I've received the nomination today! I am blessed and thankful that God have given such a wonderful news and gift!

Basically, I applied on 9.july but at night Australia time so technically I was under the 10.7 applicant.

Case officer assigned on 19.7
Today 11.9 at 8:30 am Dubai time I had received the golden email.

Good luck to all of you, I thought to share this news for those who isn't in the what's app group.


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

kay84N said:


> I've received the nomination today! I am blessed and thankful that God have given such a wonderful news and gift!
> 
> Basically, I applied on 9.july but at night Australia time so technically I was under the 10.7 applicant.
> 
> ...


Hey congrats! Good to hear. I applied on the 10th as well, but CO allocated only on the 10th of Aug. So goto wait it out a little longer in my case I guess


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

kay84N said:


> I've received the nomination today! I am blessed and thankful that God have given such a wonderful news and gift!
> 
> Basically, I applied on 9.july but at night Australia time so technically I was under the 10.7 applicant.
> 
> ...


A Big Congratulations. Keep in touch mate. See you soon in Canberra. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

kay84N said:


> I've received the nomination today! I am blessed and thankful that God have given such a wonderful news and gift!
> 
> Basically, I applied on 9.july but at night Australia time so technically I was under the 10.7 applicant.
> 
> ...




Big Congratulations for the golden e-mail , welcome the future 

Hope to catcha ya next july 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akifiqbal (Sep 3, 2017)

your PTE score is very good, is it better to go for IELTS or PTE ?


----------



## abothomas (Sep 8, 2017)

umika said:


> abothomas said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my application on 10th july and hasn't got CO so far，I sent an Email to ACT，they wrote back stating that there were more than 100 applicants ahead of me in the queue。Hope this would be usedful for you
> ...


----------



## Chowdhury (Aug 10, 2017)

rafaella said:


> I applied September last year, got response 10-11 weeks later and that was the timeline mentioned on their website. I don't know what the timeline is now.
> 
> Good luck to you! I hope you have better luck with NT than I did.


Thanks! I know that there's good news waiting for you too.


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

ACT application processing for Canberra residents has progressed from 8th to 14th Aug. 
Overseas applications still remains at 10th July. 
Some movement atleast


----------



## Vishal24 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello everyone

Today i give my lawyer all documents to apply for pr . 
just sharing my thoughts with you.
I am 29year old onshore applicant . 
Pte 70 each which is equalant to 7 ielts band .
Applying for marketing specialist. 
I have done mba in marketing from university of Western sydney . 
Which is close but because i am working in this occupation since 14 months and i got my skill assessment also done positive by vetassess . I have properly stayed here so my credit card shows last one year transictions of spendings on car fuel groceries and other stuff .

Points- 
Age-30
Pte-10
Australian masters-15
Australian studies-5 
State nominations-5 

Can anyone please suggest that i should any other document to support my case . 

I will really appreciate the help.
Thanks 
regards


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Vishal24 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Today i give my lawyer all documents to apply for pr .
> just sharing my thoughts with you.
> ...


For ACT Nomination you will need:

- Employment documents which you submitted for VETASSESS assessment- Employer letter, offer letter, payslip, tax summary, CV, etc.
- IELTS result
- VETASSESS outcome
- EOI Summary
- Commitment to Canberra statement (2 pages)
- Evidence of ACT residence- bank account/ credit card statements, rent receipts/bond lodgement/agreement, utility bills, etc.
- Passport
- Current VISA grant letter


For subsequent VISA application, refer:
1. Primary applicant: https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx
2. Partner: https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/documents-for-your-partner.aspx


----------



## umika (Aug 21, 2017)

umika said:


> abothomas said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my application on 10th july and hasn't got CO so far，I sent an Email to ACT，they wrote back stating that there were more than 100 applicants ahead of me in the queue。Hope this would be usedful for you
> ...


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi guys,

For ppl who have applied for SS 190 in ACT, how hard was it for you to establish that there are about 5-8 relevant job listings for architectural draftsperson in Canberra.

What was the process for that? And if you have already moved could you pls tell me how is the job market over there.

My hubby is an architect with 8 years exp and got a negative assessment from AACA.

we are little apprehensive about applying for architectural draftsperson to VETASSES. Want to make sure that is it worth trying for state sponsorship and if there are enough jobs in market there.

Thanks in advance


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

pwagle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> For ppl who have applied for SS 190 in ACT, how hard was it for you to establish that there are about 5-8 relevant job listings for architectural draftsperson in Canberra.
> 
> ...


I suggest you do a little bit of your own job search in the ACT. There are several job sites: SEEK, Jobactive, Indeed, Careerone, Mycareer, jobhero, jobsearch, etc. Also, contact some of the recruitment agencies located in ACT. Finding any casual job is easy once you arrive, but getting a permanent job relevant to your occupation will require more than just random google searches.


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> pwagle said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thanks a lot for your suggestion but do recruitment agencies help if we don't have a PR


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

pwagle said:


> Thanks a lot for your suggestion but do recruitment agencies help if we don't have a PR


I dont see a reason why they wont. In case they dont; atleast you can loop up their websites for some more job listings.


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> pwagle said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot for your suggestion but do recruitment agencies help if we don't have a PR
> ...


Thanks a lot for your help will try that way


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

pwagle said:


> parth1310 said:
> 
> 
> > pwagle said:
> ...


----------



## rumzu87 (Jan 17, 2016)

Dear

What are the chances in next draw on 20.09.2017
Could you please kindly reply back ?

My details:
EOI date: 07/09/2017
Visa - 189
Points: 60
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


My details:
EOI date: 11/09/2017
Visa - 190
Points: 65
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

This thread is for people applying for ACT state sponsored Visa 190. If you are applying under 189. Please find the right thread in the forum to answer you query. 
190 visa doesnt have an invitation system or a occupation ceiling.


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

rumzu87 said:


> Dear
> 
> What are the chances in next draw on 20.09.2017
> Could you please kindly reply back ?
> ...


Sorry missed your last line about 190. Cant say about other states. But you can only apply to ACT if you are in ACT if you are applying post 23rd Aug. And If you are offshore, you will have to apply to other states which support your occupation.







all the best


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

pwagle said:


> pwagle said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot for your help will try that way[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> pwagle said:
> 
> 
> > pwagle said:
> ...


----------



## abothomas (Sep 8, 2017)

anyone still no case officer assigned ?!!! i lodged the application on 10th of july and payment confirmation on 13th ...It has been now more than two months and no reply 
and how can i join the whats app group ?


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

abothomas said:


> anyone still no case officer assigned ?!!! i lodged the application on 10th of july and payment confirmation on 13th ...It has been now more than two months and no reply
> and how can i join the whats app group ?


Yeah. 

Sent from my Samsung Mobile


----------



## enke77 (Aug 18, 2017)

abothomas said:


> anyone still no case officer assigned ?!!! i lodged the application on 10th of july and payment confirmation on 13th ...It has been now more than two months and no reply
> and how can i join the whats app group ?




Someone summited at about 5pm (Australia time) on 10th July got the co last Thursday.what about you?


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

There is anyone here applying from Canberra? 

How can I join the WhatsApp group?

Thanks


----------



## Radhika84 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi guys i m new to this group. I applied on 22 august ...has anyone got invite till date for overseas..how to get added in watsapp group..


----------



## Radhika84 (Sep 19, 2017)

Moreover is there anyone from anzco 24311 electronics engineer..i have total 60 points without state sponship..any idea about this profile cut off trends .


----------



## Radhika84 (Sep 19, 2017)

kay84N said:


> I've received the nomination today! I am blessed and thankful that God have given such a wonderful news and gift!
> 
> Basically, I applied on 9.july but at night Australia time so technically I was under the 10.7 applicant.
> 
> ...




Congrats good to know ita has started.


----------



## Vishal24 (Feb 26, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> Hi guys I just created what'sapp group. If u like to be added pm me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

Sorry I am new... how can I send you my phone?


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Any news/update lovely people?


----------



## doubtfire (Jul 22, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> Any news/update lovely people?


Seems to have been another quiet week for offshore.


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

doubtfire said:


> Oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Any news/update lovely people?
> ...


----------



## alukojoshfx (Sep 6, 2017)

*Update on ACT190*

The last email I got 3 weeks ago was awaiting delegate sign off which will take 3 to 4 weeks because he is currently signing application forwarded to him on August 4 and mine was forwarded to him Sept 4. 

I called them again today after more than 3 weeks, I was told he is currently signing application forwarded to him on 7th of august that I might have to wait 4 weeks more.

I hope this will help people waiting knowing that the DELEGATE is still on 7th of August application.

In case you are wondering who the delegate is? I asked them on phone and I was told he is the one that sign off the document after the case officer has given a positive approval. So he is the final stage to determine our faith. The lady said if he says no then they will have to establish a discussion. 

So guys the waiting is getting longer and we need all the patient in the world because these guys seems to be very busy!!!

Good luck


----------



## enke77 (Aug 18, 2017)

alukojoshfx said:


> The last email I got 3 weeks ago was awaiting delegate sign off which will take 3 to 4 weeks because he is currently signing application forwarded to him on August 4 and mine was forwarded to him Sept 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's very useful info,thx


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

alukojoshfx said:


> The last email I got 3 weeks ago was awaiting delegate sign off which will take 3 to 4 weeks because he is currently signing application forwarded to him on August 4 and mine was forwarded to him Sept 4.
> 
> I called them again today after more than 3 weeks, I was told he is currently signing application forwarded to him on 7th of august that I might have to wait 4 weeks more.
> 
> ...


Bro....When you got CO allocated???

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

alukojoshfx said:


> The last email I got 3 weeks ago was awaiting delegate sign off which will take 3 to 4 weeks because he is currently signing application forwarded to him on August 4 and mine was forwarded to him Sept 4.
> 
> I called them again today after more than 3 weeks, I was told he is currently signing application forwarded to him on 7th of august that I might have to wait 4 weeks more.
> 
> ...


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## enke77 (Aug 18, 2017)

alukojoshfx said:


> I have read this thread from page 1 to the end and I feel its right time for me contribute
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,I see you got the email from your co for more documents, could you please share your co's name and what he or she said in the email? Maybe I have the same situation 


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## visaguru (Aug 23, 2017)

I can't join also this group also. how do i contact austimmi ?



Shia123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> There is anyone here applying from Canberra?
> 
> ...


----------



## Chowdhury (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi guys. Anyone has any news? getting jittery here with all the inactivity on the ACT front.


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Chowdhury said:


> Hi guys. Anyone has any news? getting jittery here with all the inactivity on the ACT front.


Nothing yet! But no news is good news. Im sure they are inundated with applications this year. If you see the processing timeline on the canberra website, it still says processing offshore applications lodged on the 10th of july. So its gonna take awhile i guess. Have patience.


----------



## rafaella (May 19, 2016)

I contacted them to ask when I may hear from them as I still haven't got a CO assigned. They said they are now processing applications that had payments processed on 13th July. As I applied on 11th July with payment processed on 14th July, they will process my application soon, within next few weeks.

I have a feeling my application has been processed just been piled up on the delegate's desk, I'm sure....

I guess I will find out the results by end of this year.... another long wait....


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

rafaella said:


> I contacted them to ask when I may hear from them as I still haven't got a CO assigned. They said they are now processing applications that had payments processed on 13th July. As I applied on 11th July with payment processed on 14th July, they will process my application soon, within next few weeks.
> 
> I have a feeling my application has been processed just been piled up on the delegate's desk, I'm sure....
> 
> I guess I will find out the results by end of this year.... another long wait....


My payment confirmation mail was effective 12th july. ( application submitted on the 10th). If they are processing applications with payments received on the 13th, then hopefully my application is processed. 
Probably will hear something (good or bad) soon. 
Does anyone know if they inform you when sponsorship is not granted as well? Or will the eoi just stay in the system till it expires after 2 years? Thanks


----------



## Fifteen57 (Aug 9, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> rafaella said:
> 
> 
> > I contacted them to ask when I may hear from them as I still haven't got a CO assigned. They said they are now processing applications that had payments processed on 13th July. As I applied on 11th July with payment processed on 14th July, they will process my application soon, within next few weeks.
> ...


Yes, they will inform you in either case approval or rejection via email.


----------



## Chowdhury (Aug 10, 2017)

rafaella said:


> I contacted them to ask when I may hear from them as I still haven't got a CO assigned. They said they are now processing applications that had payments processed on 13th July. As I applied on 11th July with payment processed on 14th July, they will process my application soon, within next few weeks.
> 
> I have a feeling my application has been processed just been piled up on the delegate's desk, I'm sure....
> 
> I guess I will find out the results by end of this year.... another long wait....


Thanks for your update. In that case, I have a terribly long wait. I applied on July 17 but my payment was only processed on July 21.


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Fifteen57 said:


> Yes, they will inform you in either case approval or rejection via email.


Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## rafaella (May 19, 2016)

Chowdhury said:


> Thanks for your update. In that case, I have a terribly long wait. I applied on July 17 but my payment was only processed on July 21.


well its not going to be more than 4 or 5 months wait in total. Its nearly 3 months wait for you now, so not more than 2 more months left. I know it feels very long.....


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Dear Faraz, your agent has given misleading information. you don't need to show any funds at the time of applying for state nomination. but as i assume you are overseas candidate, you are not eligible to apply for nomination as they closed the applications for overseas in August this year. Once they reopen then you can apply.
inbox me if you need any further help.



Faraz365 said:


> Hello All,
> I already applied for 189 with 65 points and 190 nsw with 70 points for management accountant occupation 2211. I know for 189 with 65 points its impossible to get the invite. I am thinking to apply for canberra but my immigration agent told me that they will ask us to show for funds. I just want to know whether it is correct and if yes, please let me know how much i have to show for myself and wife. Processing time as well?
> Appreciated..


----------



## enke77 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hello everybody, I'm an offshore candidate and got co allocation in 27th sep. is there any onshore candidate can share your timelines? Especially someone who have got nomination? Because between 17 aug and 14 sep we have no member got co allocation. So more timelines can help us predict the delegate process. Thanks a lot. Btw an offshore candidate got nomination today,and his co allocated in 17th aug.


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## 79deepak (Aug 31, 2017)

*deep*

Could you please tell me about your code and Date of filing application. I have also applied as an Offshore candidate. I submitted on Aug 2nd.


----------



## doubtfire (Jul 22, 2017)

79deepak said:


> Could you please tell me about your code and Date of filing application. I have also applied as an Offshore candidate. I submitted on Aug 2nd.


I applied in August too. It seems they are still processing overseas applications submitted on July 10-11. It will be no time soon for us


----------



## dogravarun (Jul 18, 2017)

Can you also add me to the Whats app Group?
EOI Lodged: 18th July
ACT State nomination Application: 20th July
Payment Confirmation: 25th July
CO Allocation: Not yet
Application Lodged: Offshore

How can I send you a private message?


----------



## sting.x (Oct 3, 2017)

Did anyone get any updates? I applied on 13th October and the ACT website said current processing time for Canberra residents is two months. They are currently processing applications lodged on 17th August.


----------



## sting.x (Oct 3, 2017)

A stupid question: I just find I missed some documents for the ACT nomination application, which I submitted and paid yesterday. Are there any ways I can submit the documents? As the guideline says, the CO will assess the result based solely on the documents submitted in the application. I think I might fail due to that.


----------



## akifiqbal (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi, can any one tell me what is mean by payment confirmation date. I have submitted my application thru agent and he sent me one screen shot on which shows that application submitted date is 9th aug 2017, application status is lodge and status date is 11th aug 2017. 

I feel I am lost as my agent dosen't have much info and so if any one can help me on this info.

secondly how can I send any message to someone personally, I mean inbox? Thanks


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

Try mailing migrationservices with the documents you missed. In case, they don't accept, you might have to withdraw your current application and file a new one. Onshore is moving pretty quickly


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

akifiqbal said:


> Hi, can any one tell me what is mean by payment confirmation date. I have submitted my application thru agent and he sent me one screen shot on which shows that application submitted date is 9th aug 2017, application status is lodge and status date is 11th aug 2017.
> 
> I feel I am lost as my agent dosen't have much info and so if any one can help me on this info.
> 
> secondly how can I send any message to someone personally, I mean inbox? Thanks


It takes a couple of days for the payment to go through, your lodgement date is 11th of August. After posting 5 msg's on the forum, you can access PM facilities.


----------



## alukojoshfx (Sep 6, 2017)

*Approved*



alukojoshfx said:


> I have read this thread from page 1 to the end and I feel its right time for me contribute
> 
> Application submitted July 29
> Payment confirmation received August 2
> ...




Application submitted July 29
Payment confirmation received August 2
Case officer assigned August 29
Case officer Requested for more Information September 1st
Requested Information submitted and CO satisfied September 4th
Contacted Co for update on Application September 6th.
State approval Recieved October 16


----------



## akifiqbal (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## akifiqbal (Sep 3, 2017)

The website showing that they are processing application lodge on 10th July for overseas applicants, does that mean any thing on 10th July or onward? 

I don't see the date changing for last 3 or 4 weeks as it's still 10th July. 

My application lodge date is 11th Aug 2017, is anyone assigned CO for 11th Aug or onward, please advise. Thanks


----------



## jayesh0259 (Jan 18, 2017)

alukojoshfx said:


> Application submitted July 29
> Payment confirmation received August 2
> Case officer assigned August 29
> Case officer Requested for more Information September 1st
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## jayesh0259 (Jan 18, 2017)

rafaella said:


> well its not going to be more than 4 or 5 months wait in total. Its nearly 3 months wait for you now, so not more than 2 more months left. I know it feels very long.....


yeah true!! i applied on 11th July and received pymnt confirmation on 14th.... but no CO assigned yet!!


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

make five posts and then you can send PM me. will add you. thanks



dogravarun said:


> Can you also add me to the Whats app Group?
> EOI Lodged: 18th July
> ACT State nomination Application: 20th July
> Payment Confirmation: 25th July
> ...


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

Congrats to those who received invitation !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

send me PM for updates.


sting.x said:


> Did anyone get any updates? I applied on 13th October and the ACT website said current processing time for Canberra residents is two months. They are currently processing applications lodged on 17th August.


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

well, you can try mailing them. usually they do not accept any new docs after submitting app. but you have nothing to lose by mailing them.



sting.x said:


> A stupid question: I just find I missed some documents for the ACT nomination application, which I submitted and paid yesterday. Are there any ways I can submit the documents? As the guideline says, the CO will assess the result based solely on the documents submitted in the application. I think I might fail due to that.


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

you can PM me for details.



akifiqbal said:


> The website showing that they are processing application lodge on 10th July for overseas applicants, does that mean any thing on 10th July or onward?
> 
> I don't see the date changing for last 3 or 4 weeks as it's still 10th July.
> 
> My application lodge date is 11th Aug 2017, is anyone assigned CO for 11th Aug or onward, please advise. Thanks


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

jayesh0259 said:


> rafaella said:
> 
> 
> > well its not going to be more than 4 or 5 months wait in total. Its nearly 3 months wait for you now, so not more than 2 more months left. I know it feels very long.....
> ...


A few guys with your exact timeline have been allocated a CO on the 12th.


----------



## akifiqbal (Sep 3, 2017)

Ind2ozdream said:


> A few guys with your exact timeline have been allocated a CO on the 12th.


so it means the one who applied on 10 Aug or onward would definatley have to wait for another 2-3 months..


----------



## jayesh0259 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ind2ozdream said:


> A few guys with your exact timeline have been allocated a CO on the 12th.


12th of October??


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

Good to hear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelz (Aug 15, 2017)

Hope u all get yr ITA soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogravarun (Jul 18, 2017)

Congrats to all who have got the invite. I am not sure why the offshore application processing date is not moving at all? Does anyone have any visibility/explanation provided by Canberra Office?


----------



## dogravarun (Jul 18, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> make five posts and then you can send PM me. will add you. thanks


Thanks, Austimmiacnt. Sure I will send you the PM once I have the access.


----------



## dogravarun (Jul 18, 2017)

alukojoshfx said:


> Application submitted July 29
> Payment confirmation received August 2
> Case officer assigned August 29
> Case officer Requested for more Information September 1st
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## dogravarun (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Guys, I have a question regarding my travel to Sydney while I am awaiting the invite from Canberra.
I have a valid tourist visa to visit my family in Sydney. Do I need to inform/do anything if I am travelling to Australia while my application is waiting to be processed?

And also can I apply for the Subclass 190 once I get the invite from ACT?

Any thoughts or feedback will be appreciated?

Thanks


----------



## m2017 (Sep 25, 2017)

dogravarun said:


> Hi Guys, I have a question regarding my travel to Sydney while I am awaiting the invite from Canberra.
> I have a valid tourist visa to visit my family in Sydney. Do I need to inform/do anything if I am travelling to Australia while my application is waiting to be processed?
> 
> And also can I apply for the Subclass 190 once I get the invite from ACT?
> ...


I think you don't need to inform them and obviously you applied from overseas and It is not their concerns. when you are in Australia and lodge a new visa (the payment is done) you will be granted a bridging visa and you can stay further unless the "no further stay" condition applies to your visa. check your visa for the condition.


----------



## m2017 (Sep 25, 2017)

Just keep in mind, your commitment to live in Canberra for the first two years starts once you are granted 190 visa. Before then you are OK wherever you are. Also you can apply for 190 visa once you are invited by the state regardless of your location.


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

dogravarun said:


> Hi Guys, I have a question regarding my travel to Sydney while I am awaiting the invite from Canberra.
> I have a valid tourist visa to visit my family in Sydney. Do I need to inform/do anything if I am travelling to Australia while my application is waiting to be processed?
> 
> And also can I apply for the Subclass 190 once I get the invite from ACT?
> ...



I don't see a reason why you can't travel. Also, I don't think you need to inform them.
If your question was that can you apply for the 190 visa while you are there on a visitor visa, I'm sure you can but you will need the pcc and the medicals.


----------



## dogravarun (Jul 18, 2017)

Yeah I have already arranged PCC and Medicals. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

yes you have to mention everything and can't hide any travel movements to Australia and even other countries later on when you fill form80.



dogravarun said:


> Hi Guys, I have a question regarding my travel to Sydney while I am awaiting the invite from Canberra.
> I have a valid tourist visa to visit my family in Sydney. Do I need to inform/do anything if I am travelling to Australia while my application is waiting to be processed?
> 
> And also can I apply for the Subclass 190 once I get the invite from ACT?
> ...


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

all visit visa have 'no further stay' condition by default except in extreme circumstances and exceptional cases where they don't put that condition, extremely rare also to get visit visa without 'no further stay' condition.

No, he can't get bridging visa on visit visa, please clear your misunderstanding as all people who applied for ACT nomination can become onshore using that method. use common logic, why would they grant bridging visa when a person is on visit/tourist visa? there is no such rule and it doesn't make any sense also.



m2017 said:


> I think you don't need to inform them and obviously you applied from overseas and It is not their concerns. when you are in Australia and lodge a new visa (the payment is done) you will be granted a bridging visa and you can stay further unless the "no further stay" condition applies to your visa. check your visa for the condition.


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

1000%



akifiqbal said:


> so it means the one who applied on 10 aug or onward would definatley have to wait for another 2-3 months..


----------



## Thangaraj1985 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi guys,,This is my first post in this forum .applied ACT SS ON 17 OCT and 19 th payment conformed. im a Chef 351311.onshsore
The company is closed where i worked 7 years before .I just have offer letter and reliving letter. Moreover all my wages paid through cash. Is that both letters sufficient to prove ,or they ask more. If they ask more whatshould i do? Appreciate your help. Thank in advance.


----------



## dogravarun (Jul 18, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> yes you have to mention everything and can't hide any travel movements to Australia and even other countries later on when you fill form80.


I do not have no further stay condition on my Tourist Visa. 
I am not going to hide any information. I just wanted to know if someone had similar experience and knows the process. 

Anyways with the delay it seems I might have to go back and then apply from my home country. 

Cheers


----------



## 79deepak (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi just looked at ACT website it said processing July 12 application for overseas candidates. I just want to check there were some those who submitted the application on July 10th got final result on their application ...or there are still some waiting for CO allocation


----------



## akifiqbal (Sep 3, 2017)

the dates are moving so slowly, i applied on 11th Aug so as per date changing i won't expecting any reply before Jan or Feb 2018.. I hope it will be quick and within this year. 

Anyone have got invite recently for offshore applied in Aug 2017?


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

even if you no further stay condition on your visa, you still can't get bridging visa on a tourist visa, this is a true fact. when tourist visa is issued, it is issued with a condition that visa will be used to gain entry to australia for visit purposes and not any other activities or applying for different category. you must make a exit and apply from home country. even if you apply within australia on tourist visa, you will still be counted as offshore and not 'onshore'. 

so whether you stay in australia or apply from home country, you will still be counted as 'offshore' candidate.




dogravarun said:


> I do not have no further stay condition on my Tourist Visa.
> I am not going to hide any information. I just wanted to know if someone had similar experience and knows the process.
> 
> Anyways with the delay it seems I might have to go back and then apply from my home country.
> ...


----------



## doubtfire (Jul 22, 2017)

ACT deals with applications strictly in time order. August offshore applicants are still far from being processed



akifiqbal said:


> the dates are moving so slowly, i applied on 11th Aug so as per date changing i won't expecting any reply before Jan or Feb 2018.. I hope it will be quick and within this year.
> 
> Anyone have got invite recently for offshore applied in Aug 2017?


----------



## DurbanAT (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi everyone. I joined this thread , Thx for all valuable info. I am currently awaiting feedback on vetassess. My occupation is closed however I noticed the close ties clause. If I don't have a job offer but fulfill the 5 job adverts/opportunities, will that be sufficient?


----------



## doubtfire (Jul 22, 2017)

I don't think so. They have a strict definition of "close ties", and mere job oppotunities don't count.



DurbanAT said:


> Hi everyone. I joined this thread , Thx for all valuable info. I am currently awaiting feedback on vetassess. My occupation is closed however I noticed the close ties clause. If I don't have a job offer but fulfill the 5 job adverts/opportunities, will that be sufficient?


----------



## leoaditya (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I am an accountant with 70 points and I have been awaiting my invitation on 189. My 485 will be over soon therefore, as a back up I am planning to move to ACT, study for an year and work as an accountant/ auditor. I have few doubts as below:

- Given the fact that accountant/ auditor is closed occupation, is there a good possibility that I will still 
get an invitation post completion of work/study?
- If the rules change next year, would that any implication on me?
- Because I will be on student visa during the whole time, therefore, if my visa expires before I get an invitation, would I have to move to a different visa or go offshore? In case of different visa, what could be my options?

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Sury (Aug 8, 2017)

Current processing time for offshore changed to July13


----------



## akifiqbal (Sep 3, 2017)

moving very slow , it was 12th July and now moved to 13th July , will take lot of time to reach Aug i believed.


----------



## mrproblems (Nov 11, 2016)

if you submitted on july 10th does that mean your submission will have had a case officer and been approved or rejected before they move on to the next day july 11th/july 12th whatever?


----------



## xalmanzia (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi Guys

Did someone applied ACT onshore state nomination?
What sort of the residency evidence will be required. Can I only attach bank statement?
Or it is not enough.
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

I applied ACT onshore. 

I think bank statements are ok. However, I added the copy of the tenancy agreement to show the places where I've been living in Canberra. I also attached Work contracts. I believe that if you prepare your application with substantial information is better for you... Good luck 




xalmanzia said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Did someone applied ACT onshore state nomination?
> What sort of the residency evidence will be required. Can I only attach bank statement?
> ...


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

Following! 



79deepak said:


> Hi just looked at ACT website it said processing July 12 application for overseas candidates. I just want to check there were some those who submitted the application on July 10th got final result on their application ...or there are still some waiting for CO allocation


----------



## xalmanzia (Oct 29, 2017)

Shia123 said:


> I applied ACT onshore.
> 
> I think bank statements are ok. However, I added the copy of the tenancy agreement to show the places where I've been living in Canberra. I also attached Work contracts. I believe that if you prepare your application with substantial information is better for you... Good luck


Thanks for helping me out.

Can you please share your timeline and occupation.
Did you get any response from ACT dept?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

No problem. 

I haven’t received CO allocation 

I submitted my application on 04 sep... so close now finally! 




xalmanzia said:


> Thanks for helping me out.
> 
> Can you please share your timeline and occupation.
> Did you get any response from ACT dept?
> ...


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

guys i received CO allocation. just wanted to share the news with those who are not in whatsapp group.


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Ho Folks!

Would you please explain me procedure of Uploading medical after lodging VISA and before CO Contact.

I lodged couple of days ago.

Experts opinion will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akifiqbal (Sep 3, 2017)

great, when have you lodge your application?


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

I am not expert. but if you go to: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-#tab-content-1, in the number 5: Organise health checks there is all the information 



sharafatal said:


> Ho Folks!
> 
> Would you please explain me procedure of Uploading medical after lodging VISA and before CO Contact.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

Do you mind to share your timeline?



austimmiacnt said:


> guys i received CO allocation. just wanted to share the news with those who are not in whatsapp group.


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

13th July


akifiqbal said:


> great, when have you lodge your application?


----------



## lunalovegood (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello,

I have submitted my application on 26 July. Still waiting for CO allocation.

My question is - my total points is 60. I am thinking of taking IELTS again to add more points - but does that work? Will DIBP accept new IELTS score after nomination application is submitted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

lunalovegood said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted my application on 26 July. Still waiting for CO allocation.
> 
> ...


Yes you can update till you get nomination. Afte that you cant. Or have to wait the 60 day period before the invitation expires and then update.


----------



## lunalovegood (Jul 24, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> Yes you can update till you get nomination. Afte that you cant. Or have to wait the 60 day period before the invitation expires and then update.




Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunalovegood (Jul 24, 2017)

Anyone applied before 13 July.. any updates? Pleasee dont limit the conversations, just in the Whatsapp group. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

lunalovegood said:


> Anyone applied before 13 July.. any updates? Pleasee dont limit the conversations, just in the Whatsapp group. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Applied 10th july. Got nomination on 09th oct


----------



## akifiqbal (Sep 3, 2017)

how can be i part of whatsapp group? please add me so I can get more quick updates. Thanks


----------



## ksingh3 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Has anyone recieved invite for file lodging date 13 July 2017 yet? If yes please mention few details like over all score and skilled category code etc.

As I would like to be part of whatsapp group for getting latest updates on the canberra processing.

Thanks and good luck everyone.

Sent from my FRD-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksingh3 (Jul 13, 2017)

ksingh3 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Has anyone recieved invite for file lodging date 13 July 2017 yet? If yes please mention few details like over all score and skilled category code etc.
> 
> ...


Also I just checked on canberra occupation list that 261111 is closed and its the category I applied into. Does that mean there is no hope for me to wait further? 

Any help would be really appreciated here.

Thanks

Sent from my FRD-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

ksingh3 said:


> Also I just checked on canberra occupation list that 261111 is closed and its the category I applied into. Does that mean there is no hope for me to wait further?
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated here.
> 
> ...


If your occupation in closed group....then you must have close ties with Canberra or a job offer from an employer....otherwise chances are very slim

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksingh3 (Jul 13, 2017)

vivkamboj said:


> If your occupation in closed group....then you must have close ties with Canberra or a job offer from an employer....otherwise chances are very slim
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply @vivkamboj but when i had applied skilled category 261111 was open at that point of time. Does that mean in the meanwhile canberra has fulfilled its demand for 261111.

Sent from my FRD-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

you can PM me for details.


akifiqbal said:


> how can be i part of whatsapp group? please add me so I can get more quick updates. Thanks


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

you can PM me for details if you want.

Thanks


ksingh3 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Has anyone recieved invite for file lodging date 13 July 2017 yet? If yes please mention few details like over all score and skilled category code etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi! 

I sent a PM. I am interested in the whatsapp group 




austimmiacnt said:


> you can PM me for details.


----------



## mrproblems (Nov 11, 2016)

has anyone recieved an invite yet


----------



## Thangaraj1985 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi guys how can I join the WhatsApp group. Thanks


----------



## akifiqbal2 (Nov 10, 2017)

Any invites this week???


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

ksingh3 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Has anyone recieved invite for file lodging date 13 July 2017 yet? If yes please mention few details like over all score and skilled category code etc.
> 
> ...


Hi, Received invitation on the 9th OCT. 
Applied 10th July. 
Points: 70
Skill: TV Journalist (don't remember the anzsco code)
CO allocated: aug 10th


----------



## ksingh3 (Jul 13, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> Hi, Received invitation on the 9th OCT.
> Applied 10th July.
> Points: 70
> Skill: TV Journalist (don't remember the anzsco code)
> CO allocated: aug 10th


Thanks it helps. So 70 score was 65+5 rgt.

Sent from my FRD-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

ksingh3 said:


> Oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Received invitation on the 9th OCT.
> ...


Its 70+SS. But it doesnt matter. The minimum 60 is what matters. Post that, its the strenght of your application and if your occupation is open. 
You will get an invite if all papers are in place and they are conviced with your application. 
Dont worry! When did you apply?


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

did you apply with DIBP?


Oldsoul said:


> Hi, Received invitation on the 9th OCT.
> Applied 10th July.
> Points: 70
> Skill: TV Journalist (don't remember the anzsco code)
> CO allocated: aug 10th


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> did you apply with DIBP?
> 
> 
> Oldsoul said:
> ...


Applying this week!


----------



## ksingh3 (Jul 13, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> Its 70+SS. But it doesnt matter. The minimum 60 is what matters. Post that, its the strenght of your application and if your occupation is open.
> You will get an invite if all papers are in place and they are conviced with your application.
> Dont worry! When did you apply?




I applied on 13July in anz 261111 category. And at that point of time the occupation was open. Right now it shows occupation is closed so that’s what is worrying me. Still waiting as current processing date is 13 July for offshore candidates. If this date moves to 14 before I get invitation then I think there will be no hope for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

system doesn't work like this as you may have assumed. all people get co allocation as per the queue , they can't move to 14 july without allocating you case officer. policy is fair and equal to everyone. so your turn will come soon. trust the process as many people waiting for nomination.
even if occupation is closed, it will not affect your nomination as you already lodged application when it was open. hope this clears your doubt.



ksingh3 said:


> I applied on 13July in anz 261111 category. And at that point of time the occupation was open. Right now it shows occupation is closed so that’s what is worrying me. Still waiting as current processing date is 13 July for offshore candidates. If this date moves to 14 before I get invitation then I think there will be no hope for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

ok keep us posted


Oldsoul said:


> Applying this week!


----------



## ksingh3 (Jul 13, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> system doesn't work like this as you may have assumed. all people get co allocation as per the queue , they can't move to 14 july without allocating you case officer. policy is fair and equal to everyone. so your turn will come soon. trust the process as many people waiting for nomination.
> even if occupation is closed, it will not affect your nomination as you already lodged application when it was open. hope this clears your doubt.


Thats a relief and thank you so much for clarifying in depth.

Sent from my FRD-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

ksingh3 said:


> Oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Its 70+SS. But it doesnt matter. The minimum 60 is what matters. Post that, its the strenght of your application and if your occupation is open.
> ...


My understanding is that, if it was open at the time of application, then they will process it. 
Cant be sure as im no expert. But my guess is yes. They will consider your application even if it shows not open now. 
All the best.


----------



## akifiqbal2 (Nov 10, 2017)

Hello everyone i am new to this group i applied on 26 july any idea how long it would take?


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi guys, any idea when will the nominations for offshore applicants reopen?


----------



## ksingh3 (Jul 13, 2017)

akifiqbal2 said:


> Hello everyone i am new to this group i applied on 26 july any idea how long it would take?




Well those who applied around 10th July have started receiving information buy I guess you should wait for another month roughly. Currently processing is going on for the offshore candidates who lodged file on 17th July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksingh3 (Jul 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akifiqbal2 (Nov 10, 2017)

ksingh3 said:


> akifiqbal2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone i am new to this group i applied on 26 july any idea how long it would take?
> ...


Thank you ksingh3. waiting for one more month


----------



## ksingh3 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi Friends, I recieved email stating CO has been assigned from ACT. But its has been two weeks and there is no contact. Is there any action required from my side other than waiting?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

ksingh3 said:


> Hi Friends, I recieved email stating CO has been assigned from ACT. But its has been two weeks and there is no contact. Is there any action required from my side other than waiting?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Patients my friend! Nothing to be done. Unless they ask more documents or queries regarding your papers. 
It will be atleast 5-6 weeks before you get any news.


----------



## ksingh3 (Jul 13, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> Patients my friend! Nothing to be done. Unless they ask more documents or queries regarding your papers.
> It will be atleast 5-6 weeks before you get any news.


Thanks for clarifying I was just wondering if there any action required from my side. Have a good day.

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

ksingh3 said:


> Hi Friends, I recieved email stating CO has been assigned from ACT. But its has been two weeks and there is no contact. Is there any action required from my side other than waiting?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Whats ur lodging date ? 17th july ?


Sent from my Apple iPhone X


----------



## ksingh3 (Jul 13, 2017)

deepak251513 said:


> Whats ur lodging date ? 17th july ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Apple iPhone X


13th july it was.

Sent from my FRD-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

Yes, after CO allocation is just waiting for at least 6 weeks




Oldsoul said:


> Patients my friend! Nothing to be done. Unless they ask more documents or queries regarding your papers.
> It will be atleast 5-6 weeks before you get any news.


----------



## Vishal24 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello everyone . 
My co was allocated on 20th November. 
Haven’t heard anything after that . I am onshore but my employer also haven’t got a call yet . 
Is it mandatory that my employer ia going to get a call ?? 

Please help


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi Vishal, 
After you got CO, you case is sent to the delgate for signature, my understanding is that the process is currently taking 6 weeks. 

I hope it helps



Vishal24 said:


> Hello everyone .
> My co was allocated on 20th November.
> Haven’t heard anything after that . I am onshore but my employer also haven’t got a call yet .
> Is
> ...


----------



## Vishal24 (Feb 26, 2017)

Is it different for onshore ?? Because its been already 3 weeks .


----------



## guorui1115 (Oct 5, 2017)

Vishal24 said:


> Is it different for onshore ?? Because its been already 3 weeks .


I am also an onshore applicant, I have my co allocation last week and still wait for the news


----------



## guorui1115 (Oct 5, 2017)

Vishal24 said:


> Is it different for onshore ?? Because its been already 3 weeks .


Can you please tell us when did you submit your application? I submit the application at the mid of September. The canberrayourfuture website said that they are still processing the application lodged on September 20. I have consulted with my friends who received the ACT nomination years ago and they advised me that ACT government is spending much longer time for the processing than previous year(s). Just curious why?


----------



## guorui1115 (Oct 5, 2017)

Shia123 said:


> Hi Vishal,
> After you got CO, you case is sent to the delgate for signature, my understanding is that the process is currently taking 6 weeks.
> 
> I hope it helps


Thanks for your information. My friends who received ACT nomination years ago told me that they are spending much longer time for the processing. Curious why. At this stage, it seems that for the onshore application, the processing time is much longer than 2 months.


----------



## Vishal24 (Feb 26, 2017)

I lodged my application on 15th september . 
Payment confirmed same day . 
Co allocated 20th November. 

Age (29) 30 points 
Australian mba 20 points 
Pte 70 each 10 points 


Onshore .


----------



## guorui1115 (Oct 5, 2017)

Vishal24 said:


> I lodged my application on 15th september .
> Payment confirmed same day .
> Co allocated 20th November.
> 
> ...


The Christmas is coming, maybe we need to wait until the beginning of 2018.


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

If you send me your mobile number by private message I could add you to a whatsapp gruop 

Cheers



guorui1115 said:


> Vishal24 said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my application on 15th september .
> ...


----------



## guorui1115 (Oct 5, 2017)

Shia123 said:


> If you send me your mobile number by private message I could add you to a whatsapp gruop
> 
> Cheers


It seems that I cannot send a pm~~~


----------



## guorui1115 (Oct 5, 2017)

*Some news*

I heard from my agent that one onshore applicant who lodged the application on Oct 25 have received the nomination on December 6 because his visa is going to be expired. 

Hope this news helps.


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi guys I submitted ACT SS on August 23, received confirm August 25th. Assigned CO October 12, but requested more documents on same day. Application sent to delegate on October 19th. Still waiting for invitation at the moment. Anyone received invitation yet in similar timeline like mine? By the way I'm onshore applicant.


----------



## j.e.amiri (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I submitted ACT SS on 3rd of Oct. and the payment was approved on 5th of Oct., but I have not heard anything since then.
I applied onshore. Is it common?


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

j.e.amiri said:


> Hi Guys,
> I submitted ACT SS on 3rd of Oct. and the payment was approved on 5th of Oct., but I have not heard anything since then.
> I applied onshore. Is it common?


 Except your visa is expiring soon, you may have to wait for sometime as they are currently processing applications lodged from September 20th.


----------



## j.e.amiri (Dec 11, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> Except your visa is expiring soon, you may have to wait for sometime as they are currently processing applications lodged from September 20th.


I track the website everyday, it has not been updated since around 20th of Sep.
It seems unlikely that they have been processing those applications for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> Hi guys I submitted ACT SS on August 23, received confirm August 25th. Assigned CO October 12, but requested more documents on same day. Application sent to delegate on October 19th. Still waiting for invitation at the moment. Anyone received invitation yet in similar timeline like mine? By the way I'm onshore applicant.


 Hi guys, just few days after I wrote this up, I have just received the ACT state nomination on 12/12/2017. I wish everyone who have applied all best with their applications.


----------



## PraveenRT (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello expator!

I submit my ACT state nomination in July 2017 and last week I received an email stating CO has been assigned to my case. So, what are my chances to receive an invitation from ACT to PR190 as I am applying under 233512 Mechanical Engineering . I have 55+5 points with state sponsorship and do I stand a chance for ACT nomination?


----------



## PraveenRT (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello expators!

I submit my ACT state nomination in July 2017 as a offshore applicant and last week I received an email stating CO has been assigned to my case. So, what are my chances to receive an invitation from ACT to PR190 as I am applying under 233512 Mechanical Engineering . I have 55+5 points with state sponsorship and do I stand a chance for ACT nomination?


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

PraveenRT said:


> Hello expator!
> 
> I submit my ACT state nomination in July 2017 and last week I received an email stating CO has been assigned to my case. So, what are my chances to receive an invitation from ACT to PR190 as I am applying under 233512 Mechanical Engineering . I have 55+5 points with state sponsorship and do I stand a chance for ACT nomination?


 If you have submitted required documents and met eligibility criteria, it would normally take at least 6weeks from the date your application was passed on to the delegate.


----------



## guorui1115 (Oct 5, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> Hi guys, just few days after I wrote this up, I have just received the ACT state nomination on 12/12/2017. I wish everyone who have applied all best with their applications.


Congratulations!!!

It seems that for the on-shore application, they may need around four months to process!!!This might be the longest time for the state nomination processing in OZ. I suspect that they spend time to make sure that the applicant really enjoys the life in Canberra and would like to stay here in the future years.


----------



## guorui1115 (Oct 5, 2017)

j.e.amiri said:


> Hi Guys,
> I submitted ACT SS on 3rd of Oct. and the payment was approved on 5th of Oct., but I have not heard anything since then.
> I applied onshore. Is it common?


I suspect that you may have to wait until February 2018 to receive the invitation (if any).


----------



## Poo (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
Plz let me know when ACT will open again in 2018 ???


----------



## j.e.amiri (Dec 11, 2017)

j.e.amiri said:


> Hi Guys,
> I submitted ACT SS on 3rd of Oct. and the payment was approved on 5th of Oct., but I have not heard anything since then.
> I applied onshore. Is it common?


I've finally been assigned a case officer today.
So, for me it took 10 weeks up to here. I hope the rest of the process goes faster!


----------



## fatherfather1 (Dec 14, 2017)

Austimmiacnt please add me the link to the whatsapps group so I can join.


----------



## Sury (Aug 8, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys I submitted ACT SS on August 23, received confirm August 25th. Assigned CO October 12, but requested more documents on same day. Application sent to delegate on October 19th. Still waiting for invitation at the moment. Anyone received invitation yet in similar timeline like mine? By the way I'm onshore applicant.
> ...


Congratulations and All the very best


----------



## Vishal24 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey all fellow forum members . 
I have a small query. 
I already applied for state nomination but as Christmas holidays delayed the 190 process so i am worried what happens if my occupation is not on list in january when case officer opens mybfile . As canberra revises list every january and july . 

Please if someone has knowledge about it . My occupation is marketing specialist.


----------



## Jamaloo786 (Nov 10, 2016)

*Salam,*



PraveenRT said:


> Hello expator!
> 
> I submit my ACT state nomination in July 2017 and last week I received an email stating CO has been assigned to my case. So, what are my chances to receive an invitation from ACT to PR190 as I am applying under 233512 Mechanical Engineering . I have 55+5 points with state sponsorship and do I stand a chance for ACT nomination?


Yup you have a good chance ,Since you are onshore you can get it early .
Kindly PM me for any queries


----------



## 79deepak (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi every one happy new year. I applied for ACT nomination on Aug 2, with 70 points including state nomination but has not been allotted CO yet. Neither there has been any update on ACT website since two months,..


----------



## Vishal24 (Feb 26, 2017)

79deepak said:


> Hi every one happy new year. I applied for ACT nomination on Aug 2, with 70 points including state nomination but has not been allotted CO yet. Neither there has been any update on ACT website since two months,..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 79deepak (Aug 31, 2017)

Bro depends if you’re onshore or offshore ? 
If you’re offshore then co should be allocated to you in january end or February first week . Because of Christmas holidays they are not wven going through onshore applications[/QUOTE]



I am an off shore candidate. I am worried if ACT have achieved some sort of milestone target and have deliberately going slow on off shore applicant. Anybody has any idea about this.


----------



## Vishal24 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello group members. 
I just got my nomination this morning . 
Thanks a lot everyone for all the suggestions and help . 
Wish you all best of luck .


----------



## Sury (Aug 8, 2017)

Vishal24 said:


> Hello group members.
> I just got my nomination this morning .
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the suggestions and help .
> Wish you all best of luck .



All the very best... when did you apply and what is your occupation?


----------



## sethman (Dec 12, 2017)

*kIRAN*

HI FRIENDS!

i APPLIED FOR ACT NOMINATION.

IN MY EOI IT IS WRITTEN THAT EOI INITIALLY SUBMITTED ON 19TH JULY AND LAST SUBMITTED ON 22 JULY AND I HAVE RECEIVED PAYMENT CONFIRMATION ON 26TH JULY.

SO WHICH DATE I SHOULD CONSIDER TO CHECK THE OVERSEAS PROCESS TIMES IN ACT PORTAL..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kirangunda said:


> HI FRIENDS!
> 
> i APPLIED FOR ACT NOMINATION.
> 
> ...


Please don’t use only capital letters

It’s against forum ethics

Cheers


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

Vishal24 said:


> Hello group members.
> I just got my nomination this morning .
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the suggestions and help .
> Wish you all best of luck .


Hi,
Just wanted to check what all the documents you submitted while applying for ACT.
I need to know what is the minimum liquid cash needs to be there in the bank before applying to show the proof of funds?

I am trying to apply this July, it would be helpful if you can share your experience.

Regards,
Patil


----------



## 79deepak (Aug 31, 2017)

*Mr*



Patilhema said:


> Hi,
> Just wanted to check what all the documents you submitted while applying for ACT.
> I need to know what is the minimum liquid cash needs to be there in the bank before applying to show the proof of funds?
> 
> ...



There is no liquid cash requirements as set by authorities in ACT. They only ask you how much you can bring without asking for any proof. 

regards


----------



## akifiqbal2 (Nov 10, 2017)

Any offshore invites this week


----------



## akifiqbal2 (Nov 10, 2017)

PraveenRT said:


> Hello expators!
> 
> I submit my ACT state nomination in July 2017 as a offshore applicant and last week I received an email stating CO has been assigned to my case. So, what are my chances to receive an invitation from ACT to PR190 as I am applying under 233512 Mechanical Engineering . I have 55+5 points with state sponsorship and do I stand a chance for ACT nomination?


Hi Praveen RT
Could u share the date payment was made


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello Everyone,
I have a question, I have received my ACT nomination but realised my 'start day' for my employment is incorrect. Instead of 1/3/2017, my EOI has 15/3/2017. I am concerned about a refusal if I lodge the visa application. Please note: that the error does not increase or decrease my total points claimed and also I am not claiming any point for my employment, just the difference in 'start day'. Do I just go ahead, lodge the visa application and make corrections during the lodgement? Who has an experience with this type of issue? Please help..Thank you.


----------



## Hardika (Nov 25, 2017)

Any ACT invite after date changed to 22July?? And please update on this also because there are many people who are not part of what app group.


----------



## akifiqbal2 (Nov 10, 2017)

How can i join whatsapp group


----------



## hu5hpuppies (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi tortilla,

have you already moved to canberra?


----------



## hu5hpuppies (Oct 13, 2016)

tortilla said:


> bishoyerian said:
> 
> 
> > good luck! are you going to canberra alone or with family ?
> ...


----------



## tayyab.bashir26 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi,
I had applied for State Sponsorship in Oct.
As per requirement you need a Job from Skill list to apply for the state sponsorship. 

So the job which I used to apply for the state sponsorship, i had to leave it today. 

So my question is would my Case Officer ask for further documents as to prove if I am still working or not?
My sponsorship case would be getting opened in about 10 days time and I am not sure I would be able to find a job in the same category. 

Can anyone tell me what should I do? Or do I need to have a job all the time while my sponsorship is being accessed.


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi guys, is it true that the ACT nomination will be reopened in February?


----------



## j.e.amiri (Dec 11, 2017)

j.e.amiri said:


> I've finally been assigned a case officer today.
> So, for me it took 10 weeks up to here. I hope the rest of the process goes faster!


I finally received my ACT sponsorship on 17th of Jan.
:horn:
--------------
Submitted on 3rd of Oct. 2017
Assigned CO after 10 weeks
Approved on 17th of Jan. 2018


----------



## sethman (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi friends,

Any one here applied for ACT nomination for Electronics Engineer occupation...


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

hu5hpuppies said:


> tortilla said:
> 
> 
> > hi tortilla,
> ...


----------



## Poo (Sep 27, 2017)

Me too waiting for this!!


----------



## Poo (Sep 27, 2017)

Toldo.68 said:


> Hi guys, is it true that the ACT nomination will be reopened in February?



Me too waiting for this!!


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Act working on 25th July at the moment. That’s all I can confirm 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

fatherfather1 said:


> Austimmiacnt please add me the link to the whatsapps group so I can join.




Send me PM and will add u to WhatsApp group 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

I was told that they are not willing to reopen the nomination soon. So, probably, they will reopen it in July.


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Toldo.68 said:


> I was told that they are not willing to reopen the nomination soon. So, probably, they will reopen it in July.




How they will reopen when they didn’t finish July applications 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

That was a statement to (poo)!

Your statement is useless, with all due respect. We were asking since there was no information about the reopening date on their website like they used to illustrate every year.

I asked a case officer personally and she replied (politely) that there is no plane to reopen it in the foreseeable future.


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

With all due respect you need to learn to communicate also. 
Currently, ACT is working on applications that were submitted on 25th July . It is common sense they won’t open soon until they finish pending applications. So be sensible and respectful when you talk to others esp when someone is giving you valuable info.


Toldo.68 said:


> That was a statement to (poo)!
> 
> Your statement is useless, with all due respect. We were asking since there was no information about the reopening date on their website like they used to illustrate every year.
> 
> I asked a case officer personally and she replied (politely) that there is no plane to reopen it in the foreseeable future.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Seen.No comment.


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

Please, in general, when I reply or giving information to someone, to avoid any conflict, please, don't intervene, and I didn't really mean to provoke you, but it was really useless.


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

This is public forum . Everyone can comment and share information. If you want private discussion you can send pm to forum member. Cheers.


Toldo.68 said:


> Please, in general, when I reply or giving information to someone, to avoid any conflict, please, don't intervene.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toldo.68 (Oct 6, 2017)

No thank you, have a nice day.


----------



## akifiqbal2 (Nov 10, 2017)

sethman said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Any one here applied for ACT nomination for Electronics Engineer occupation...


Hi i have applied as Electronics Engineer. Can u pm me.


----------



## Hardika (Nov 25, 2017)

I have one question, need help,
I had logged my EOI in end of July so I am expecting case office assignment in February
But my IELTS is expiring in June
So if I give IELTS and if I am assigned case officer can I update my score after that??


----------



## sethman (Dec 12, 2017)

akifiqbal2 said:


> Hi i have applied as Electronics Engineer. Can u pm me.


Hi, When you have applied for 190 ? have you received inviation?


----------



## akifiqbal2 (Nov 10, 2017)

sethman said:


> akifiqbal2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i have applied as Electronics Engineer. Can u pm me.
> ...


26 Jul. No invitation received yet


----------



## Hardika (Nov 25, 2017)

I have one question, need help,
I had logged my EOI in end of July so I am expecting case office assignment in February
But my IELTS is expiring in June
So if I give IELTS and if I am assigned case officer can I update my score after that??


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

If you make any changes to Eoi, you will need to inform ACT before nomination. 
Good luck. 


Hardika said:


> I have one question, need help,
> I had logged my EOI in end of July so I am expecting case office assignment in February
> But my IELTS is expiring in June
> So if I give IELTS and if I am assigned case officer can I update my score after that??







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Can experienced members help me with my question please...I know that NSW and VIC have a system with people with higher points having priority when being selected, is is the same system in ACT, or is it still "first come, first serve" basis? many thanks in advance for clarification!


----------



## Shia123 (Sep 17, 2017)

Canberra is different. Canberra is by date, higher points doesn't get priority. 

Onshore and post graduate have priority. 

I hope this helps 



vesnacerroni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can experienced members help me with my question please...I know that NSW and VIC have a system with people with higher points having priority when being selected, is is the same system in ACT, or is it still "first come, first serve" basis? many thanks in advance for clarification!


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Can experienced members help me with my question please...I know that NSW and VIC have a system with people with higher points having priority when being selected, is is the same system in ACT, or is it still "first come, first serve" basis? many thanks in advance for clarification!




First come , first serve basis for ACT


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> First come , first serve basis for ACT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot both for clarification!


----------



## akifiqbal2 (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi Freinds,
I got co allocated. Any idea how long it would take to get a reply.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Does anyone know when are they going to update their occupation list and open applications for overseas this year?


----------



## cool11sahil (Feb 27, 2018)

is their any whatsapp grout for ACT SS applicants


----------



## Riyada50 (Nov 15, 2016)

HI guys,

I am planning to move to Canberra to study, live and work there for one so that after one year I will be eligible for ACT state sponsorship 190 because there is no hope for me to get 189 invitation in Other Engineering Professional.

Can any one suggest me whether my decision is right and there is chance that I will get 190 for ACT after one year.

Thanks.


----------



## cool11sahil (Feb 27, 2018)

Riyada50 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I am planning to move to Canberra to study, live and work there for one so that after one year I will be eligible for ACT state sponsorship 190 because there is no hope for me to get 189 invitation in Other Engineering Professional.
> 
> ...


Its better to increase your points rather then spending too much money on study visa because even after completing the Australian study you again have to go through this process and with the uncertainties in Visa program no one knows future changes. So better to put effort this time. 

Again its my personal opinion, it may differ person to person.


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Sury...I am new to this forum and I have also applied for the same visa category.
Could you also let me know the updates on your end?

I am a technical writer too waiting for some action. 
Below are my timelines:

ACT State nomination App: 8 August 2017
CO Allocation: 19 Feb 2018
Application Lodged: Onshore
Waiting for the update from the CO.


----------



## jayesh0259 (Jan 18, 2017)

cool11sahil said:


> is their any whatsapp grout for ACT SS applicants


Yes there is a whatsapp group.. PM me your no. i will try to get you added.


----------



## cool11sahil (Feb 27, 2018)

jayesh0259 said:


> yes there is a whatsapp group.. Pm me your no. I will try to get you added.


 +<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## cool11sahil (Feb 27, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Hi Sury...I am new to this forum and I have also applied for the same visa category.
> Could you also let me know the updates on your end?
> 
> I am a technical writer too waiting for some action.
> ...


I also got my CO assigned on 22-02-18. Plz be in contact so that we can help each other..


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

cool11sahil said:


> I also got my CO assigned on 22-02-18. Plz be in contact so that we can help each other..


Sure. Could also post your timelines and profession please?

Thanks


----------



## cool11sahil (Feb 27, 2018)

cool11sahil said:


> +<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


Not able to send PM to you plz help me in this


----------



## cool11sahil (Feb 27, 2018)

jayesh0259 said:


> Yes there is a whatsapp group.. PM me your no. i will try to get you added.


not able to PM you. Plz help me in this


----------



## EIMIC (Jan 24, 2017)

Dear all.

What do you exactly know about the commitment to live and work in ACT for at least 2 years after permanent arrival?
I found not so much information regarding this.

I found only these statements according to GUIDELINES FOR APPLYING FOR AUSTRALIAN CAPITAL TERRITORY (ACT) NOMINATION: SKILLED NOMINATED (SUBCLASS 190) VISA

"You must demonstrate that you meet the nomination criteria and have a genuine commitment to live in Canberra for at least two years from date of permanent arrival / visa grant"
"A genuine commitment to settling in Canberra for at least 2 years from date of permanent arrival in Australia" 
"Live and work in Canberra, ACT for at least two years from visa grant / first arrival date"

If we are not talking about moral obligations to live and work in the visa nominated state, as many people think it is not a compulsory for 190 visa, regardless of anyone who applied for ACT sponsorship signed the commitment to live and work there during 2 years. And the opinion of the others that if you genuinely moved here and did not find a job, you may ask the immigration officer to release you to another state. It is more or less clear.

Now, I am asking for some questionable details, that are not reflected in official guidelines and sources.

1) The date when commitment starts - either it is first arrival or first permanent arrival when you reside here. Probably, it is possible to live in another area for the first time.

2) It is unclear whether a 190 visa holder must work and live for 2 years or just have to live for 2 years. Other states require to live for at least 2 and work for 1 year in the nominating state. It is obvious that you may find job since 3-6 month or maybe later. If so, it is not mentioned if an immigrant must work for two years in ACT and respectively live for longer time (time of starting employment plus two years). For example, if you find your job since one year after arrival, you must live here totally for 3 years.

3) Do listed-above requirements applicable for only main applicant or for his/her spouse and kids as well? Or should not they follow main applicant's obligatories and can arrive later or live at any other state?

Who has any explanations proved by official papers afterwards?


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

EIMIC said:


> Dear all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1) from the date you land anywhere in Australia, you are committed to ACT as you signed the form during lodgment with ACT . You can use any city for entry but need to inform your arrival to ACT, legally and officially as per their email.
2) live for 2 years , it is not limited to work . For example you may not find job during this period , it will be counted towards your commitment period of 2 years
3) as ACT sponsored you and your family , they would want you to move in with your family and contribute to the community. If for any reason, your family wants to move to other state , I would recommend to send email to ACT and clarify further. 
Good luck. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EIMIC (Jan 24, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> 1) from the date you land anywhere in Australia, you are committed to ACT as you signed the form during lodgment with ACT . You can use any city for entry but need to inform your arrival to ACT, legally and officially as per their email.
> 2) live for 2 years , it is not limited to work . For example you may not find job during this period , it will be counted towards your commitment period of 2 years
> 3) as ACT sponsored you and your family , they would want you to move in with your family and contribute to the community. If for any reason, your family wants to move to other state , I would recommend to send email to ACT and clarify further.
> Good luck.
> k


Thank you.

Why I am asking is that there is a shortage of valid information and what can be found looks contradictorily and can be interpreted in different ways.
I believe that Canberra is a nice place to live and wok in and I am willing to move there since the state is able to give me such a privilege. However, each particular case may depend on ndividual circumstances.

1) What must be signed in the ACT commitment is:
"•	I agree to live and work in the ACT for at least two years following my visa grant /permanent move to Australia. 
•	I understand that the ACT will monitor my settlement in Canberra for 2 years from date of permanent arrival and I agree to comply with the ongoing monitoring program."

So permanent arrival means, in my view, your reside for a long time. Basically, a granted person must arrive to Australia for a first tine during one year or earlier to activate the visa. Then depending on particular circumstances he/she/they may either settle down permanently or come back home to follow up with urgent affairs such as mortgage pay off, contract obligatories or their kids should graduate from schools etc. That is how I understand this written statement.

2) I hope it is so as you explained, but I don't see clear instruction and may interpret it somehow.

3) I agree that the family should logiacally follow the main applicant. However, the personal situation may vary. For example, a granted person arrives first, and the family moves later due to the ned to finalize something in home contry or vice versa. Or your older child cannot find a suitable university/college in the nominated area and has to seek more appropriate one in another state or city, so that he/she has to live separately and so on. Therefore, I wonder if the family must meet exactly the same condition or the commitment to live and work in the nominated state (generally, does not matter if it is ACT or applicable for any other states granting 190 visas) or it strictly applies regarding the main applicant. If the main applicant came first and the family one year later, do they all together live in nominating state for at least 3 years.

Anyway, I think ACT (applicable for any other states as well) is a great place and hopefully every immigrant will find a good job and be happy there. But I would like all the options taking into account different circumstances to be explored and clear, as it is difficult to find official explanations and given insignificant information can be considered in the variety of the ways


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

EIMIC said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually rules are not very clear and it is assumed that most people will fulfill commitment to avoid any complications in future such as applying for citizenship. When you enter first time in Canberra, that’s time you have activated the commitment. Whether you live in Canberra or go back to your country after activation in order to do other urgent things, that is ongoing process. Personally, I would suggest to reside there for 2 years . Even I was thinking on similar lines to explore other options. If you can convince ACT that you are not able to find job, you can get release letter from the state and move to your desired state. 
When you enter Australia on 190 visa, you are moving as permanent resident and hence it is considered permanent arrival. It doesn’t matter if it’s just validation for your understanding. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Narmadhaa (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi, 
I see that your application for ACT sponsorship was rejected the first time. Did they say why?

(I applied for ACT sponsorship in August 2017, and they still haven't assigned a case officer. I'm just wondering if they have any reasons for rejecting.)

Thanks.


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi I have been assigned a case officer. How long will it take till I get the result?


----------



## cool11sahil (Feb 27, 2018)

sara2905 said:


> Sure. Could also post your timelines and profession please?
> 
> Thanks


Have you received any update from CO.


----------



## cool11sahil (Feb 27, 2018)

Aa_1985 said:


> Hi I have been assigned a case officer. How long will it take till I get the result?


I am also on same boat. Waiting for update from CO


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

cool11sahil said:


> Aa_1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I have been assigned a case officer. How long will it take till I get the result?
> ...


Public Relations Professional
Application date: 23 August 2017
CO assigned: 5 March 2018
Waiting for reply and wondering how long it will take. 

What bout you?


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Aa_1985 said:


> Public Relations Professional
> Application date: 23 August 2017
> CO assigned: 5 March 2018
> Waiting for reply and wondering how long it will take.
> ...




You should get reply within a month now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Aa_1985 said:


> Hi I have been assigned a case officer. How long will it take till I get the result?




2 weeks to one month .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

austimmiacnt said:


> Aa_1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I have been assigned a case officer. How long will it take till I get the result?
> ...


Thanks! Have you gotten a reply so far?


----------



## cool11sahil (Feb 27, 2018)

Is their any whats-app group for ACT SS-190 2017-18 applicants. Plz send the link if possible.


----------



## cool11sahil (Feb 27, 2018)

cool11sahil said:


> Is their any whats-app group for ACT SS-190 2017-18 applicants. Plz send the link if possible.


Else PM me


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi any progress with anyone assigned a Case Officer?


----------



## hu5hpuppies (Oct 13, 2016)

EIMIC said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Why I am asking is that there is a shortage of valid information and what can be found looks contradictorily and can be interpreted in different ways.
> I believe that Canberra is a nice place to live and wok in and I am willing to move there since the state is able to give me such a privilege. However, each particular case may depend on ndividual circumstances.
> ...


Hi EIMIC,

I met up with Pat (ACT assigned case officer) this morning to enquire about settlement in Canberra.
As told by Pat, ACT sponsored migrants could also relocate to another state if they are unable to secure a job in ACT.
Though there is a written statement of 2 years commitment in ACT, but knowing the fact that job opportunities are limited in ACT, and usually they are only for Citizens. They are perfectly fine with us relocating to another state where job opportunities are greater.

Source: MET UP and TALKED to Pat on this


----------



## Spartak88 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey guys,

I am a graduate accountant from Melbourne. Have 70 points(age,degree PTE 20 points). Looks like there is no chance to get 189. 

Would you recommend me to go to study to Tasmania for 1 year and get 489 visa, or 1 year study in Canberra and get 190.

Thank you.


----------



## nvnlive (Jul 21, 2017)

*Got response from ACT*



austimmiacnt said:


> 2 weeks to one month .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


CO was assigned on 20th of February. I got the mail yesterday, and the subject line was 
'Unable to confirm ACT nomination on Skill Select until April 2018'

The mail said they were unable to nominate at this time as they have met the target for Jan-March 2018. They are expecting 'Home Affairs' to increase the target in April 2018. Once the numbers are increased, my nomination will be confirmed and visa will be issued. 

Can I take this as a Yes or No?

My nomination is for Mechanical Engineering.


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

nevinjohn said:


> CO was assigned on 20th of February. I got the mail yesterday, and the subject line was
> 
> 'Unable to confirm ACT nomination on Skill Select until April 2018'
> 
> ...




It’s yes and they will nominate once they have spaces available In April.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

Got an invitation for my occupation public relations professional today. 

CO assigned: 5 March
Invite: 27 March 

Good luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Long (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi all

I just lodged my ACT SS application today. Is there a whatsapp/facebook group? Thanks!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cool11sahil (Feb 27, 2018)

Yes


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Long said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just lodged my ACT SS application today. Is there a whatsapp/facebook group? Thanks!:fingerscrossed:


All the best!


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

HI Guys! Are there any rules that if we submitted OEI for 489 for NT and SA, we can not submit the same for ACT?

Can we submit several EOI for 190 and 489 for different provinces such as TN, SA, ACT?
thanks


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi guys just wanted to share good news with you . Got direct grant for subclass 190 (ACT). Thank you for your support. Very happy alhamdulillah. Wish everyone all the very best. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

austimmiacnt said:


> Hi guys just wanted to share good news with you . Got direct grant for subclass 190 (ACT). Thank you for your support. Very happy alhamdulillah. Wish everyone all the very best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats! How long did it take for you and what documents did you submit?


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Aa_1985 said:


> Congrats! How long did it take for you and what documents did you submit?




85 days for direct grant in my case. Frontloaded all docs including medicals n pcc. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

austimmiacnt said:


> Aa_1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! How long did it take for you and what documents did you submit?
> ...


That’s fast! Just lodged mine. But still waiting medical and PCC. Takes longer here in Singapore


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

Aa_1985 said:


> Got an invitation for my occupation public relations professional today.
> 
> CO assigned: 5 March
> Invite: 27 March
> ...


Ur logde of nomination date ?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

deepak251513 said:


> Aa_1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Got an invitation for my occupation public relations professional today.
> ...


Hi you meant when I lodged my visa? 28 
March


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Aa_1985 said:


> Hi you meant when I lodged my visa? 28
> March




I guess he just got nomination, didnt lodge yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hammoda4ever (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Any idea when ACT will reopen the doors for state nomination (subclass 190) for overseas applicants?

Thanks.


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

hammoda4ever said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Any idea when ACT will reopen the doors for state nomination (subclass 190) for overseas applicants?
> 
> Thanks.


Usually june-july. No fixed timing. But for the last couple of years, its opening up around july.


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

*Whats app group*

Hi All,
Has some one created whatsapp group for people who are applying for ACT 190 visa?
If yes please do add my no. I am also planning to applying for ACT nomination.

If no please let me know who all are interested in Whatsapp group, I will take the responsibility to create it and will add other people aswell.

Thanks and Regards,
Patil


----------



## sandip.extc (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi,

Please consider me also for whats up group.



Patilhema said:


> Hi All,
> Has some one created whatsapp group for people who are applying for ACT 190 visa?
> If yes please do add my no. I am also planning to applying for ACT nomination.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Hey guys, Happy to share that my grant mail came in last saturday, 21April. 
Applied for ACT nomination 10jul17 
Got nominated 10oct17 
Visa lodged 6dec17 
CO contact for medical feb18 
Grant 21april18
Thanks and all the best to all waiting.


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

Oldsoul said:


> Hey guys, Happy to share that my grant mail came in last saturday, 21April.
> Applied for ACT nomination 10jul17
> Got nominated 10oct17
> Visa lodged 6dec17
> ...



Congrats oldsoul and all the best for your new innings in Canberra


----------



## EIMIC (Jan 24, 2017)

hu5hpuppies said:


> Hi EIMIC,
> 
> I met up with Pat (ACT assigned case officer) this morning to enquire about settlement in Canberra.
> As told by Pat, ACT sponsored migrants could also relocate to another state if they are unable to secure a job in ACT.
> ...


The question is that may an ACT nominated immigrant move to another state at once if he/she knows there is no/limited job opportunities there? Or how long does an immigrant have to live in ACT during job seeking (3 months, 6 months or longer) to prove an ACT assigned case officer that a job is not found? 
Everyone knows immigrants can support themselves for a limited time. Therefore, there is a risk of running out of all the immigrant's savings if he/she looks for a job in ACT first, then gets release letter and moves to another state to begin the job seeking process again.
The ACT government grants 190 subclass visas based on particular occupations needs. In fact, there is a shortage of jobs if you look into SEEK, for example. Those a little amount of them is mainly available for citizens only. I suppose they are aware of the current job market and may imagine that new comers will hardly find proper jobs, but they still have to follow the commitment to live and work in the state.
I know this is normal practice to comply with the moral obligation for sponsoring states, but everyone moving there should remember that more likely he/she will not find job in ACT and will have to spend big money until moving to another state and finding a job there. Yes, this is the price of getting the PR and it is very high.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

EIMIC said:


> The question is that may an ACT nominated immigrant move to another state at once if he/she knows there is no/limited job opportunities there? Or how long does an immigrant have to live in ACT during job seeking (3 months, 6 months or longer) to prove an ACT assigned case officer that a job is not found?
> 
> Everyone knows immigrants can support themselves for a limited time. Therefore, there is a risk of running out of all the immigrant's savings if he/she looks for a job in ACT first, then gets release letter and moves to another state to begin the job seeking process again.
> 
> ...




Agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

*Anyone received nomination recently*

Hi,
I've applied for ACT nomination. CO from ACT contacted me for additional documents. It has been 20 days I've submitted the same but still status is showing as "Delegate decision pending". Anyone aware what this status means.
Please note I'm referring to EOI stage and its not related with visa processing.


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

austimmiacnt said:


> Hi guys just wanted to share good news with you . Got direct grant for subclass 190 (ACT). Thank you for your support. Very happy alhamdulillah. Wish everyone all the very best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi,
I would like to know your job code and why are you migrating to Australia when you are in UAE?

Because my 2nd preference was UAE, I would like to know the reason behind migrating to Australia .

Regards,
Patil


----------



## huynhquocvan (May 1, 2018)

Hi all,

I am a new member. Anyone please help to advise my case. I got 2 emails in the same day: 1/ CO assigned and 2/ Delegate Decision Pending after CO complete the assessment. The email said that: "If the delegate agrees with the case officer’s recommendation, the application will be finalised". Could anyone experience whether I got a positive recommendation for CO or not. I am confused because of CO's quick assessment. Many thanks.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Guys, need a suggestion. I have only submitted EOI for Vic and NSW. Do you guys suggest to submit EOI for ACT / Canberra as well?


----------



## EIMIC (Jan 24, 2017)

Patilhema said:


> Hi,
> I would like to know your job code and why are you migrating to Australia when you are in UAE?
> 
> Because my 2nd preference was UAE, I would like to know the reason behind migrating to Australia .
> ...


Are you kidding? You will never get citizenship in the UAE and will have no social benefits. You as an expat will be used by locals as a working force. If you are lucky, probaly you can find a good job and raise some money, cause the cost of living is as high as in Australia. Earlier or later you will have to leave it unless you have a business or property of 1,000,00 AED (constant income is required).


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

Ind2ozdream said:


> Oldsoul said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, Happy to share that my grant mail came in last saturday, 21April.
> ...


Thanks 🙂


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

insider580 said:


> Guys, need a suggestion. I have only submitted EOI for Vic and NSW. Do you guys suggest to submit EOI for ACT / Canberra as well?


Any one !!layball:


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

If you don’t mind, what documents did they ask you to send to support your application? I’m a bit worried because I couldn’t send enough payslips/bank statements and the guidelines says that you have to cover the period you’ve been living in Canberra but I didn’t see that before 😔 Thanks for your help


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

If you don’t mind, what additional docs did they ask you to send to support your application? I’m a bit worried because I couldn’t send enough payslips/bank statements and the guidelines says that you have to cover the period you’ve been living in Canberra but I didn’t see that before 😔 Thanks for your help


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

snim said:


> Hi,
> I've applied for ACT nomination. CO from ACT contacted me for additional documents. It has been 20 days I've submitted the same but still status is showing as "Delegate decision pending". Anyone aware what this status means.
> Please note I'm referring to EOI stage and its not related with visa processing.


Hey Snim! May I ask? What docs did you first send and what additional docs they have requested you?? Thanks!


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

sting.x said:


> A stupid question: I just find I missed some documents for the ACT nomination application, which I submitted and paid yesterday. Are there any ways I can submit the documents? As the guideline says, the CO will assess the result based solely on the documents submitted in the application. I think I might fail due to that.


Hello!! If you don’t mind asking you, what docs didn’t you provide? What did you do? I’m in your same situation!! I hope everything has worked out very well for you. Thanks


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

Looks like the onshore guys have completely taken over this thread 😜

For offshore : there was no option given to add or change any documents but I think there was one case that allowed it. Mail them, they are very helpful and will suggest a way or mail them the additional documents with your reference number. 

As far as the process goes, generally a CO (Patricia,Julianne or Michelle) goes through your documents, checks them and then sends it forward to The delegate (chris) who confirms your nomination. This nomination is based on an internal quota between ACT and DHA as to how many nominations can be released per week. 
Very rarely, for job opportunities have the nominations been refused for offshore. For onshore, I’m sure the process of evaluation is different. 

Got our ACT nomination in jan and waiting for the grant.


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

Ind2ozdream said:


> Looks like the onshore guys have completely taken over this thread 😜
> 
> For offshore : there was no option given to add or change any documents but I think there was one case that allowed it. Mail them, they are very helpful and will suggest a way or mail them the additional documents with your reference number.
> 
> ...


Hello there!! Thank you so much for this information. I’ll get in contact with them ASAP. Even though when I provided 2 payslips and 2 bank statements, according to their requirements, you have to cover the length of time which is 1 year. That’s why I’m so worried about this. I also provided a reference letter (that specifies that I’ve been working with this company since 2015 to current), and an offer of employment, but it seems that payslips and bank statements are very important to support that information. Anyways, I’m going to send an email right Thanks again


----------



## Seema2000 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi all 
Is there anyone who has received ACT nomination in May until today? I have CO allocated since April 10th and still waiting for nomination decision. 
Cheers 
Seema


----------



## adi1512 (May 9, 2018)

Seema2000 said:


> Hi all
> Is there anyone who has received ACT nomination in May until today? I have CO allocated since April 10th and still waiting for nomination decision.
> Cheers
> Seema


Same here. CO allocated April 10th and still waiting.


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

Seema2000 said:


> Hi all
> Is there anyone who has received ACT nomination in May until today? I have CO allocated since April 10th and still waiting for nomination decision.
> Cheers
> Seema


 when did you apply??


----------



## Seema2000 (Apr 17, 2018)

adi1512 said:


> Same here. CO allocated April 10th and still waiting.


Thank you for your reply adi1512. So we pretty much are in same boat  I hope it comes this week.


----------



## Seema2000 (Apr 17, 2018)

Waranakro888 said:


> when did you apply??


Hi Waranakro888

I applied Feb 5, 2018. I presumed it to be a 4 weeks time until you get the decision from ACT delegate but I still am waiting for the reply. It's more than 4 weeks now.


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

Seema2000 said:


> Waranakro888 said:
> 
> 
> > when did you apply??
> ...


 That’s a very long time! Are you here in Canberra or offshore?


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

*ACT nomination*

Hello friends, 

my occupation is business analyst, with 75 points (with ss)and offshore. Kindly plz tell me when my occupation will re-open again and when it was last time open.


----------



## adi1512 (May 9, 2018)

Waranakro888 said:


> That’s a very long time! Are you here in Canberra or offshore?


I applied 2nd February, it's been over 3 months now. I was convinced it would be much faster for residents but apparently it is not... 

Seema2000 - I really hope they will let us know next week!


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

adi1512 said:


> Waranakro888 said:
> 
> 
> > That’s a very long time! Are you here in Canberra or offshore?
> ...


. Yeah! Someone told me it’s taking 3 months to get the invitation


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Jumping in on this thread early as I intend to apply for ACT State Nomination after I (hopefully) get a positive skills assessment. 

Anyone with info about the WhatsApp groups able to chuck me a private message?


----------



## Seema2000 (Apr 17, 2018)

Any updates? Waranakro888 did you receive nomination email?


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

Seema2000 said:


> Any updates? Waranakro888 did you receive nomination email?


 Hello! I haven’t heard anything from them yet! Not even CO. What about you ?


----------



## Seema2000 (Apr 17, 2018)

Waranakro888 said:


> Hello! I haven’t heard anything from them yet! Not even CO. What about you ?


Me neither! I hope they still have room in their quota for 2017-18


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

In case it helps anyone: have a friend who submitted state nomination on 16 Feb, was asked for additional docs and submitted then on 17 April - latest news is the application is with the delegate awaiting signature. 

I


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> In case it helps anyone: have a friend who submitted state nomination on 16 Feb, was asked for additional docs and submitted then on 17 April - latest news is the application is with the delegate awaiting signature.
> 
> I




What signature? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > In case it helps anyone: have a friend who submitted state nomination on 16 Feb, was asked for additional docs and submitted then on 17 April - latest news is the application is with the delegate awaiting signature.
> ...


The delegates signature (aka final approval from the state level) - after which the EOI will be updated and an ITA usually generated automatically.


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> In case it helps anyone: have a friend who submitted state nomination on 16 Feb, was asked for additional docs and submitted then on 17 April - latest news is the application is with the delegate awaiting signature.
> 
> I


 Hello! Do you know what additional docs did they request?? Thank you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Waranakro888 said:


> Hello! Do you know what additional docs did they request?? Thank you


It was for the latest bank statements / payslips (this was an onshore applicant) since the date of application for state nomination .


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

*Accountant*

Hello All, can anyone help me understand if i want to get invited by Canberra ACT on 190 visa ..Can i apply from qld???



PrettyIsotonic said:


> It was for the latest bank statements / payslips (this was an onshore applicant) since the date of application for state nomination .


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Can anyone help...what is the process to apply 190 visa for act canberra as an accountant with 75 points?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Salman007 said:


> Hello All, can anyone help me understand if i want to get invited by Canberra ACT on 190 visa ..Can i apply from qld???


Depends on the occupation you are nominating - if it is closed (Accountant at the moment is) - then you have to meet some additional criteria: a genuine offer of employment / close family member living in Canberra (in addition to the other nomination criteria, e.g. english language competency, skills assessment as an accountant etc.). 

Details here:
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/190-guidelines-jan-18.pdf


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Salman007 said:


> Can anyone help...what is the process to apply 190 visa for act canberra as an accountant with 75 points?


You better do the homework, read the web-site and understand what are the processes and requirements.


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Waranakro888 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! Do you know what additional docs did they request?? Thank you
> ...


 Thank you for replying!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Waranakro888 said:


> Thank you for replying!!


Were you able to submit your additional payslips / bank statements? Any news?

Also mind sharing when you submitted your application


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Waranakro888 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for replying!!
> ...


 I applied a month ago and haven’t heard anything from them yet! 😭


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Waranakro888 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Waranakro888 said:
> ...


Oh if it has just been a month I wouldn't worry - according to the ACT Government website the processing time is 3 months. One person I know got it in a little over three months.


----------



## mkuram (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi to everyone ,i read the thread and its quite helping , if anyone can share if they have got the recent state nomination from ACT? And how long does it take after assigning case officer?


----------



## paashish5 (May 28, 2018)

*Unknowingly applied for ACT*

 I unknowingly applied for ACT nomination on Friday. It seems the application is closed for offshore applicants since August last year. Will they consider my application as soon as they open the applications again? My brother has a permanent job in Canberra but he has not got PR yet. Despite reading the application guideline and knowing that it is unlikely, I am still asking will they consider it as closed relatives? Has anybody experienced it before? 

Although they have said that application is closed on August 2017, why are they saying that they are assigning applications to CO that were lodged on 25th April?

Moreover, I fulfill all the requirements as I have 60+5 points and applied meticulously.


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

paashish5 said:


> I unknowingly applied for ACT nomination on Friday. It seems the application is closed for offshore applicants since August last year. Will they consider my application as soon as they open the applications again? My brother has a permanent job in Canberra but he has not got PR yet. Despite reading the application guideline and knowing that it is unlikely, I am still asking will they consider it as closed relatives? Has anybody experienced it before?
> 
> Although they have said that application is closed on August 2017, why are they saying that they are assigning applications to CO that were lodged on 25th April?
> 
> Moreover, I fulfill all the requirements as I have 60+5 points and applied meticulously.


You will probably need to apply again in July when it opens for overseas / offshore. 
Close relatives is applicable only when your brother is an Australian citizen or permanent resident with 12 months of stay in ACT. 
They are probably processing applications of offshore candidates who have either close ties or job offers till 25th April.
Good luck


----------



## paashish5 (May 28, 2018)

Thanks! What about the application fee I paid?


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

paashish5 said:


> Thanks! What about the application fee I paid?


If a decision is made before July, which is most probable, you might not see it. 
I’m not sure if you can withdraw your application at this stage and claim a refund. 
I’m sure there must be a provision to withdraw and claim a refund, try mailing them, they are very helpful.


----------



## paashish5 (May 28, 2018)

Just now they replied me and told me that it is nun refundable. Isn't it a loot? I know it is my fault, but still.


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

paashish5 said:


> Just now they replied me and told me that it is nun refundable. Isn't it a loot? I know it is my fault, but still.


I guess their guidelines are clear. We need to read everything that is available and then make a decision. Can’t blame them.


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

I finally got a case officer assigned to my case! The problem now is that since I’ve been in Canberra for more than 2 years, but I haven’t studied, I don’t meet the criteria. However, my husband is the main visa holder but he moved to Canberra last year. So, I don’t know if they can consider that my husband wasn’t here and he’s already been studying in an ACT institution for about a year. Just waiting for the best!! But very worried about this...


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

Does anyone know if is it possible to apply again for a state nomination after being refused? Can you apply in the same state? Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Waranakro888 said:


> I finally got a case officer assigned to my case! The problem now is that since I’ve been in Canberra for more than 2 years, but I haven’t studied, I don’t meet the criteria. However, my husband is the main visa holder but he moved to Canberra last year. So, I don’t know if they can consider that my husband wasn’t here and he’s already been studying in an ACT institution for about a year. Just waiting for the best!! But very worried about this...


Congrats! Waiting for a case officer can be nerve wracking - well any waiting is I guess. 

You only need to have studied in the ACT (for at least a year) if you are on a student / 485 visa.

So it depends what visa you are on now. 

Do you mean your husband is the main visa applicant / applying for ACT nomination? Cause then if you are applying as a partner, I don't think you have to meet any of the nomination criteria - just the DHA's requirements when actually applying for the 190 visa later on. 



Waranakro888 said:


> Does anyone know if is it possible to apply again for a state nomination after being refused? Can you apply in the same state? Thanks


After reading some other threads on this site - it seems sometimes they will give you a specific time frame after which to apply - but it depends on the state / territory. Might be worth checking with Canberra directly?


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Waranakro888 said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got a case officer assigned to my case! The problem now is that since I’ve been in Canberra for more than 2 years, but I haven’t studied, I don’t meet the criteria. However, my husband is the main visa holder but he moved to Canberra last year. So, I don’t know if they can consider that my husband wasn’t here and he’s already been studying in an ACT institution for about a year. Just waiting for the best!! But very worried about this...
> ...


Thank you for replying. I’m the one applying for the nomination but my husband is still studying so not sure what’s gonna happen!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Waranakro888 said:


> Thank you for replying. I’m the one applying for the nomination but my husband is still studying so not sure what’s gonna happen!!


If you are currently working / have a genuine job offer (if currently on a visitor visa) then you should be good to go.

What visa are you presently on? 

Your husband studying should not be an issue, cause only you are applying for state nomination with the ACT. Later on, if/when invited to apply by DHA - then your husband will be listed as your partner in the 190 visa application (and both of you will be issued a bridging visa, so if his student visa expires he will be able to legally live and work here till a decision is made by DHA). 

That is my understanding. Full details are here though: http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/190-guidelines-jan-18.pdf


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Waranakro888 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for replying. I’m the one applying for the nomination but my husband is still studying so not sure what’s gonna happen!!
> ...


Thank you again for all the information and help. I already got an email from CO, waiting now for the delegate to review my case.


----------



## Lolalaloca (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Waranakro888 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for replying. I’m the one applying for the nomination but my husband is still studying so not sure what’s gonna happen!!
> ...


We both are the holders of a student visa!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Waranakro888 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Waranakro888 said:
> ...


Oh so you've only recently started studying? 

Either way glad to hear it's with the delegate now. Do keep us posted 🙂 

All the best!


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Does any one get ACT-SS under 233512 in current fiscal year.?
I need help to prepare the appliction


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> Does any one get ACT-SS under 233512 in current fiscal year.?
> I need help to prepare the appliction


Which part of you need help with? 

If it's skills assessment then there might be other threads that are more relevant, but if it's for SS in the ACT do ask


----------



## mkuram (Feb 20, 2018)

Have anyone got ACT SS on basis of close family ties recently!? How long does it take for decision outcomes after CO assign?


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

mkuram said:


> Have anyone got ACT SS on basis of close family ties recently!? How long does it take for decision outcomes after CO assign?


It was taking about 1- 2 months some time ago... our timeline: applied in July, CO assigned in nov, ITA in jan. hope this helps


----------



## Long (Mar 31, 2018)

A case officer was assigned to me in early May, but there have been no updates since then. Is that normal?


----------



## mkuram (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks for coming back thats helpful. Amd did you also applied because of close family ties? Did cO get intouch when the stared working on your case?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Does anyone know if they're going to open applications for overseas this year in July or August (without the need of job offer or family)?


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

Long said:


> A case officer was assigned to me in early May, but there have been no updates since then. Is that normal?


Yes


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

mkuram said:


> Thanks for coming back thats helpful. Amd did you also applied because of close family ties? Did cO get intouch when the stared working on your case?


Yes, we applied with close family ties. No, CO didn’t get in touch with us but when we mailed after about 5 months, they said that the file is with the delegate for approval.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Long said:


> A case officer was assigned to me in early May, but there have been no updates since then. Is that normal?


Looks normal according to the ACT website here:
Current processing times - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future



bishoyerian said:


> Does anyone know if they're going to open applications for overseas this year in July or August (without the need of job offer or family)?


Usually they open as soon as the new FY comes around and close mid to late August - as for without the need of a job offer or family - I would say unlikely for Closed Occupations. 

For Open Occupations you just need to show evidence of current sufficient employment opportunities for your nominated occupation, more info here:
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/190-guidelines-jan-18.pdf


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Does anyone know if they're going to open applications for overseas this year in July or August (without the need of job offer or family)?


Not sure bishoyerian, I’m sure they will and should though I’ve heard that lots of onshore candidates are moving to and applying from ACT this year and as you are aware that the quota for 190 from ACT is very small.


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

Guys, 

I am planning to apply for ACT SS in July, Will Act open state nomination for ICT occupations for offshore ? as my occupations is business analyst (261111). 

PTE- 10
Age - 30
Exp - 01
Degree - 15
Aus Study 05
PY 05
NAATI 05
Location-Offshore 
Occupation- Business Analyst 
190-75


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Which part of you need help with?
> 
> If it's skills assessment then there might be other threads that are more relevant, but if it's for SS in the ACT do ask


Hello PrettyIsotonic;
I need help to prepare my application from scratch.
Commitment statement 
Research in jobs.
All the requirements.

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Which part of you need help with?
> ...


Hey, are you applying from offshore or onshore? 

A commitment statement is on your own words what you love about Canberra. Was it a visit? Family? Someone you fell in love with? A movie? It is different for every person but should come across as sincere and not procedural. 

It is different to a settlement statement.

Research for jobs: ACT has a lot of public service jobs for the Federal and ACT government, many of these are suitable only for PRs/citizens/citizens with security clearance - so be careful using those jobs ads as evidence of employment prospects. 

You may use Seek, Indeed and other job portals to help you. Perhaps enquire with recruitment agencies (don't tell them you're offshore if you are) and ask them to forward you the type of jobs you are looking for. 

Industry / role specific networking groups might be another note granular level of information exchange you might want to get plugged into too.


----------



## sjw1921 (Jun 5, 2018)

*I need some advice for ACT SS points*

I have found that statement below

"Before you can apply for ACT nomination, you must complete an Expression of Interest (EOI) through
Department of Home Affairs SkillSelect.
 You must select the ACT as your preferred location to live in Australia.
 You must have a minimum 60 points.
Once the EOI is submitted on SkillSelect, you must apply for ACT 190 nomination by completing the
online ‘Application for ACT nomination."

For now, my point is 55 which means i have to get extra 5points more??
or I can apply for ACT SS with 55points and ACT SS nomination 5points??
i am confused with the procedures. Do i need to get nominated by ACT before EOI to DHA then it would give me 5 extra points which make my total points equal to 60 right??


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi friends,
I am preparing statements, commitments and searching for JOBS to apply in ACT.
Can someone share post which will help me in preparation of my application.
What are my chances ? Please check my signature.


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

sjw1921 said:


> I have found that statement below
> 
> "Before you can apply for ACT nomination, you must complete an Expression of Interest (EOI) through
> Department of Home Affairs SkillSelect.
> ...


You can apply with 55 points

1. create EOI 
2. Apply to ACT for nomination by paying the fee and following their guidelines 
3. Get ITA and then apply for visa (DHA)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zeeshaniqbal391 said:


> Hello PrettyIsotonic;
> I need help to prepare my application from scratch.
> Commitment statement
> Research in jobs.
> ...




Forum has tons of info, just search 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

My occupation is closed. I do not have job offer or family ties. Can I provide screenshots of job vacancies in my occupation and use such to apply?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi members,
I am starting the application process for ACT.
Please can someone share how i should write and search following:
1) Commitment Letter
2) Settlement Letter
3) Research on Employment (Electronics Engineer / Project Management, Execution) .
Your help will be appreciated.
Regards


----------



## sjw1921 (Jun 5, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Infiniteniny said:


> My occupation is closed. I do not have job offer or family ties. Can I provide screenshots of job vacancies in my occupation and use such to apply?


From my understanding of the ACT SS nomination criteria: unfortunately no. 

That research of employment opportunities is for applicants from overseas without a genuine job offer nominating an occupation that is open.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> Hi members,
> I am starting the application process for ACT.
> Please can someone share how i should write and search following:
> 1) Commitment Letter
> ...


1 - this is deeply personal, what do you like about Canberra? Try browsing the Canberra Times, RiotACT, the Canberra subreddit, Welcome To Canberra (ACT Government) website over a few days if you are clueless. 

2 - this document outlines the type of research you need to do: http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/190-guidelines-jan-18.pdf - how you structure and conduct your research is up to you but some ideas: 

-regarding rent check out realestate.com.au / allhomes.com.au, 
-regarding food check out the online prices at supermarkets like Coles, Woolworths, 
-regarding transport check out the Transport Canberra (ACT Government) website, if you have a family and are going to maintain a car you can find information regarding the cost of maintaining a car (registration, insurance, petrol) with a series of Google searches. 

Other things to consider are cost of relocation and transitional accommodation - bottomline is to show you are aware and realistic about the financial and other costs involved in relocating to Australia and have the means to address them. 

3 - job portals (Seek.com, Indeed.com etc.) - what is your nominated occupation?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - this is deeply personal, what do you like about Canberra? Try browsing the Canberra Times, RiotACT, the Canberra subreddit, Welcome To Canberra (ACT Government) website over a few days if you are clueless.
> 
> 2 - this document outlines the type of research you need to do: http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/190-guidelines-jan-18.pdf - how you structure and conduct your research is up to you but some ideas:
> 
> ...



Sir,
Thankyou so much for detailed reply. 
I appreciate your concern.
EA has given me Electronics Engineer.
And currently I am Project Assistant Manager.
Or you can say I am in Project Management/ Execution Department.

Do you think i will get invite on my current points??
Waiting for your reply,


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > 1 - this is deeply personal, what do you like about Canberra? Try browsing the Canberra Times, RiotACT, the Canberra subreddit, Welcome To Canberra (ACT Government) website over a few days if you are clueless.
> ...


No worries 

The ACT doesn't competitively rank folks by points and invite them from highest points to lowest - as long as you meet the DHA criteria for 190 visa (60 points at the moment) - you will be invited if you meet the ACT state nomination criteria on a first come first served basis till their quota is filled.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Just submitted my ACT SS application today - will update if/when CO contact happens and any other updates.


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just submitted my ACT SS application today - will update if/when CO contact happens and any other updates.


Good luck


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Does anyone know if they're going to open applications for overseas this year in July or August (without the need of job offer or family)?




They will open in July. Very difficult to predict upcoming changes. Based on current situation, it’s unlikely that they will relax any conditions. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just submitted my ACT SS application today - will update if/when CO contact happens and any other updates.


I got confirmation of payment today (one day after submitting and paying online), so that officially marks my ACT SS application as "lodged" and places it in the Q for CO allocation / consideration and eventual delegate decision.


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

What docs did you submit??




PrettyIsotonic said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Just submitted my ACT SS application today - will update if/when CO contact happens and any other updates.
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Salman007 said:


> What docs did you submit??


The following you could upload under specific headings requested by the online form (note these will vary for each applicant, e.g. between onshore and offshore applicants):

EOI ID from Skill Select
+ve Skills Assessment 
CV
IELTS
Commitment to Canberra
Passport
Bank Statements for the duration of my stay in the ACT so far
Employment Contract + Payslips for the duration of my work in the ACT so far
ACT Qualification Evidence
Current Visa

There is an option to upload 'other supporting documentation':
ACT drivers license 
Group Certificates for the duration of my work in the ACT so far
Superannuation statements for the duration of my work in the ACT so far


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just submitted my ACT SS application today - will update if/when CO contact happens and any other updates.


Best of luck sir,


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

Hi friends 



I need help, i have 70 points and my occupations is BA 261111, and not calming point for experience. its been almost year currently working in Ahmadabad (India) as system analyst. First 6 month salary was paid in cash, but i have all my pay slips. will DHA accept cash in hand salary ?. However, i am not claiming points for experience neither i mentioned in skill assessment. 

Asi am planning to apply for 190 ACT SS once it will open for overseas applicants For IT occupations. 

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Immi master said:


> Hi friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if the salary was paid in cash, surely PF or TDS would have been deducted ?
Did you file income tax return for that period ?

Do you have any 3rd party evidence for the period you were paid in cash ?

Cheers


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

hammoda4ever said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Any idea when ACT will reopen the doors for state nomination (subclass 190) for overseas applicants?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
I saw in your post that you have mentioned that you are applying for the Graphic designe.
Even I am a graphic designer.

Do you know what all documents require for ACT state sponsorship?


Regards,
Patil


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Patilhema said:


> hammoda4ever said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


The following link has a document checklist on the last page: 

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/190-guidelines-jan-18.pdf


----------



## paashish5 (May 28, 2018)

*Case officer recommended the application to ACT delegate!*

Today I received a mail stating that CO completed the assessment of my application based on the information I provided. However, it also says that the application was recommended to ACT delegate, and if they agree with the CO's recommendation, my application will be finalised. Has anybody been in this situation? How optimistic should I be? :confused2:


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

paashish5 said:


> Today I received a mail stating that CO completed the assessment of my application based on the information I provided. However, it also says that the application was recommended to ACT delegate, and if they agree with the CO's recommendation, my application will be finalised. Has anybody been in this situation? How optimistic should I be?


It means you will be receiving your state sponsorship within 2 months. Congratulations in advance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

paashish5 said:


> Today I received a mail stating that CO completed the assessment of my application based on the information I provided. However, it also says that the application was recommended to ACT delegate, and if they agree with the CO's recommendation, my application will be finalised. Has anybody been in this situation? How optimistic should I be?


This means the delegate (I believe his name is Chris) now has to sign off on the CO's recommendations and then the EOI will be updated accordingly (positive or negative). 

I know of someone who received a decision in 3.5 weeks once it was sent to the delegate.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

paashish5 said:


> Today I received a mail stating that CO completed the assessment of my application based on the information I provided. However, it also says that the application was recommended to ACT delegate, and if they agree with the CO's recommendation, my application will be finalised. Has anybody been in this situation? How optimistic should I be? :confused2:


Congratulations dear,
Are you onshore or offshore?
Can you please share you occupations and timeline with points please.
Soon you will get invite.
Cheers brother.


----------



## paashish5 (May 28, 2018)

I am an offshore applicant. My occupation is civil engineer and I have 60+5 points. I applied on 25th May 2018. It is quick though. I have my brother in Canberra since 5 months but has not got PR yet. My concern is although the case officer seemingly gave positive response, how likely is it that ACT delegate reject my application?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

paashish5 said:


> I am an offshore applicant. My occupation is civil engineer and I have 60+5 points. I applied on 25th May 2018. It is quick though. I have my brother in Canberra since 5 months but has not got PR yet. My concern is although the case officer seemingly gave positive response, how likely is it that ACT delegate reject my application?


I dont think they will reject.
Your occupation is in demand.
And points are also good.


----------



## mkuram (Feb 20, 2018)

Areeb126 said:


> paashish5 said:
> 
> 
> > I am an offshore applicant. My occupation is civil engineer and I have 60+5 points. I applied on 25th May 2018. It is quick though. I have my brother in Canberra since 5 months but has not got PR yet. My concern is although the case officer seemingly gave positive response, how likely is it that ACT delegate reject my application?
> ...



Dear , can I ask how someone can be sure before delegate make a final decision?
If case officer dosnt agree with your application do they normaly reject before sending it to delegates?


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Even if the salary was paid in cash, surely PF or TDS would have been deducted ?
> Did you file income tax return for that period ?
> 
> Do you have any 3rd party evidence for the period you were paid in cash ?
> ...


Hi,

What is third party evidence


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Is it true that as from July they increased number of points to apply to be 65, and not 60? :'(


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Is it true that as from July they increased number of points to apply to be 65, and not 60? :'(


Unfortunately, it's true.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> Unfortunately, it's true.


Sad day for me. This morning I received positive skill assessment, and will have 55+5 points, but with today's news about increase to 65, I was only hopeful for few hours


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, it's true.
> ...


What a coincidence! I can imagine how you feel right now, but don't give up just yet, there are other ways you can gain more points; be it writing another English test, partner skills assessment etc.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

dazzlinstar said:


> What a coincidence! I can imagine how you feel right now, but don't give up just yet, there are other ways you can gain more points; be it writing another English test, partner skills assessment etc.


Thanks Dazzlinstar, 
I already claim 5 point from my spouse, I guess the only chance is to try to increase English points and get 20 instead of current 10, but I'll have only one shot before ACT opens this summer (and usually closes in August) call for oversees applicants, otherwise I should hope & wait to try again next summer...


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > What a coincidence! I can imagine how you feel right now, but don't give up just yet, there are other ways you can gain more points; be it writing another English test, partner skills assessment etc.
> ...


Have you tried pte? Test scores are release within 5 days unlike Ielts.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

paashish5 said:


> I am an offshore applicant. My occupation is civil engineer and I have 60+5 points. I applied on 25th May 2018. It is quick though. I have my brother in Canberra since 5 months but has not got PR yet. My concern is although the case officer seemingly gave positive response, how likely is it that ACT delegate reject my application?


How you applied on 25 May 2018?
They have closed application for offshore applicants form August 2017.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

vesnacerroni said:


> Thanks Dazzlinstar,
> I already claim 5 point from my spouse, I guess the only chance is to try to increase English points and get 20 instead of current 10, but I'll have only one shot before ACT opens this summer (and usually closes in August) call for oversees applicants, otherwise I should hope & wait to try again next summer...


Brother,
Never give up.
I am also struggling to get 20 in PTE now.
I have one question.
Are you sure they will open their invite in July 2018 and again close it in August 2018?
Or have you seen previous trends??

waiting for your reply.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vesnacerroni said:


> dazzlinstar said:
> 
> 
> > What a coincidence! I can imagine how you feel right now, but don't give up just yet, there are other ways you can gain more points; be it writing another English test, partner skills assessment etc.
> ...


As Dazzlinstar said, don't lose all hope yet. This might sound extreme, but try and allocate 3-4 hours a day to PTE practice and sit the exam in one week? 

If you can't make the 20 points - whether you choose to do that or not I'm sure it will be dishheartening if the dates don't work or something falls apart but you can be damn proud of yourself for doing everything you have done so far. 

Sending you good vibes from an internet stranger 



Areeb126 said:


> paashish5 said:
> 
> 
> > I am an offshore applicant. My occupation is civil engineer and I have 60+5 points. I applied on 25th May 2018. It is quick though. I have my brother in Canberra since 5 months but has not got PR yet. My concern is although the case officer seemingly gave positive response, how likely is it that ACT delegate reject my application?
> ...


Applicants from offshore with close ties - eg a genuine job offer or close family in the ACT can apply. 



Areeb126 said:


> vesnacerroni said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dazzlinstar,
> ...


Going through this thread, they seem to open in July and close it mid August. 

Never say never about the PTE score, u got this 🙂


----------



## paashish5 (May 28, 2018)

Areeb126 said:


> How you applied on 25 May 2018?
> They have closed application for offshore applicants form August 2017.


Yeah. I did mistake and didn't expect anything. But couple of days back, I received a mail from my case officer saying my application has been assessed and sent to ACT delegate for final decision, which obviously surprised me. As I said earlier, my brother stays in ACT and has a well paid job, but he doesn't have a PR. My concern is how likely is that I get invited by the delegate. As far as I know, CO is the one who sees all the documents required. I didn't know that there is someone above him who has a final say. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

*ACT nomination*

hello all, 

My occupation is Business analyst and offshore, will ACT open for ICT occupation for offshore applicants. when it was open last time, anyone has information. please respond 

cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Immi master said:


> hello all,
> 
> My occupation is Business analyst and offshore, will ACT open for ICT occupation for offshore applicants. when it was open last time, anyone has information. please respond
> 
> cheers


Should know in the next few days it not next few weeks - usually offshore applications open in July and close mid-August. Hard to predict! 

But BA is likely to remain on the respective lists according to the Traffic Light Report (https://docs.jobs.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/180530_-_tlb_brief_mid_year_update.pdf)


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

*ACT nimination*



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Should know in the next few days it not next few weeks - usually offshore applications open in July and close mid-August. Hard to predict!
> 
> But BA is likely to remain on the respective lists according to the Traffic Light Report (https://docs.jobs.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/180530_-_tlb_brief_mid_year_update.pdf)


When the last time ICT business analyst was open for ACT


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Immi master said:


> When the last time ICT business analyst was open for ACT


No idea, but the folks from the following link might be worth checking with:
https://www.anzscosearch.com/history-report/#prices


----------



## ShPaul (Jun 27, 2018)

EFFECTIVE 4:00PM AEST FRIDAY 29 JUNE 2018:
Canberra residents:
• You are eligible to apply for ACT 190 nomination if your nominated occupation is listed as ‘open’ on the current ACT Occupation List.
• You are not eligible to apply for ACT 190 nomination if your nominated occupation is listed as ‘closed ‘on the current ACT Occupation List.
Overseas residents: 
• The ACT 190 nomination program remains closed for overseas applicants without close ties to Canberra, and is now closed to overseas applicants with close ties to Canberra.

This has been released today for ACT Canberra....


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

ShPaul said:


> EFFECTIVE 4:00PM AEST FRIDAY 29 JUNE 2018:
> Canberra residents:
> • You are eligible to apply for ACT 190 nomination if your nominated occupation is listed as ‘open’ on the current ACT Occupation List.
> • You are not eligible to apply for ACT 190 nomination if your nominated occupation is listed as ‘closed ‘on the current ACT Occupation List.
> ...


Does that mean it's only open for onshore applicants?


----------



## ShPaul (Jun 27, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Does that mean it's only open for onshore applicants?


Am not sure, I just shared what I saw in ACT website and doubt if this is final, because a State cannot decide to close offshore applications entirely for a whole year isnt it? It has never happened like that in any state so I am thinking they will announce again for offshore.


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

ShPaul said:


> Am not sure, I just shared what I saw in ACT website and doubt if this is final, because a State cannot decide to close offshore applications entirely for a whole year isnt it? It has never happened like that in any state so I am thinking they will announce again for offshore.


once they open for offshore, occupation will be same or all occupation will be open ? coz my occupation is 261111 business analyst.


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

Last year as well it was same they opened in July 4th for offshore and for onshore they opened in July 10th. So no need to worry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Patilhema said:


> Last year as well it was same they opened in July 4th for offshore and for onshore they opened in July 10th. So no need to worry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hiya Patilhelma - July 10 last year they made applications for closed occupations eligible for nomination by those onshore? So they have done this before? I.e. making closed occupations ineligible for application by onshore? 

If you would clarify 🙂


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hiya Patilhelma - July 10 last year they made applications for closed occupations eligible for nomination by those onshore? So they have done this before? I.e. making closed occupations ineligible for application by onshore?
> 
> If you would clarify 🙂




Right 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Patilhema said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya Patilhelma - July 10 last year they made applications for closed occupations eligible for nomination by those onshore? So they have done this before? I.e. making closed occupations ineligible for application by onshore?
> ...


Thanks for clarifying, thought this was the first time they had not allowed onshore applicants to nominate a closed occupation. Comforting to know there has been a precedent of it happening (and being subsequently reversed) in the past.


----------



## ShPaul (Jun 27, 2018)

Immi master said:


> once they open for offshore, occupation will be same or all occupation will be open ? coz my occupation is 261111 business analyst.


Attaching a snapshot that has been circulating that is meant as a communication to all migration agents...seems hopeful...let us not be coming to sudden conclusions hence. I think they will allow based on the Canberra Matrix new scoring that they may introduce in July, so let us hope for the best!!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ShPaul said:


> Attaching a snapshot that has been circulating that is meant as a communication to all migration agents...seems hopeful...let us not be coming to sudden conclusions hence. I think they will allow based on the Canberra Matrix new scoring that they may introduce in July, so let us hope for the best!!!


Thanks for sharing!

Interesting development - great they have something in the works to deal with the bottleneck


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

*ACT nomination*



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Interesting development - great they have something in the works to deal with the bottleneck



Please check this, ACT is not bringing any changes.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Immi master said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing!
> ...


That sounds like something in the works to me


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

ShPaul said:


> Attaching a snapshot that has been circulating that is meant as a communication to all migration agents...seems hopeful...let us not be coming to sudden conclusions hence. I think they will allow based on the Canberra Matrix new scoring that they may introduce in July, so let us hope for the best!!!


What kind of competition matrix scoring would it be, does anyone know the form?


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

EFFECTIVE 4:00PM AEST FRIDAY 29 JUNE 2018:
Canberra residents:
• You are eligible to apply for ACT 190 nomination if your nominated occupation is listed as ‘open’ on the current ACT Occupation List.
• You are not eligible to apply for ACT 190 nomination if your nominated occupation is listed as ‘closed ‘on the current ACT Occupation List.
Overseas residents: 
• The ACT 190 nomination program remains closed for overseas applicants without close ties to Canberra, and is now closed to overseas applicants with close ties to Canberra.


The reason behind ACT open the nomination for onshore application because from 1st July hundreds of onshore candidate will not be able to apply due to 65 points requirement. Hundreds of onshore students wont be eligible to fulfill the new requirement. By the way there is no 489 visa for ACT. Lastly, ACT nomination team has given opportunity to 60 points onshore students.


----------



## lunalovegood (Jul 24, 2017)

Immi master said:


> EFFECTIVE 4:00PM AEST FRIDAY 29 JUNE 2018:
> Canberra residents:
> • You are eligible to apply for ACT 190 nomination if your nominated occupation is listed as ‘open’ on the current ACT Occupation List.
> • You are not eligible to apply for ACT 190 nomination if your nominated occupation is listed as ‘closed ‘on the current ACT Occupation List.
> ...



Sorry! What are you trying to say here?


----------



## ShPaul (Jun 27, 2018)

Immi master said:


> once they open for offshore, occupation will be same or all occupation will be open ? coz my occupation is 261111 business analyst.


Let us hope for the best that it is the same list and yours is included in the list too, because we are all on the same boat right now!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ShPaul (Jun 27, 2018)

Some more info that is available in 190 visa page:

Effective 4:00pm AEST Friday 29 June 2018:
Canberra residents:
• You are eligible to apply for ACT 190 nomination if your nominated occupation is listed as 'open’ ‘ on the current ACT Occupation List.

• You are not eligible to apply for ACT 190 nomination if your nominated occupation is listed as ‘closed ‘on the current ACT Occupation List,

Overseas residents: 
• The ACT 190 nomination program remains closed for overseas applicants without close ties to Canberra, and is now closed to overseas applicants with close ties to Canberra.

As is the situation in other jurisdictions, the ACT is facing a significant increase in demand for the relatively small number of nomination places allocated by Home Affairs. We are currently investigating options to fairly manage the increased demand for the ACT 190 nomination program. As we work through these issues and consider options to manage demand, the program will remain suspended for Canberra residents with nominated occupations listed as ‘closed’ on the current ACT Occupation List.

Skilled visa - ACT 190 nomination - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ShPaul said:


> Some more info that is available in 190 visa page:
> 
> Effective 4:00pm AEST Friday 29 June 2018:
> Canberra residents:
> ...


To clarify: Canberra residents who nominated a closed occupation and applied and paid for ACT state nomination before 4pm 29 June - their applications will be assessed against the nomination criteria that was in effect on the date they applied.


----------



## Manji (Jul 2, 2018)

*Act 190*

I applied for ACT sponsorship under 190 with 55 points. (Expecting 5 points from the state). 
I still have not received a sponsorship invitation . Will the new 65 point rule apply to me?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Manji said:


> I applied for ACT sponsorship under 190 with 55 points. (Expecting 5 points from the state).
> I still have not received a sponsorship invitation . Will the new 65 point rule apply to me?


If you didn't receive an invite as of 1 July 2018 - unfortunately yes, I believe it will apply to you. 

Can you increase your points in any way? If you haven't got an invite yet that also means you can update your EOI still, eg by improving any English evidence scores.


----------



## Manji (Jul 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you didn't receive an invite as of 1 July 2018 - unfortunately yes, I believe it will apply to you.
> 
> Can you increase your points in any way? If you haven't got an invite yet that also means you can update your EOI still, eg by improving any English evidence scores.


But It's not fair right? I have made a payment and when I applied I qualified for their requirements. It was their delay in sending me a sponsorship. I think they should at least consider the applicants who have already applied for the state sponsorship before the 1st of July. What do you think?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Manji said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > If you didn't receive an invite as of 1 July 2018 - unfortunately yes, I believe it will apply to you.
> ...


I think it's unfair that only four days notice was given, yes. 

Some states like SA were fast tracking their 190 60 pointers - I think ACT was as well since they replied to my query on a Sunday (yesterday). 

Is there anyway you can increase your points, or try a different visa eg RSMS?


----------



## Manji (Jul 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I think it's unfair that only four days notice was given, yes.
> 
> Some states like SA were fast tracking their 190 60 pointers - I think ACT was as well since they replied to my query on a Sunday (yesterday).
> 
> Is there anyway you can increase your points, or try a different visa eg RSMS?


DHA website is updated but not the ACT website :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Manji said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's unfair that only four days notice was given, yes.
> ...


The ACT website says applicants have to meet the DHA requirements for a 190 visa though, so it is implied, although not explicitly referenced the new 65 points.


----------



## ShPaul (Jun 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> To clarify: Canberra residents who nominated a closed occupation and applied and paid for ACT state nomination before 4pm 29 June - their applications will be assessed against the nomination criteria that was in effect on the date they applied.


Yes is the answer my wisdom directs me to say, but since they are more stricter than before with the bottleneck situation they are trying to create there, anything can happen. Probably best is you can mail them directly and check on this to confirm.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ShPaul said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > To clarify: Canberra residents who nominated a closed occupation and applied and paid for ACT state nomination before 4pm 29 June - their applications will be assessed against the nomination criteria that was in effect on the date they applied.
> ...


Yes I checked with them yesterday and they confirmed the above 🙂


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes I checked with them yesterday and they confirmed the above 🙂




Thanks for sharing and confirming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Processing times webpage hasn't been updated in two weeks - here's hoping for a new batch of CO allocations this week 

If anyone else has applied for ACT nomination or is planning to do post or PM me


----------



## Manji (Jul 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Processing times webpage hasn't been updated in two weeks - here's hoping for a new batch of CO allocations this week
> 
> If anyone else has applied for ACT nomination or is planning to do post or PM me


Yes It's not updated yet. Don't know what changes they might bring in


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Manji said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Processing times webpage hasn't been updated in two weeks - here's hoping for a new batch of CO allocations this week
> ...


When did you apply for ACT nomination Manji? 

Are you able to increase your points any further to hit 65? If so, the ACT does not competitively rank applicants that meet their nomination criteria, so once they open for offshore nominations again you would be able to reapply.


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

*ACT nomination*



PrettyIsotonic said:


> When did you apply for ACT nomination Manji?
> 
> Are you able to increase your points any further to hit 65? If so, the ACT does not competitively rank applicants that meet their nomination criteria, so once they open for offshore nominations again you would be able to reapply.


Any idea when they will open for offshore applicant ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Immi master said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > When did you apply for ACT nomination Manji?
> ...


No idea buddy - I'm hoping to use "The Wayback Machine" website to scrutinize past updates out of interest this weekend 🙂


----------



## Manji (Jul 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> When did you apply for ACT nomination Manji?
> 
> Are you able to increase your points any further to hit 65? If so, the ACT does not competitively rank applicants that meet their nomination criteria, so once they open for offshore nominations again you would be able to reapply.


What do you mean re-apply? I applied on the 9th June and paid the fee of 300AUD. Do you think I have to re-apply?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Manji said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > When did you apply for ACT nomination Manji?
> ...


How many points do you have?


----------



## Manji (Jul 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> How many points do you have?


55+5(state points)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Manji said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > How many points do you have?
> ...


Unfortunately from 1 July 2018 the minimum points required to be invited for 189/190/489 is 65 points (65 or 60+5 or 55+10) - so you will have to increase your points


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

For the lurkers, in case you missed it - this was shared with agents with clients from the ACT in June:

"As you are all aware, the demand for ACT 190 nomination currently exceeds the annual allocation of nomination places set by Home Affairs. To manage the ever increasing demand, we are proposing to change the process for applying for ACT nomination of a Subclass 190 visa with effect from 1 July 2018.

The ACT is proposing to introduce a selection-based invitation process where candidates will express an interest in applying for ACT 190 nomination by completing a score-based Canberra Matrix. The Matrix score will then be ranked each month. Candidates will be selected and invited to apply for ACT 190 nomination."


----------



## Manji (Jul 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> For the lurkers, in case you missed it - this was shared with agents with clients from the ACT in June:
> 
> "As you are all aware, the demand for ACT 190 nomination currently exceeds the annual allocation of nomination places set by Home Affairs. To manage the ever increasing demand, we are proposing to change the process for applying for ACT nomination of a Subclass 190 visa with effect from 1 July 2018.
> 
> The ACT is proposing to introduce a selection-based invitation process where candidates will express an interest in applying for ACT 190 nomination by completing a score-based Canberra Matrix. The Matrix score will then be ranked each month. Candidates will be selected and invited to apply for ACT 190 nomination."


Does DHA specify a quota to each state for 190 visa?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Manji said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > For the lurkers, in case you missed it - this was shared with agents with clients from the ACT in June:
> ...


That is definitely what seems to be implied in that statement above 🙂 

If you look at the Skill Select data for 190 invitation rounds, ACT is roughly 1000 a year it seems.


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

Any update regarding ACT 190 visa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Patilhema said:


> Any update regarding ACT 190 visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you applied?

I'm awaiting a CO to be assigned by the ACT (another 2-3 weeks is my guess). 

I understand the ACT is in the process of drawing up their own supplementary list / special conditions aka Canberra Matrix referenced earlier.


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

I have not applied. I was waiting for the visa program to open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

Patilhema said:


> I have not applied. I was waiting for the visa program to open.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How did you apply? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Patilhema said:


> I have not applied. I was waiting for the visa program to open.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh right, let's hope they open soon for you! 



Patilhema said:


> Patilhema said:
> 
> 
> > I have not applied. I was waiting for the visa program to open.
> ...


I followed the instructions on the website - any particular step that has you confused? I'd be happy to offer my 2 cents


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

My question was they closed the program in 2017 itself how you were able to apply?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

Your job code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Patilhema said:


> My question was they closed the program in 2017 itself how you were able to apply?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I applied onshore



Patilhema said:


> Your job code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


411711


----------



## manojbarch (Feb 7, 2018)

*Advise pls*



bishoyerian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm starting this thread for people applying for Canberra state sponsorship this coming July.
> If you have any news or updates pleas share here.


Hi Bishoyerian, 

Im planning to apply under this code architectural drafts-person. Im an architect with B.arch 11 years experience. Working in Dubai since 8 years. Please advise me how I can start-with.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

manojbarch said:


> Hi Bishoyerian,
> 
> Im planning to apply under this code architectural drafts-person. Im an architect with B.arch 11 years experience. Working in Dubai since 8 years. Please advise me how I can start-with.


This might be a good place to start:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

*ACT state sponsorship 2018*

Hi,
Any idea when ACT state sponsorship opens for overseas applicants?

Regards,
Patil


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Patilhema said:


> Hi,
> Any idea when ACT state sponsorship opens for overseas applicants?
> 
> Regards,
> Patil


No idea 

In past years they have opened in July and closed in August 

The lack of info was mentioned in the Canberra Times today:
https://www.canberratimes.com.au/po...6cnF2bi5wYnoubmgmZ3Z6cmZnbnpjPTE1MzIyNTA1NjI=


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Another piece in the Canberra Times today about the sudden ACT 190 nomination changes:

https://www.canberratimes.com.au/po...crash-after-visa-changes-20180720-p4zsr9.html


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Just an update - I got a CO from the ACT team allocated this morning, and just to summarize for any lurkers: 

-ACT State Sponsorship Lodged 20 June 2018
-ACT State Sponsorship Payment Acknowledgement 21 June 2018
-ACT State Sponsorship CO Allocation 26 July 2018

I must say the ACT Migration Services team have been fantastic at responding to queries promptly and in being transparent about where one stands in terms of processing time etc.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

manojbarch said:


> Hi Bishoyerian,
> 
> 
> 
> Im planning to apply under this code architectural drafts-person. Im an architect with B.arch 11 years experience. Working in Dubai since 8 years. Please advise me how I can start-with.




You’ll have to get you documents assessed from VETASSESS, and during this time clear your english.
After receiving positive assessment (hopefully) and clearing your english, update your EOI and select 190 visa, at the moment though only Tasmania is open but has conditions, hopefully next year ACT will re-open nominations.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just an update - I got a CO from the ACT team allocated this morning, and just to summarize for any lurkers:
> 
> -ACT State Sponsorship Lodged 20 June 2018
> -ACT State Sponsorship Payment Acknowledgement 21 June 2018
> ...


@PrettyIsotonic, did you get the invite through skill select from ACT for applying to 190 or are you still in the process of getting sponsorship from ACT?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

csdhan said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Just an update - I got a CO from the ACT team allocated this morning, and just to summarize for any lurkers:
> ...


Still in the process of getting sponsorship from the ACT buddy 

How about u?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Still in the process of getting sponsorship from the ACT buddy
> 
> How about u?


Nopes, nowhere near it. Still waiting for them open the process this year, then I'll try my luck with 70+5 for 233512.

Best of luck for you!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

csdhan said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Still in the process of getting sponsorship from the ACT buddy
> ...


Are you onshore or offshore? 🙂 

Already have your skills assessment and English language competency done?

Cause for offshore, when/if they open - it's for a very brief amount of time from what I understand (eg one month)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Anybody have info about how long the CO took to assess their case, before referring to the delegate for signature (and how long the delegate took after referral) 

Do share if you were asked for more info too 

I'll update my timeline myself when I get more info


----------



## Manji (Jul 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Anybody have info about how long the CO took to assess their case, before referring to the delegate for signature (and how long the delegate took after referral)
> 
> Do share if you were asked for more info too
> 
> I'll update my timeline myself when I get more info


Hi,

does the case get assigned to the delegate after the CO approves? What exactly happens in the delegate assigned stage?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Manji said:


> Hi,
> 
> does the case get assigned to the delegate after the CO approves? What exactly happens in the delegate assigned stage?


Yes. 

From reading this thread, after it goes to the delegate they make the final decision (basically it enters another Q, and can take 2-4 weeks).

Would you mind sharing your timelines please? Eg when you lodged, when you got a case officer, and when you got assigned to the delegate?

Edit:
It goes to the delegate after the CO has finished their assessment, so they might deem you positive or negative, and it is up to the delegate to make the final decision.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

My application has been recommended to the delegate today (signature updated), email copied below:

"The case officer has completed assessment of your application for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa. The assessment was based on the information you provided in support of the application.

The application was recommended to the ACT delegate on 3/08/2018

If the delegate agrees with the case officer’s recommendation, the application will be finalised.

You will be notified by email, within three to four weeks, once the decision is made."


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Lucky you brother.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> Lucky you brother.


Thanks Areeb126 - if I can help with anything do say, appreciate the kind words


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Are you onshore or offshore? 🙂
> 
> Already have your skills assessment and English language competency done?
> 
> Cause for offshore, when/if they open - it's for a very brief amount of time from what I understand (eg one month)


I'm done with everything and preparing for my first PTE next week and waiting for spouse's assessment also. Presently for my ANZSCO code, no state is even looking at CVs and only going by the highest points in skill select which obviously are going to guys with 189 in hand. So my only hope is reaching 80 points or if ACT still keeps their procedure same.

Do keep the updates coming. Thanks!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

csdhan said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > Are you onshore or offshore? 🙂
> ...


Great you're keeping prepared, all the best with PTE buddy 🙂


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Noticed this update on the ACT website:

ACT Government working with stakeholders to improve ACT Skilled Migration Program – Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa scheme

Background

The Australian Government Department of Home Affairs currently allocates 800 places each financial year to the ACT to nominate intending migrants under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa scheme. Applications for nomination exceeded the 2017-18 allocation, and pressure on the scheme is expected to grow further in 2018-19.

This increase in demand is largely due to Federal Government changes across the broader skilled migration program and changes to requirements in other states and territories for similar pathways. The ACT Government recently placed temporary restrictions on ACT nominations for the 190 visa stream to investigate how we can more fairly and effectively manage increased demand for the program and ensure areas with the greatest skills need are prioritised.

ACT Government response
The ACT Government understands the decision to migrate and settle in Canberra is deeply personal and requires a significant amount of planning and commitment.*A priority for the 190 visa process in the ACT is to ensure migrants arriving and living in Canberra permanently have the best chance of making a good life and becoming active members of the Canberra community. The intention of our program is to support nominations for eligible, skilled workers, who demonstrate a commitment to remaining in the ACT and have occupational skills that are in demand in the ACT economy.

Application process
The measures the ACT Government has taken to restrict current access to the program took effect on 29 June 2018.*Applicants who had already lodged their applications will not be affected by this restriction – the applications received in 2017-18 (approximately 300) that exceeded our allocation have been transferred into the current financial year’s consideration and will continue to be assessed.Applicants who had commenced an application were given additional time to lodge their application.

The program remains open to temporary residents of Canberra with skills in occupations listed as ‘open’ on the*ACT Occupation List.*This will enable us to continue to address the ACT’s most critical skills needs without exhausting the 2018-19 allocation. More information about the nomination guidelines is available*here.

Given the limited availability of ACT nomination places, potential applicants who move to the ACT from interstate to try to achieve ACT nomination do so without any guarantee that they will receive ACT nomination. As stated in the guidelines, the program may be temporarily closed at any time without notice.

Future planning and review
The ACT Government is aware of the impacts the restrictions have had on individuals already in Canberra who may have been close to achieving the eligibility criteria when the restrictions were applied. These circumstances will be taken into account as we continue working with stakeholders to improve the ACT Skilled Migration Program.

In considering options for this program into the future, the ACT Government will continue to consult stakeholders regarding the administration of the current program and the impact of the increased demand, to inform the implementation of a more sustainable program that is fair, effective and takes into account the needs of applicants and the needs of the ACT.

Further advice regarding the review and opportunities for consultation will be made available as soon as possible.

Source:
www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/skilled-visa-act-190-nomination/


----------



## Manji (Jul 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks Areeb126 - if I can help with anything do say, appreciate the kind words


I have been assessed by the ACS. But when I did the skill assessment I only gave them the employment letters I had that time. There was a delay in getting a letter from one of the employers hence it wasn't submitted. However, I have the letter with me now. Can I update my skill assessment for the missing time period with that letter.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Manji said:


> I have been assessed by the ACS. But when I did the skill assessment I only gave them the employment letters I had that time. There was a delay in getting a letter from one of the employers hence it wasn't submitted. However, I have the letter with me now. Can I update my skill assessment for the missing time period with that letter.


I don't see why you can't get reassessed with the additional letter.


----------



## Manji (Jul 2, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I don't see why you can't get reassessed with the additional letter.


Does Re-assessment mean a new assessment altogether? So do I have to pay AUD 500 again in that case?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Manji said:


> Does Re-assessment mean a new assessment altogether? So do I have to pay AUD 500 again in that case?


I'm not familiar with ACS unfortunately, perhaps try one of the more active ACS threads. 

If you are within 60 days, you might be able to submit a review.


----------



## Soubhi1984 (Jul 15, 2018)

paashish5 said:


> Today I received a mail stating that CO completed the assessment of my application based on the information I provided. However, it also says that the application was recommended to ACT delegate, and if they agree with the CO's recommendation, my application will be finalised. Has anybody been in this situation? How optimistic should I be? :confused2:


hi 
same for me 

can u contact me in watsup

00971567603916


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Soubhi1984 said:


> hi
> same for me
> 
> can u contact me in watsup
> ...


I'm currently at this stage too, when did you receive this message?


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> My application has been recommended to the delegate today (signature updated), email copied below:
> 
> "The case officer has completed assessment of your application for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa. The assessment was based on the information you provided in support of the application.
> 
> ...


This is a normal procedure for everyone. Delegate has few weeks of SLA to approve in system. Case officer scrutinizes application in all possible ways. So if case officer has recommended then delegate approval should not be a problem.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

snim said:


> This is a normal procedure for everyone. Delegate has few weeks of SLA to approve in system. Case officer scrutinizes application in all possible ways. So if case officer has recommended then delegate approval should not be a problem.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


That is my understanding too, this will be the beginning of my third week it has been with the delegate. 

If you went through the same process, how long did the delegate take in your instance?


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That is my understanding too, this will be the beginning of my third week it has been with the delegate.
> 
> If you went through the same process, how long did the delegate take in your instance?


Delegate has 9 weeks of SLA I believe but got approval in 5th week. Hope your job code is in open state.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

snim said:


> Delegate has 9 weeks of SLA I believe but got approval in 5th week. Hope your job code is in open state.


Any source on the 9 weeks of SLA? 

Did your email indicate a time frame? Mine said 3-4 weeks but I'm expecting 4-6 weeks since the overall average processing time is 3 months. 

My job code is closed, but I met the nomination criteria on the date I applied so all good on that front. Just hope DHA doesn't publish new combined lists that removes my job code altogether, that's out of my hands though.


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Any source on the 9 weeks of SLA?
> 
> Did your email indicate a time frame? Mine said 3-4 weeks but I'm expecting 4-6 weeks since the overall average processing time is 3 months.
> 
> My job code is closed, but I met the nomination criteria on the date I applied so all good on that front. Just hope DHA doesn't publish new combined lists that removes my job code altogether, that's out of my hands though.


No written information of 9 weeks. It is their internal SLA. If quota of your job code is available under 189 then definitely you will get invite as this is just a beginning of new financial year.


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

The delegate reviews the applications once or twice a month and a limited quota released each month. The trend in 2017 has been that once the files move to the delegate, approval comes in about 8 weeks. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

snim said:


> No written information of 9 weeks. It is their internal SLA. If quota of your job code is available under 189 then definitely you will get invite as this is just a beginning of new financial year.


Under 190 I thought there was no quota, but who knows these days. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ind2ozdream said:


> The delegate reviews the applications once or twice a month and a limited quota released each month. The trend in 2017 has been that once the files move to the delegate, approval comes in about 8 weeks.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks mate  I'm hoping for something by late September


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Under 190 I thought there was no quota, but who knows these days.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


As per my understanding there is no seperate quota for 190. State fetches quota from 189 itself.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

snim said:


> As per my understanding there is no seperate quota for 190. State fetches quota from 189 itself.


Have a source? 

Learning new things everyday.


----------



## Soubhi1984 (Jul 15, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I'm currently at this stage too, when did you receive this message?


today 19/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Soubhi1984 said:


> today 19/8/2018


You're inching towards a nomination! Mind sharing when you submitted, and when you had a CO allocated? Did your email mention a time frame for the delegates decision (mine said 3-4 weeks)? 

Hopefully I'll have some positive news in the next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Soubhi1984 (Jul 15, 2018)

hi 
this is the below emial
The case officer has completed assessment of your application for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa. The assessment was based on the information you provided in support of the application.

The application was recommended to the ACT delegate on 19/08/2018 

If the delegate agrees with the case officer’s recommendation, the application will be finalised.

You will be notified by email, within three to four weeks, once the decision is made.

Regards


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Soubhi1984 said:


> hi
> this is the below emial
> The case officer has completed assessment of your application for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa. The assessment was based on the information you provided in support of the application.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing 

Exact same one I got save for the difference in date.

Let's hope the good ole delegate isn't off on some long service leave or something, haha


----------



## Soubhi1984 (Jul 15, 2018)

did u get invitation ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Soubhi1984 said:


> did u get invitation ?


Still waiting mate.

My application was sent to the delegate on 3 August 2018 - I'm expecting an invitation by late September (assuming the combined lists by DHA don't change and my occupation is removed).


----------



## Soubhi1984 (Jul 15, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Exact same one I got save for the difference in date.
> 
> Let's hope the good ole delegate isn't off on some long service leave or something, haha




Hi 
Did you get invite
when u received this email


----------



## Soubhi1984 (Jul 15, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Still waiting mate.
> 
> My application was sent to the delegate on 3 August 2018 - I'm expecting an invitation by late September (assuming the combined lists by DHA don't change and my occupation is removed).


did u apply for 189
what is your occupation


----------



## Soubhi1984 (Jul 15, 2018)

Soubhi1984 said:


> did u apply for 189
> what is your occupation


I just want to know ACT 190 nominated closed nowadays so how they process our files


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Still waiting mate.
> 
> My application was sent to the delegate on 3 August 2018 - I'm expecting an invitation by late September (assuming the combined lists by DHA don't change and my occupation is removed).


My suggestion would be in the interim period keep all visa application related documents ready so that you can lodge application ASAP.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Soubhi1984 said:


> did u apply for 189
> what is your occupation


I applied for 190, anzsco 411711 (see my signature for timeline)



Soubhi1984 said:


> I just want to know ACT 190 nominated closed nowadays so how they process our files


ACT will consider your application as per the nomination criteria on the day you applied, since I applied before 29 June 2018, I am eligible for ACT state nomination. I double checked this with the ACT migration team. 



snim said:


> My suggestion would be in the interim period keep all visa application related documents ready so that you can lodge application ASAP.


Thanks mate - it is all ready and good to go, as soon as I get the invitation I will be lodging the application along with my documentation on the same day (medicals and PCC done too).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Got the ACT nomination today!

SkillSelect invite came 1 minute after the ACT invite. 

Full timeline in my signature


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Got the ACT nomination today!
> 
> SkillSelect invite came 1 minute after the ACT invite.
> 
> Full timeline in my signature



Congrats and all the best


----------



## Soubhi1984 (Jul 15, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Got the ACT nomination today!
> 
> SkillSelect invite came 1 minute after the ACT invite.
> 
> Full timeline in my signature


congratulation 

when your file sent to delegate ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Soubhi1984 said:


> congratulation
> 
> when your file sent to delegate ?


It was sent to the delegate on 3 August


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ind2ozdream said:


> Congrats and all the best


Thanks  now to tackle the next stage..!


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Ind2ozdream said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats and all the best
> ...


File the application, pay the fees, do medicals and PCC and then wait again 👍🏽


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ind2ozdream said:


> File the application, pay the fees, do medicals and PCC and then wait again 👍🏽


Medicals and PCC done - just need to file the application and pay, intend to do so tonight! 

Just jumped over to the post office to get a passport sized picture taken (new requirement this financial year, and they want one less than 6 months old).


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Got the ACT nomination today!
> 
> SkillSelect invite came 1 minute after the ACT invite.
> 
> Full timeline in my signature


Congratulations


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Ind2ozdream said:
> 
> 
> > File the application, pay the fees, do medicals and PCC and then wait again 👍🏽
> ...


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Got the ACT nomination today!
> 
> SkillSelect invite came 1 minute after the ACT invite.
> 
> Full timeline in my signature


Congrats PI!! Best of luck for the visa lodging and waiting....


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. 

If you're going through this process or planning to in the ACT, I will be on the forum at least till my 190 grant, so feel free to post here or PM me - I would be happy to share my experience. 

Cheers all


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone.
> 
> If you're going through this process or planning to in the ACT, I will be on the forum at least till my 190 grant, so feel free to post here or PM me - I would be happy to share my experience.
> 
> Cheers all


I am also waiting for grant. Lodged in June. How is job market in ACT. Is it possible to move out of ACT if there are no jobs.


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi, 
I am waiting for the ACT program to open, in the meanwhile just wanted to check regarding job advertisement document which needs to be produced as a proof while applying for ACT nomination.

I have overall 10 years of experience in the field and after the assessment I have got points for 8 years, so I have to look for the jobs which says exactly 8 years/ it can say minimum 3 years or minimum 5 years? Because most of the advertisements says whether it is entry level or senior that doesn’t state how many years of experience should the candidate have. 

Your response is much appreciated.

Regards 
Patil


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

snim said:


> I am also waiting for grant. Lodged in June. How is job market in ACT. Is it possible to move out of ACT if there are no jobs.


What is the field in which you are hoping to find a job?

If you haven't already, check out this thread:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/l...-perm-job-4-months-what-i-learnt-process.html

ACT has one of the fastest growing economies in Australia - if you have transferable skills finding a job is possible.

As for moving out of the ACT - if you mean not honoring the 2 year commitment to live and work in the ACT - there are lots of views on this matter. People have reported some states giving concessions, and then there are some states like NSW that explicitly state they will not sign a release or provide a release letter.

But personally I think if you do, how is that different from a 189 visa. I would consult a MARA agent for advice if that is a realistic plan you have on the table.


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

Patilhema said:


> Hi,
> I am waiting for the ACT program to open, in the meanwhile just wanted to check regarding job advertisement document which needs to be produced as a proof while applying for ACT nomination.
> 
> I have overall 10 years of experience in the field and after the assessment I have got points for 8 years, so I have to look for the jobs which says exactly 8 years/ it can say minimum 3 years or minimum 5 years? Because most of the advertisements says whether it is entry level or senior that doesn’t state how many years of experience should the candidate have.
> ...


I had submitted advertisement irrespective of required experience unless explicitly mentioned. I think keywords should match with your job code. Try to submit maximum job advertisements.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Patilhema said:


> Hi,
> I am waiting for the ACT program to open, in the meanwhile just wanted to check regarding job advertisement document which needs to be produced as a proof while applying for ACT nomination.
> 
> I have overall 10 years of experience in the field and after the assessment I have got points for 8 years, so I have to look for the jobs which says exactly 8 years/ it can say minimum 3 years or minimum 5 years? Because most of the advertisements says whether it is entry level or senior that doesn’t state how many years of experience should the candidate have.
> ...


The ACT 190 nomination guidelines don't mention anything about being overqualified, only that one should meet the minimum requirements across a range of criteria for any job advertisements used in your application.

I would email [email protected] to clarify, they have been extremely helpful (and that too is an understatement) in my experience.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Got the ACT nomination today!
> 
> SkillSelect invite came 1 minute after the ACT invite.
> 
> Full timeline in my signature


many congrats bro


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

JASN2015 said:


> many congrats bro


Thanks bro, I'm so happy that I am now in the system.

I have done all that I can now I feel - touchwood - even if I don't get the grant, I feel much more relieved knowing that I am in for consideration. Hopefully I will have some good news in the next year


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What is the field in which you are hoping to find a job?
> 
> If you haven't already, check out this thread:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/l...-perm-job-4-months-what-i-learnt-process.html
> ...


Thanks for the info. I am into IT field, just worried about job prospects as most of the jobs here requires security clearance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

snim said:


> Thanks for the info. I am into IT field, just worried about job prospects as most of the jobs here requires security clearance.


Only APS jobs (Federal Govt) will require security clearance. 

ACT Gov jobs will be accessible to PR's, then there's the higher education space (there are 3 big uni's).

Don't forget to look at SME IT companies too, I know in the sector I work in there's a few small companies with a bulk of the contracts and ongoing work.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks bro, I'm so happy that I am now in the system.
> 
> I have done all that I can now I feel - touchwood - even if I don't get the grant, I feel much more relieved knowing that I am in for consideration. Hopefully I will have some good news in the next year


Hard and frustrating part is over, and you have lodged your visa ,now forget that you have lodged a visa and enjoy the life, eventually you will receive the golden mail.
Good luck bro.


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The ACT 190 nomination guidelines don't mention anything about being overqualified, only that one should meet the minimum requirements across a range of criteria for any job advertisements used in your application.
> 
> 
> 
> I would email [email protected] to clarify, they have been extremely helpful (and that too is an understatement) in my experience.




I mailed them the response is below 
At this stage, there are no plans to re open the ACT migration program to overseas applicants. If it does reopen, you must meet the eligibility criteria at that time. The criteria is likely to be very different as a result of the current review




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Patilhema said:


> I mailed them the response is below
> At this stage, there are no plans to re open the ACT migration program to overseas applicants. If it does reopen, you must meet the eligibility criteria at that time. The criteria is likely to be very different as a result of the current review
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunate news, but good to know sooner rather than later. Have you considered applying to other states?


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Unfortunate news, but good to know sooner rather than later. Have you considered applying to other states?




As of now my occupation is only open for SA and I don’t meet the criteria.

I was waiting that ACT will open unfortunately even they are going to change the criteria.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Patilhema said:


> As of now my occupation is only open for SA and I don’t meet the criteria.
> 
> I was waiting that ACT will open unfortunately even they are going to change the criteria.
> 
> ...


What is your anzsco code?

Anyway you can get assessed positively under a different anzsco code that is open?


----------



## Soubhi1984 (Jul 15, 2018)

huynhquocvan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new member. Anyone please help to advise my case. I got 2 emails in the same day: 1/ CO assigned and 2/ Delegate Decision Pending after CO complete the assessment. The email said that: "If the delegate agrees with the case officer’s recommendation, the application will be finalised". Could anyone experience whether I got a positive recommendation for CO or not. I am confused because of CO's quick assessment. Many thanks.


hi
have u got invitation


----------



## bibi2310 (Jul 12, 2018)

hi all, I have a question about lodging visa 190, hope someone can help!!
I already have all the required documents except police clearance, should I lodge the visa now and submit PC later or wait until I get PC then lodge the visa?
Can I submit PC before the CO asks for it or I will have to wait until the CO requests it?


----------



## cool11sahil (Feb 27, 2018)

Lodge whatever u have now.. upload pcc once u get.. better to upload all docs upfront


----------



## Oldsoul (Sep 3, 2017)

bibi2310 said:


> hi all, I have a question about lodging visa 190, hope someone can help!!
> I already have all the required documents except police clearance, should I lodge the visa now and submit PC later or wait until I get PC then lodge the visa?
> Can I submit PC before the CO asks for it or I will have to wait until the CO requests it?


I would suggest you load everything upfront at the time of lodging your visa. However just remember that the pcc is valid for a year from the date of issue. So more often then not if your visa processing take longer then expected, your initial arrival date may get squeezed a bit. 
But in all likely hood if the co is satisfied with all your papers and doesnt ask for anything else, your entire process is faster. 
I did the same. 
Pcc in oct 2017 and applied for 190 visa in dec. Got grant in April. Nothing further was requested. However my Initial arival date is exactly the day my pcc expires. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

May I know what happens after the ACT Nomination is sent to the Delegate?

My ACT Nomination application was assigned by a cased officer on 11/09/2018 and it was sent to the Delegate on the same day.

TIA


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Ahri said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> May I know what happens after the ACT Nomination is sent to the Delegate?
> 
> ...


It means your application is processed by co and the delegate has to sign it off so you'll likely get your invitation in about 8 weeks.


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

So it is a positive news right? 

I am afraid what if the delegate rejects it >"<. Is it correct that usually if it is a negative application, the CO will reject it right away without waiting for the delegate's decision?

I just had a quick browse through our thread and most of people say it takes around 3-4 weeks for the delegate to make decision. So the time is now changed to 8 weeks? 



dazzlinstar said:


> It means your application is processed by co and the delegate has to sign it off so you'll likely get your invitation in about 8 weeks.


----------



## dazzlinstar (Dec 10, 2017)

Ahri said:


> So it is a positive news right?
> 
> I am afraid what if the delegate rejects it >"<. Is it correct that usually if it is a negative application, the CO will reject it right away without waiting for the delegate's decision?
> 
> ...


Yes it's usually positive when it get to the delegate. The time frame varies. 3 to 4 weeks appears correct. Previous waiting times when applications moved to delegate was about 8 weeks, I guess it's reduced now.


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

So I called the ACT immigration team to ask about the progress of my application without consulting my lawyer in advance (I have a lawyer looking after my application). Would this affect negatively to my application? Should I let my lawyer know that I called the ACT by myself today? >"<

These questions and acts sound very silly but I honestly have been really nervous.


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

Ahri said:


> So I called the ACT immigration team to ask about the progress of my application without consulting my lawyer in advance (I have a lawyer looking after my application). Would this affect negatively to my application? Should I let my lawyer know that I called the ACT by myself today? >"<
> 
> These questions and acts sound very silly but I honestly have been really nervous.


Ideally your lawyer is authorized to call them but that's ok. Calling them wouldn't affect your application.


----------



## nvnlive (Jul 21, 2017)

After being invited to apply for visa by ACT, I had the CO contact me (21 Aug 2018) for my medicals, PCC and further evidences on employment. This evidences could be salary slips, reference letter in company letter head..etc as mentioned by the CO. Now, the issue is the company was closed down, and they used to give the salary slips as hard copies and lost it. When I contacted the bank, they too couldn't help me as the account was dormant. Now all I am left with the contract copy, my job description, increment letter, and experience letter (not as DIBP requires it). My worry is whether this experience claim will be rejected? This was initially accepted by Engineers Australia. I made a self declaration, stating these reasons. Its been month since I submitted these documents....should I be worried? 

Thanks
Nevin.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nvnlive said:


> After being invited to apply for visa by ACT, I had the CO contact me (21 Aug 2018) for my medicals, PCC and further evidences on employment. This evidences could be salary slips, reference letter in company letter head..etc as mentioned by the CO. Now, the issue is the company was closed down, and they used to give the salary slips as hard copies and lost it. When I contacted the bank, they too couldn't help me as the account was dormant. Now all I am left with the contract copy, my job description, increment letter, and experience letter (not as DIBP requires it). My worry is whether this experience claim will be rejected? This was initially accepted by Engineers Australia. I made a self declaration, stating these reasons. Its been month since I submitted these documents....should I be worried?
> 
> Thanks
> Nevin.


What about tax returns / retirement fund deposits from your employer? 

Even closed bank accounts, folks have been able to get their bank statements. 

The salary slips - even if you've lost them, is there any way you can contact the owners / management from then to see if records are still available somewhere? 

To speak plainly, if I was a CO (which I'm not) - it would be hard to verify your claims. 

Can you get multiple statutory declarations from the most senior people at the organisation regarding your employment? 

Do keep us updated. By the way, when did you lodge your visa?


----------



## nvnlive (Jul 21, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What about tax returns / retirement fund deposits from your employer?
> 
> Even closed bank accounts, folks have been able to get their bank statements.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply PrettyIsotonic! 

The laws are quite different here in Middle East. There is not tax/retirement funds here in the Middle East. We live on zero social security, so there is no such papers. The bank keeps account details for not more than 2-3 years. I was working there in 2008-2009. I went to HSBC recently (now that I am back in UAE), and they found no records. So that option was ruled out. 

Now, for salary slips do you think the company owners would care about my immigration? The company was closed due to some financial crisis. Also, I have never met all those top management when I was working there, and presently I have no clue where those folks are... I left UAE in 2009. So getting a declaration is also ruled out. 

This was just under 2 years of experience, out of all the 10 years experience. I had stated all these reasons, and also gave a link indicating the news which came out in the local news paper here. I am hoping it gets cleared....:fingerscrossed:

I lodged my visa on Sept 5th.:clock:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for the context, sounds like a difficult situation. 

I would follow up with HSBC and keep escalating till you speak to someone senior enough who can help you. 

Probably worth investing in some MARA advice too to be honest.


----------



## nvnlive (Jul 21, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for the context, sounds like a difficult situation.
> 
> I would follow up with HSBC and keep escalating till you speak to someone senior enough who can help you.
> 
> Probably worth investing in some MARA advice too to be honest.


Well, the scenario is like this. I have 65points with state nomination. Now, lets say DIBP rejects the claim for that 1.5 years of experience (worst case), I would loose 5 points, which will leave with 60points. Since the invite was before making the mandate of 65 points; I guess I am in the 'eligible' category. Approaching an agent will make me cough out more money than what I already did. If I was to be rejected citing that, do you think they will ask for PCC and medicals? I hope not..


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

I am nominated. Below is my timeline:

Subclass 190 (ACT) - onshore application
Points 60 + 5
ACT Nomination App 06 July 2018
ACT Nomination CO 11 Sep 2018
ACT Nomination Sent To Delegate 11 Sep 2018
190 ITA 03 Oct 2018


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

Ahri said:


> I am nominated. Below is my timeline:
> 
> Subclass 190 (ACT) - onshore application
> Points 60 + 5
> ...


Congratulations. What is ur job code?


----------



## Ahri (Sep 14, 2018)

snim said:


> Congratulations. What is ur job code?


Thanks Snim. And it's ANZSCO 221111.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Anyone has an idea of when ACT might reopen program from off-shore applicants? You think it is realistic in the upcoming months, or no chance before next financial year?


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> Anyone has an idea of when ACT might reopen program from off-shore applicants? You think it is realistic in the upcoming months, or no chance before next financial year?


I heard they might open few codes but not sure if applicable only for onshore.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> Anyone has an idea of when ACT might reopen program from off-shore applicants? You think it is realistic in the upcoming months, or no chance before next financial year?


http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...RdvIzAk_qzA3qm2XHqirv6bYekG441UyKBfU5n_y5vBz0


----------



## snim (May 1, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> Anyone has an idea of when ACT might reopen program from off-shore applicants? You think it is realistic in the upcoming months, or no chance before next financial year?


They are going to open for on-site as well as for offshore applicants on 29th November.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

snim said:


> They are going to open for on-site as well as for offshore applicants on 29th November.


I think they will open for offshore as well but they mentioned:

"This is a long-term policy change that will provide more certainty to prospective applicants, and will see ACT nominated places being *supported throughout the year*, without the need for sudden program closures"

This is a good sign that shows they will not close within 24 hours or 48 hours as it's been the case in the past.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> Skilled visa - ACT 190 nomination - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


Great news, many thanks!


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Dear all,

One question - can I apply for 190 ACT visa, if I work for Australian government? There is an opening in my city to work for Australian Embassy that matches my expertise, and would it still be ok to apply for migration to Australia if I apply and get that job?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vesnacerroni said:


> Dear all,
> 
> One question - can I apply for 190 ACT visa, if I work for Australian government? There is an opening in my city to work for Australian Embassy that matches my expertise, and would it still be ok to apply for migration to Australia if I apply and get that job?


I don't see why not, if you meet all the other criteria. 

Do note come November 29 a new system is being introduced though.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Sorry to say that I posted this question in 189 thread because I did not know about this thread earlier. Please forgive me for asking it here again because the question is specifically about ACT 190. My question is that are they going to reopen for off-shore applicants too from 29-Nov because they currently are closed for offshore applicants. And the new message on their site is not very clear.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

In the new Matrix guideline I found this.

Commitment statement:
 In no more than two pages, explain in your own words why you want to live in
Canberra for at least two years from visa grant / permanent arrival.
 Evidence of minimum 7 day visit to Canberra, provide evidence of date of arrival,
accommodation receipts and flight itinerary (overseas applicants only)

Does it mean that if I have never been to Australia before, I cannot apply because I cannot provide the 7 day Visit to Canberra.?????


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I don't see why not, if you meet all the other criteria.
> 
> Do note come November 29 a new system is being introduced though.


Thanks


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> In the new Matrix guideline I found this.
> 
> Commitment statement:
>  In no more than two pages, explain in your own words why you want to live in
> ...


I am also unclear about that, I saw that if you visited Australia for at least 7 days gets you 5 additional points in their matrix, but nowhere was written that is was a must to do that. Yet, this sentence is quite clear. Perhaps they put that sentence in the wrong paragraph, could that be the case?

If not, it's really strange to make that as an requirement.

Perhaps someone from this thread who uses an agent could double check this information with an agent?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

vesnacerroni said:


> I am also unclear about that, I saw that if you visited Australia for at least 7 days gets you 5 additional points in their matrix, but nowhere was written that is was a must to do that. Yet, this sentence is quite clear. Perhaps they put that sentence in the wrong paragraph, could that be the case?
> 
> If not, it's really strange to make that as an requirement.
> 
> Perhaps someone from this thread who uses an agent could double check this information with an agent?


I hope someone clarifies this.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Does anyone have the link to the score Matrix where we can submit it. The matrix guideline talks about it but we do not have any link to that matrix.
OR that matrix submission will appear on 29-Nov???


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

The submission link will only open on 29th of November. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Patilhema said:


> The submission link will only open on 29th of November.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


okay, thanks. Last night I also emailed them about this and they replied the same today that I have to wait till 29-Nov.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> okay, thanks. Last night I also emailed them about this and they replied the same today that I have to wait till 29-Nov.


Have you also asked them whether it is essential to spend at least 7 days in ACT before applying?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> I hope someone clarifies this.


I wrote them yesterday, and I got this response: 
"A visit Is not mandatory You only need to provide the evidence if you have visited Canberra."


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

Does it give points? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello guys,
Can anyone clear my confusion.

Will ACT accept closed occupation offshore applications if they score above 20 ??

Thanks 
AP singh


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> okay, thanks. Last night I also emailed them about this and they replied the same today that I have to wait till 29-Nov.


Mate ... try one more time in PTE I'm sure you'll improve & achieve the +79 ... so close !!!


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

Hello,
I filled in my 190 application for ACT via Canberra Matrix.
Do I need to fill in any further information? Like create an EOI on SkillSelect separately for ACT?
Or do is the Canberra Matrix sufficient for now till/if I receive an invite within the next 6 months?
I am interested how this application would turn out. My Canberra Matrix points are 35. I am an overseas applicant. Analyst Programmer, which is closed as per ACT Occupation list.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

I tried to fill the nomination for ACT, but by mistake provided wrong info with respect to Open or close, Will this stop me from applying in the future ? Any other implications?


----------



## palathi (Dec 17, 2013)

does any one knows on what points we can expect invitation?

I have only 40 points..


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

palathi said:


> does any one knows on what points we can expect invitation?
> 
> I have only 40 points..


currently no one knows. I have 50 points.


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

Anyone applied under 232411 job category?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> Hello guys,
> Can anyone clear my confusion.
> 
> Will ACT accept closed occupation offshore applications if they score above 20 ??
> ...


I've the same question. Not sure they'll but I have applied for the canberra matrix and filed an EOI in parallel. What score do you come to?


----------



## leapp (Jan 12, 2017)

Any chances for the closed occupations?


----------



## dj123 (Nov 29, 2018)

*I have been waiting for almost 12 months for my 190 visa! and still waiting!*

I submitted the ACT 190 visa application(on shore) on the 4th of Jan 2018.

I have submitted all the requested documents, on the 5th of April and 14th of June.

The last system update on my immi account was on the 17th of August 2018. 


The status had been changed to "further assessment"

After that, I have not been receiving any update. Wondering if that is normal?

My wife and I are already frustrated, we are waiting to get marry after the visa grant.

GOD BLESS...


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> currently no one knows. I have 50 points.


I have 45 points and just submitted my EOI and Matrix Yesterday. Let's see when they'll send the invite. I already have an invite from WA but they need an evidence of 12 months contract which I do not have so I haven't responded to that yet.


----------



## anshraz123 (Mar 2, 2017)

Overseas Resident: 

Matrix Score: 60
Applied 30th Nov 18
Nominated Occupation : 20
Previous ACT Residence or Time Spent in ACT : 0 
English Proficiency : 10 
Spouse / Partner English Proficiency : 0 
ACT Job Offer : 0 
Relevant Work Experience : 10 
Spouse / Partner Employment : 0 
Study Level at a Tertiary Educational Institution : 10 
Study Completed at an ACT Tertiary Institution : 0 
Close Family Ties : 10 
Assets in Canberra : 0


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

anshraz123 said:


> Overseas Resident:
> 
> Matrix Score: 60
> Applied 30th Nov 18
> ...


You should have points for age too, right?


----------



## anshraz123 (Mar 2, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> You should have points for age too, right?


No

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manji (Jul 2, 2018)

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/489-visa-tracker

I saw in the above link someone applied on 2nd November got their visa.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

First results show that people got invited ,raging from 85 up to 130 points.


----------



## dineshbalaji (Nov 1, 2016)

Anyone who got a reply from ACT ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

dj123 said:


> I submitted the ACT 190 visa application(on shore) on the 4th of Jan 2018.
> 
> I have submitted all the requested documents, on the 5th of April and 14th of June.
> 
> ...


Since it wasn't a decision ready application, processing time is said to take longer - but you are already beyond the global processing times - have you considered submitting a feedback request via the DHA website?


----------



## Mahnaz (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi guys, I have read in this forum about delegate and misleading information was annoying us too much. 

When the application goes to delegate it does not mean that it is successful and positive assessment of case officer. It could be positive or negative. 
I have applied my application with 75 points base on Canberra matrix, the application now is pending for delegate decision. I called them and they told me the recommendation is negative and still goes to delegate to sign off. Someone is this forum post wrong information and misleading us. Please post the information when you are completely sure that it is true and correct.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mahnaz said:


> Hi guys, I have read in this forum about delegate and misleading information was annoying us too much.
> 
> When the application goes to delegate it does not mean that it is successful and positive assessment of case officer. It could be positive or negative.
> I have applied my application with 75 points base on Canberra matrix, the application now is pending for delegate decision. I called them and they told me the recommendation is negative and still goes to delegate to sign off. Someone is this forum post wrong information and misleading us. Please post the information when you are completely sure that it is true and correct.


Thank you for sharing that.

There are examples on this forum (on this thread I believe) of people who have reached the stage where it is sent to the delegate, and they have been rejected.

Don't ever rely on this forum as posting 100% accurate information, it is best to check directly with the department in question and/or with reputable MARA agent(s). 

Curious why your application was not recommended to be invited?


----------



## Mahnaz (Oct 22, 2018)

They didn’t told me the reasons yet, I should wait to get confirmation email after delegate sign off. I will share here when I get more information. Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mahnaz said:


> They didn’t told me the reasons yet, I should wait to get confirmation email after delegate sign off. I will share here when I get more information. Cheers


Thanks mate, please do.

Really shocked they would share the CO's recommendation to the delegate before an official decision is made. 

Here is to hoping they were misunderstood :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

Mahnaz said:


> Hi guys, I have read in this forum about delegate and misleading information was annoying us too much.
> 
> When the application goes to delegate it does not mean that it is successful and positive assessment of case officer. It could be positive or negative.
> I have applied my application with 75 points base on Canberra matrix, the application now is pending for delegate decision. I called them and they told me the recommendation is negative and still goes to delegate to sign off. Someone is this forum post wrong information and misleading us. Please post the information when you are completely sure that it is true and correct.


Please also inform us the reason when you get it.. this is sad.. if you have 75 points you must have gotten the invite by now


----------



## Mahnaz (Oct 22, 2018)

Does anyone have Telegram or Viber ... group regarding Canberra 190?


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

Mahnaz said:


> They didn’t told me the reasons yet, I should wait to get confirmation email after delegate sign off. I will share here when I get more information. Cheers


Sorry to hear bro. Have you heard anything from the ACT?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Mahnaz said:


> Does anyone have Telegram or Viber ... group regarding Canberra 190?


We have. But can't send you the link in PM as you need to make 5 comments (at any post across ef) before PM service gets activated. Once done i will share.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> We have. But can't send you the link in PM as you need to make 5 comments (at any post across ef) before PM service gets activated. Once done i will share.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Can I get the link also? Thank you


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

haha90 said:


> Can I get the link also? Thank you


Done!!

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## linan0890 (Mar 7, 2019)

Mahnaz said:


> Hi guys, I have read in this forum about delegate and misleading information was annoying us too much.
> 
> When the application goes to delegate it does not mean that it is successful and positive assessment of case officer. It could be positive or negative.
> I have applied my application with 75 points base on Canberra matrix, the application now is pending for delegate decision. I called them and they told me the recommendation is negative and still goes to delegate to sign off. Someone is this forum post wrong information and misleading us. Please post the information when you are completely sure that it is true and correct.


Have you received any confirmation?


----------



## A a (Feb 21, 2019)

linan0890 said:


> Mahnaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I have read in this forum about delegate and misleading information was annoying us too much.
> ...


I would like to know final decision of your case as well, if you do not mind.


----------



## A a (Feb 21, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> We have. But can't send you the link in PM as you need to make 5 comments (at any post across ef) before PM service gets activated. Once done i will share.


Could I have the Telegram link of ACT 190 nomination please? 
Thank you.


----------



## regedit12345 (Dec 1, 2018)

Number of invites decreased.
Highest Matrix score decreased.

Atleast they are coming down a little.


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

So guys, Can I apply for an invitation for code 233914 (Engineering Technologist) with no work experience in the relevant occupation?

The minimum requirements state


> "Your skills and at least 12 months experience in the nominated occupation must be relevant to the ACT economy. Experience in heavy industry, manufacturing, production, mining; shipping, gas and oil, head office banking and railways are not generally considered relevant industries given the structure of the ACT economy which is primarily knowledge-based".


Would this be applicable in a scenario where I'm trying to claim point for my work experience. Am I deciphering it correctly?


----------



## nis2cu (Jul 11, 2016)

for Canberra Matrix, there is one documents DECLARATION OF FINANCIAL CAPACITY (Attachment B), I am declaring only Bank Saving. Can u please help me from where I notarized this document from UAE or can I do from home country???


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi All, 
My Occupation is ANZSCO Code : 233914 (Engineering Technologist) and got 8+ years experience, Degree (15 points) ; PTE got S:84/L:76/R:75/W:77 (10 Points). Altogether got 65+5 points for Subclass 190.

Is there any possibility that I can apply for ACT Visa 190 from the above points and get the Pre-invitation?

Your opinion and suggestions will be wonderful...!

Thanks in-advance.

Vattic.


----------



## Amjad_755 (Dec 24, 2018)

vattic said:


> Hi All,
> My Occupation is ANZSCO Code : 233914 (Engineering Technologist) and got 8+ years experience, Degree (15 points) ; PTE got S:84/L:76/R:75/W:77 (10 Points). Altogether got 65+5 points for Subclass 190.
> 
> Is there any possibility that I can apply for ACT Visa 190 from the above points and get the Pre-invitation?
> ...


Check your points on CANBERRA website in their matrix system.. and apply there.. 
if you have like 60 points in their matrix system you will definitely get an invite


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

nis2cu said:


> for Canberra Matrix, there is one documents DECLARATION OF FINANCIAL CAPACITY (Attachment B), I am declaring only Bank Saving. Can u please help me from where I notarized this document from UAE or can I do from home country???


You can notarise it at any Australian embassy. That's how I did it.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

During Canberra Matrix application, I mistakenly filled as I have a relative in ACT. That had added 10 points. How do I re-correct it? It is showing now 60 points, but it should be 50 points.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

If the points are on Canberra Matrix is 50, then no chance I believe...?


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

vattic said:


> During Canberra Matrix application, I mistakenly filled as I have a relative in ACT. That had added 10 points. How do I re-correct it? It is showing now 60 points, but it should be 50 points.




I have done that, there is no other way to correct it, you have to file a new application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipeen (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi anyone can help with pte study? I need to get 65. My score is still below 60. Thanks


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Tipeen said:


> Hi anyone can help with pte study? I need to get 65. My score is still below 60. Thanks


In my case a lot of practice helped. Also be aware of the time, it flies do fast, first time I ran out of time in the listening part. 2nd time I was much faster, so got 85+ points. Good luck!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Patilhema said:


> I have done that, there is no other way to correct it, you have to file a new application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check all the YouTube videos:
1. E2Language
2. Navjot Brar

Also see 44 sounds of English by Jay in E2Language

3. Pearson's Practice Tests


----------



## Giaycc (Apr 23, 2019)

*Please add me*



balabala said:


> That's good. Bro just Do update more! Are u part of our whatsapp group?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi
I'm a new member. Please add me in whatsapp group!


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

vattic said:


> During Canberra Matrix application, I mistakenly filled as I have a relative in ACT. That had added 10 points. How do I re-correct it? It is showing now 60 points, but it should be 50 points.


Hi All,

Today I got an invitation from ACT 190 nomination which is based on 60 points and it was a mistake that I claimed 60, then I filled a new one with 50pts, but still they have invited me from the 60pts application. 

Can you please let me know whether should I go with the invitation or not?

Regards,
Vattic


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

*New Query*

Hi All, 

Could anyone please confirm, if we need to submit the bank statement (Australian Bank) with to the immigration once the nomination is approved? What is the minimum duration for Bank statement is required? Thanks


----------



## My Anfa (Jul 16, 2019)

vattic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Occupation is ANZSCO Code : 233914 (Engineering Technologist) and got 8+ years experience, Degree (15 points) ; PTE got S:84/L:76/R:75/W:77 (10 Points). Altogether got 65+5 points for Subclass 190.
> 
> ...




Are you from Sri Lanka?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyhachi (Jul 2, 2018)

Giaycc said:


> Hi
> I'm a new member. Please add me in whatsapp group!


Hi! please add me too


----------



## skyhachi (Jul 2, 2018)

how's the rejection rate for ACT? Is it like VIC?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

skyhachi said:


> how's the rejection rate for ACT? Is it like VIC?


No. It's nothing like Vic. If you can provide a satisfactory employment opportunities search doc along with commitment statement & financial declaration then you will final invite post pre invite.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

